# Diseño de amplificadores de audio



## patineta

Tengo un par de dudillas, que se las debo a mi tremenda inexperiencia:

- Elegí este amplificador de 90W: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp90/index.htm ¿Se oira bastante alto?
- ¿Que funcion tiene un condensador o capasitor en el circuito ese?
- Le quiero poner un vumetro de aguja, un potenciometro y un LED ¿Donde se las deberia de poner?
- ¿El V+ va hacia el transformador?
- "la piramide de 4 rayitas" |I· (algo parecido) ¿ a que representa?

Muchisimas gracias


----------



## Juan Carlos López

Pues a mi criterio si se debe escuchar algo fuerte, aunque eso es relativo. No sé a que lo quieras conectar, que tipo de cuarto quieras sonorizar ni nada por el estilo. Sé un poco más específico. en cuanto a los capacitores, tienes uno de entrada y uno de salida. Lo que sucede es que el amplificador trabaja con una fuente no simétrica (no necesita voltaje negativo, solo el positivo) eso te causa que en las terminales positivas de los dos capacitores existe un voltaje ( de la mitad del voltaje de alimentación). este voltaje no es deseable ni en la bocina ni en la entrada ya que dañaría la bocina y lo que estas conectando a la entrada. Por lo tanto, los capacitores están precisamente para bloquear este voltaje de corriente directa (proveniente de la alimentacion) y dejar pasar el voltaje de corriente alterna (la señal de audio es de corriente alterna, idealmente con 0v de corriente directa). de lo del vúmetro, lo quieres para medir la potencia de salida (o sea, que se mueva al ritmo de la música)? El led es para indicar que esta energizado? y el potenciómetro me imagino que es para que puedas controlar el volumen verdad? Si es asi, el siguiente fin de semana te mando el diagrama de donde los conectes, pero necesito las características del vúmetro. El V+ es corriente directa, y el transformador te entrega corriente alterna, por lo tanto debes rectificar y filtrar la corriente alterna del transformador para convertirla en corriente directa. esto se hace con 4 diodos (idealmente) y un capacitor. Y de la pirámide de 4 rayitas, pues no sé a que te refieras. Tal vez es el símbolo de la bocina. es la que esta conectada al capacitor de 4700uf y tierra.


----------



## patineta

Es un cuarto de 4x4x3 m mas o menos, le señal de entrada es para o un mp3 o la psp o el ordenador, la salida la quiero hacer hacia dos altavoces y un minijack para poder conectar unos auriculares, lo del vumetro lo quiero, como tu dices para que se mueva al ritmo de la musica, pero no te puedo decir las caracteristicas del mismo porque no he adquirido uno. El LED es para indicar que esta energizado y el potenciometro es para lo q tu dices, para controlar el volumen. Lo de la piramide de cuatro lineas es lo q esta despues del altavoces, es decir, el altavoz esta entre el 4700uf y la piramide. 

" El V+ es corriente directa, y el transformador te entrega corriente alterna, por lo tanto debes rectificar y filtrar la corriente alterna del transformador para convertirla en corriente directa. esto se hace con 4 diodos (idealmente) y un capacitor. " 
No he entendido nada (eso es lo q pasa cuando se empieza  ), para hacer un circuito no hay que cerrarlo?? Si me lo puedes explicar, te lo agradeceria un monton.

Otra cosa, en ese plano dice que debo montar los 2N3055 sobre "generosos disipadores  de calor (...)":
- ¿Que disposistivos se pueden usar como "disipadores de calor"?¿Un ventilador de ordenador iria bien?? Si es asi ¿Como y Donde lo conecto?

Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## JUANZ

La pirámide invertida de cuatro rallitas es la masa, donde se contecta el negativo de la alimentación.

Saludos
               JUAN


----------



## jose luis loaisiga

hola yo hice este amplificador de 90w pero no me resulto lo conecte bien y al probarlo le meti el voltaje que me pedia y el resultado que obtuve fue un zumbido  yo creo que el diseño que publicaron es erróneo como el amplificador de 260w que tambien esta publicado, el sumbido que obtuve fue como si el voltage salio amplificado debes del sonido que venia del preamplificador y el preamplificador lo probe y esta en perfectas condiciones . de suerte que no me quemo el parlante pero, de los 4 transistores 2n3055 dos se me quemaron los que estan cerca de  la salida del parlante  y ademas del sumbido que obtuve del  este famoso amplificador de 90w fue un sonido que salia distorsionado pero tambien ala ves salia bajisimo como si el sonido que sale del amplificador  yo al revisar todo un dia este diagrama que esta en la web amplificadorf 90w segun mis calculos ese no es un diagrama de amplificador parece como regulador de voltage al compararlo este diagrama con uno que yo construi que es un diagrama de amplificador de 50w por salida que ademas es de 12 a 16votios el resultado que obtuve fue que la entrada del sonido esta cerca del transistor c9014 que creo que es un  ecg 159 y el diagrama de 90w la entrada de sonido esta lejos del ecg159 gracias.


----------



## Driebes

Hola wenas, yo también soy nuevo en esto, estoy estudiando I.T.Industrial: Electrónica Industrial, y me gustaría diseñarme un amplificador, quiero hacer algo para el coche, pero primero quiero hacer como "pruebas" con unos altavoces que tengo en casa.
He visto este amplificador de 100 W:

AMPLIFICADOR DE 100W

Y no lo he visto especialmente dificil, además de que los componentes no salen muy caros,  lo único que no he entendido todos los simbolos, no entiendo porque hay algunos condensadores con dos rayas rojas y otros con una raya roja y otra blanca.
También tengo otra duda, tengo una placa board donde hacer las pruebas y tal, pero una vez que tenga completado el circuito, como puedo conseguir una placa impresa para colocar los componentes?.
Gracias.

Wenas patineta, de ande eres? Yo toy viviendo en Alcalá, en España y si quieres te puedopasar la dirección de una tienda de por aqui, que a mi parecer, está bastante bien.
Te dejo la dirección de una tienda en la que, creo que puedes hacer un pedido por inet, o si quieres mirar los precios para hacerte una idea del coste:
http://www. ondaradio.com/


----------



## pepepuerto

Hola a todos, aqui mando otra pagina para resolver algunas dudas sobre sonido, suerte y que suene todo bien 
http://www.doctorproaudio.com/doctor/calculadores.htm


----------



## patineta

Juan Carlos Lopez, soy un reciente principiante en este mundillo: querria saber de los amplificador del enlace http://es.geocities.com/desing_electronic/page10.html cual me recomiendas, es una habitacion pequeñita mas o menos de 3x3x3m mas o menos, y queria montar un amplificador que sonora bien alto (al q le pondria un potenciometro para regularlo)
y mas que que sonara alto que sonara con calidad, sin zumbidos ni distorsion ( o la menos posible).Ademas, le queria poner, ademas de dos salidas para altavoces en paralelo, una salida para minijack.



 Muchisimas gracias


----------



## Juan Carlos López

ok patineta. de cuantos ohms (impedancia) son las bocinas que le vas a conectar a tu amplificador que quieres hacer. Por lo general son de 16, 8, 4 o 2 ohms. Atras de cada bocina dice la impedancia, o bien, midela con un ohmetro (aunque esta medición es inexacta, pero de algo ayuda). con que voltaje quieres alimentar tu amplificador y que corriente es capáz de dar tu fuente de poder. te lo pregunto porque tu vas a tener que hacer la fuente de poder que de seguro vas a enchufar a la pared. entonces vas a utuilizar un transformadorr y pues quiero saber cual tienes o cual te vas a comprar, según tus posibilidades.

aunque mira, te recomiendo alguno de los de 4 canales (el segundo y el tercero). A estos les puedes conectar 4 bocinas de 4 ohms (no menos, una por salida) o bien, 8 bocinas de 8 ohms (2 por salida). estos amplificador son los que utilizan los autoestereos. los circuitos integrados estan relativamente baratos. Yo tengo en una recamara mas o menos con las mismas medidas que tu dices un teatro en casa que utiliza casi los mismos circuitos, y suena muy bien para escuchar las películas. Aunque para música como que le falta más potencia. En cuanto al ruido o distorción, ningún amplificador debe hacer eso.  Pero si alguno te lo hace es por varias razones, desde el diseño del circuito impreso y los cables que estas ocupando, el diseño de la fuente de poder, o bien, un diagrama mal hecho. La ventaja de los amplificador de circuitos integrados es que puedes bajar el manual de dicho circuito directamente desde la página del fabricante, y ahi te dice como conectarlo. Si es sugerencia del mismo fabricante, pues que errores crees que pueda tener? ninguno.


----------



## patineta

a lo de la fuente de poder no tengo ni idea, ¿cual me recomiendas? (ya digo que soy un principiante muy principiante, y los unicos circuitos que he hecho han sido de 4,5V, con pilas) y lo del voltaje que quiero utilizar no lo se realmente ¿cual me recomiendas?. Perdon por mi inexperiencia....

muchas gracias


----------



## Juan Carlos López

mira, el diseño de la fuente se hace segun la potencia del amplificador y la impedancia de la bocina que bayas a conectar. 
la potencia rms (efectiva) de un amplificador es:

Prms = (V*0.7)^2/R        donde V se puede tomar como el voltaje de alimentación menos 1 o 4V (por las pérdidas) y R es la resistencia (impedancia) de la bocina que vas a conectar. El voltaje de alimentación puede ser simétrico (que tenga +, - y tierra) o no simétrico. En el último caso, tienes que dividir entre 2 el voltaje para aplicar la fórmula. Entonces, si despejamos V de la fórmula nos queda:

V^2 = Prms*R/(0.7^2)

De la fómula puedes ver que, si quieres más potencia, V tiene que aumentar. Si le vas a conectar una bocina de mayor impedancia, V tiene que aumentar tambien. Es por eso que para que un amplificador tenga más potencia, se debe disminuir la impedancia de la bocina y/o aumentar su fuente de poder.

Por ejemplo, supongamos que quieres alimentar una amplificador de 300W y que tu bocina es de 8 ohms, entonces necesitas una fuente de poder de 70 V simétricos o bien, 140V no simétricos. pero como dentro del amplificador hay pérdidas, pues le pondría una fuente de 90V simétricos. 

Por otro lado, P=VI, donde V es el voltaje e I es la corriente. despejando I = P/V. entonces, para el ejemplo: I = 300/70 = 4.28 Amp. Esta es la corriente demandada por tu amplificador de 300W, la cual la tiene que proporcionar tu fuente de poder (si no de donde?) Pero te repito, como hay muchas pérdidas, la corriente demanda podría ser hasta unos 6 o 7 amp. Entonces tu fuente debe ser de 90V a 7 amp, simétrica.

Por último y a lo que iba, mientras más potencia, más voltaje y más corriente necesitas. eso se traduce en dinero. Por ejemplo, un transformador que sirva para la fuente que acabamos de "diseñar" calculo que cuesta alrededor de 40 dolares. a eso hay que sumarle los diodos rectificadores de la fuente (unos 6 dolares) y los capacitores (por lo menos dos, unos 8 dolares cada uno). por lo tanto, son 62 dolares. mas lo que te gastes en los componentes del amplificador 8de menos 20 dolares) y lo que te gastes en el circuito impreso y la caja donde lo metas, enchufes, etc. 

Es por eso que te preguntaba que fuente querías o si ya tenias el transformador (que es lo más caro), porque como puedes ver, la fuente de poder es más cara que el mismo amplificador. asi que tu decides que potencia quieres manejar. espero que te sirva de algo. bye


----------



## maldo7

Juan Carlos López dijo:
			
		

> como que quieres de información angélica? de que tipos de amplificador (clase, componentes, etc) y de que rangos de potencia. Si quieres información para construir uno, diseñar o simplemente ver como funcionan. Seguramente te puedo ayudar, me gustan mucho los amplificador de potencia de audio



Hola Juan Carlos, cordial saludo. Me he enterado por este medio el gran conocimiento que tienes a cerca de los amplificador de audio. Me encanta esa especialidad y por eso acudo a ti para que me colabores. Ya he construido cantidad de amplificador que les he conseguido su diagrama esquematico, pero me gustaria aprender criterios para su diseño, sobre todo los amplificador de fuente dual. Si tienes información a cerca del calculo y ajuste del BIAS me encantaria me la transmitieras y te quedaria eternamente agrdecido, ya que ha amplificador que no conozco y no se se a que nivel ajustar el control Bias. Debe haber algun procedimiento para calcular este nivel teniendo el diagrama y te repito, me gustaria que me ayudaras con eso. De antemano te doy mil gracias y espero estar en contacto contigo.....

Acudo a ustedes, especialmente a Juan Carlos, para que me colaboren con información relacionada con el diseño de amplificador de audio. Ya he construido cantidad de amplificadores a los que les he conseguido su diagrama esquematico, pero me gustaria aprender criterios para su diseño, sobre todo los amplificador de fuente dual. Si tienen información a cerca del calculo y ajuste del BIAS me encantaria me la transmitieran y les quedaría eternamente agradecido, ya que hay amplificador de los que no tengo información tecnica y no se a que nivel ajustar el control Bias. Debe haber algun procedimiento para calcular este nivel teniendo el diagrama, conociendo su tension de alimentacion y potencia de salida. Me gustaria que me ayudaran con eso. De antemano les doy mil gracias y espero estar en contacto con ustedes.....

Guillermo Maldonado
Barranquilla-Colombia.


----------



## Juan Carlos López

Ok maldo, primero vamos hablar del voltaje de bias. La mayoría de los amplificador de potencia comerciales son clase AB. estos amplificador tienen algo de la clase B y tambien de la clase A. Los amplificador clase B siempre tienen dos (o mas) transistores (o mosfet) como elementos de potencia a la salida. Uno (o un grupo) de ellos es para amplificar el semiciclo pósitivo de la señal de audio y el otro (otro grupo) para el semicilo negativo.

Ahora, los transistores encienden con 0.6V, por lo tanto, cuando la señal de entrada es menor que 0.6V, los transistores estarán apagados, causando que no haya salida, y cuando el voltaje de entrada pasa de 0.6V, ya hay voltaje a la salida. Debido a esta no linealidad de los dispositivos semiconductores, la señal de salida tiene una distorsión llamada "distorsión de cruce por cero".

Recordando que esta distorción se pruduce porque los transistores no encienden con poco voltaje, entonces lo que se hace es mantener encendidos los transistores con este pequeño voltaje. por lo que la clase B se convierte ahora en clase AB donde el diodo mantiene un voltaje y con la resistencia ajustas este voltaje. por lo comun es un transistor en lugar del diodo. este ajuste es muy fino, ya que si te pasas, vas a mantener los transistores encendidos, esto hace que exista casi un corto circuito de la fuente a travéz de los transistores causando que éstos se quemen. Si la salida es por mosfets pasa lo mismo. asi que con transistores, tienes que ajustar el voltaje de bias (voltaje base emisor) en unos 0.5v. Si son darlingtong, entonces en 1.1V mas o menos. y si son mosfets (voltaje compuerta fuente), en 2.5V mas o menos. aunque si tienes osciloscopio, pues ajustas este voltaje hasta que no veas la distorsión de cruce por cero. logicamente que metiendo una señal senoidal a la entrada. 

En lo que refiere a las fuentes simétricas, es muy simple. el amplificador ideal nesesita fuente simétrica (positiva y negativa con respecto de una referencia) debido a que, como ya viste, la señal de audio se componen de voltaje positivo y negativo. Pero cuando no se tiene fuete simétrica, el voltaje de entrada lo "montan" en un voltaje de referencia (por lo común, la mitad del voltaje de alimentación, que solo es positivo) y a la salida, la señal tambien sela montada sobre este mismo voltaje. Pero para que no se queme la bocina con este voltaje constante a sus entradas, se coloca un capacitor. Lo que hace este capacitor es bloquear el voltaje constante dejando pasar el voltaje de la señal de audio. Tambien se coloca un capacitor a la entrada del amplificador con el mismo propósito. Por eso, si un amplificador tiene fuente simétrica, entonces no lleva capacitor de "acoplo" a la salida, auqnue por precaución, a la entrada si lo lleva siempre. Y si tienes fuente no simétrica, a fuerzas el amplificador lleva un capacitor a la salida.

Bueno, pues ya me cansé. espero te (les) ayude esta información. lástima que no se pueda explicar mejor pero hay muchas páginas donde explican estas cosas. te (les) recomiendo que las veas (vean) pa que quede más claro y pues cualquier pregunta ya me dices (dicen), haber que puedo contestar. nos vemos


----------



## pepepuerto

Hola Maldo, te envio una pagina, que tienes para entretenerte sobre el tema ,espero te ayude ,suerte un saludo
http://www.cienciasmisticas.com.ar/electronica/laboratorio/pampec/index.php


----------



## Juan Carlos López

pa los que me pidieron diagrama de algun amplificador comercial, les mando éste que me imagino es de 700W. es de un amplificador QSC el cual es muy buena marca (profecional). Mi propósito es que se den una idea y aprendan, mas no que lo hagan porque me imagino que tiene derechos de autor. Espero que solamente aclaren sus dudas o me pregunten pa que es algo que no sepan, pero no pa que lo traten de hacer. asi que sean discretos porfa.


----------



## ask123

alguien sabe como se ajustan las bias en un sistema qsc?

el amplificador qsc de 700w que aparece es de fuente sencilla?


----------



## Juan Carlos López

El amplificador QSC es de fuente simétrica. de hecho no hay amplificador de buena calidad de fuente sencilla ya que deben utilizar capacitores de acoplo. Esto causa que el amplificador no tenga buena respuesta a frecuencias bajas y que además se escuche los molestos "pup"s al encender y apagarlos.

Nena, no recibí tu mensaje o tal vez lo borré por no saber quien era. de que potencia lo quieres? que capacidad y tipo de fuente? que bocinas y que cantidad le quieres conectar? Para que lo quieres, proyecto de la escuela o personal?

Maldo, si esta bien el formato y de hecho sí baja sin problemas. talvez tengas algun desperfecto en tu explorador.

La página que envió pepe es para diseñar amplificador pero de muy poca potencia. de hecho no pueden "mover" una bocina. solo les aviso pa que no vayan a querer conectar una bocina ahi. Lo que pasa es que en los amplificador hay tres etapas principales, la acondicionamiento de señal (entrada) la de preamplificación (aumento de voltaje de la señal) y la de potencia (aumento de corriente de la señal y a veces tambien aumento de voltaje). La etapa de acondicionamiento se hace por lo general con amplificador operacionales. ahi va el control de volumen o ganancia, los filtros que se puedan requerir, controles de fase etc.en la de preamplificación es donde se utilizan los amplificador que salen en la página que mandó pepe. estos son amplificador clase A. aumentan voltaje y tambien corriente, aunque la corriente que suministran no sirve para una bocina, solo para unos audífonos. Por eso despues es necesario aumentar la corriente y en algunos casos el voltaje otra vez. para esto se utiliza la etapa de potencia, que por lo general es clase AB y es donde va el ajuste de vias y los transistores o mosfet de salida de potencia.


----------



## maldo7

Gracias Juan Carlos. Ya pude abrir el esquema del amplificador QSC mx700. Gracias a tu ayuda ya tengo una idea bien clara de como funciona un amplificador.

Aprovecho la oportunidad para hacerte una consulta que me trasnocha, y es la siguiente: 

Simiras el circuito del amplificador anexo, la señal es tomada por el primer transistor, polarizado en clase A.  Este transistor amplifica la señal y la entrega por colector a los transistores finales. Aqui es donde esta mi inquietud: Como llega al transistor NPN del par complemetario el semiciclo positivo, si los diodos estan polarizados en sentido inverso para este semiciclo? El transistor PNP de esta pareja no tiene problema para amplificar el semiciclo negativo, pues recibe directamente los semiciclos negativos del colector de Q1.

EL GRAN INTERROGANTE ES COMO AMPLIFICA ESTA ETAPA UNA SEÑAL SINUSOIDAL? 

Esta claro que, por la posicion de los diodos, a la base del transistor final NPN solo llegan semiciclos negativos y este no los puede amplificar, pues su base es P.  

Te agradezco me ilustres y me descifres este rompecabezas.

Guillermo.


----------



## Juan Carlos López

Ok maldo, lo que pasa es que estas analizando mal el circuito. para que te des una sorpresa, este circuito se puede analizar de la salida hacia la entrada (sip, dije bien). en primer lugar, la alimentación es una fuente no simétrica, por lo tanto, a la salida de los transistores de potencia debe haber un voltaje de la mitad de la fuente de alimentación. o sea que debe haber 4.5V en los emisores de los transistores de salida. ya con la señal de audio, este voltaje se va a ir de 4.5 para arriba para el semiciclo positivo, y de 4.5 para abajo para el semiciclo negativo. entonces asi es como se hace la señal senoidal. Pero lógicamente que esta señal esta motada sobre un voltaje de 4.5V, y tu sabes que debe star montada sobre 0 volts, bueno, pues para eso es el capacitor de salida de 1000uf. este capacitor se carga a 4.5v. has de cuenta que es una pila de 4.5V colocada de tal forma que en lugar de sumar el voltaje, lo resta con el voltaje de salida de los emisores. asi, si la señal hace que el voltaje de salida sea cero, entonces en la bocina habrán -4.5V, si el vooltaje de los emisores es de 9V, entonces en la bocina habrá 4.5v. Y si el voltaje de los emisores es de 4.5V (sin señal de audio), entonces habrán 0v en la bocina. Con esto ya debió haber quedado claro como se hace la onda senoidal con una fuente no simétrica. de hecho notarás que todos los amplificador con fuente no simétrica necesitan ese capacitorsote a la salida (para bloquear la componente de DC no deseada en la onda senoidal). tambien, estos amplificador entregar una onda senoidal con amplitud pico igual a la mitad del voltaje de alimentación.

ahora, como en los emisores de los transistores de salida tenemos 4.5v (esto sin considerar las caidas de tensión en las resistencias de 3.3),entonces, en la base del 2n2905 tengo 4.5 - 0.6 = 3.9V que es el voltaje de colector del transistor en clase A. Otro paréntesis, este transistor no esta en clase A porque no es una etapa de potencia, sino que. más bien es un pre, entonces lo correcto sería que es un transistor conectado en emisor común (EC). Como puedes ver, los diodos entonces estan polarizados directamente!, por lo que el voltaje en ellos dos sería de 0.6 + 0.6 = 1.2V. por lo tanto, en la base del 2n3053 tengo un voltaje de 3.9 + 1.2 = 5.1V, que nueva mente, si calculamos el voltaje en el emisor del 2n3053 tendríamos 5.1 - 0.6 = 4.5V que son los voltajes de los 2 emisores. Esto quiere decir que los diodos sirven para proporcionar el voltaje que siempre estan consumiento los emisores de los transistores de salida, por lo tanto, estos diodos mantienen prendidos los transistores de salida. si no estuvieran estos diodos, el 2n3053 solo conduciría cuendo su voltaje de base sea mayor de 5.1V y el 2n2905 conduciría cuando su voltaje de base sea menor de 3.9. esto quiere decir que si la señal ocaciona amplitudes en el colector del transistor (conectado en EC) entre 3.9 y 5.1v no habría señal a la salida, ocacionando la distorción "de cruce por cero" de lo cual ya he hablado de anteriormente. Ahora, supongamos que la señal de entrada es muy grande (semiciclo positivo), esto causaría que el voltaje de colector del transistor de EM baje drásticamente, vamos a suponer, a 0v. entonces habría 0v en la base de 2n2905 y 1.2V en la base del 2n3053 dando 0.6v en los emisores de éstos, dando 0.6 - 4.5= -3.9V en la bocina (semiciclo negativo). ahora, supongamos que la señal de entrada es muy pequeña (semiciclo negativo) esta apagaría el transistor de EC y por lo tanto en su colector habrían 9 - 1.2 = 7.8V. esto causa que en los emisores de los transistores de salida hayan 7.8 + 0.6 = 9 - 0.6 = 8.4V. por lo tanto, en la bocina habrían 8.4 - 4.5 = 3.9V (semiciclo positivo). 

De aqui se pueden concluir 2 cosas, con un semiciclo negativo a la entrada, obtenemos un semiciclo positivo a la salida y viceversa. por lo tanto, tenemos un defasamiento de 180° con respecto de la entrada. Segundo: la amplitud máxima de salida, considerando las pérdidas en los transistores de salida (pero no se consideraron las pérdidas en el transistor de EC) es de 3.9V por lo tanto, la potencia RMS de salida de este amplificador es de [(3.9*0.7)^2]/8 = 0.93W. se pueden hacer algunas modificaciones para que funcione para una bocina de 4ohms (con lo cual daría 1.86W) o a 2 ohms (3.72W) o bien, modificaciones para que trabaje aon un voltaje de alimentación mas alto y asi obtener mayor potencia.

Espero te sirva de algo porque si que me cansé. nos vemos


----------



## rilique

para todos los que quieren un amplificador de potencia, les sugiero que armern uno de 50w+50w estereo, que consta de un solo integrado el stk4191, busquen sus caracteristicas en la pagina www.electronica.ro y pinchen en el link audio circuits ahi les describe los componentes que utiliza el integrado,ademas de muchos otros amplificador desde 0.5w hasta 90w, ojo que para armar estos amplificador, nesesitan parlantes de potencia, ya que en realidad entregan la potencia indicada, esta potencia es RMS, lo que en el mercado venden como 1500W P.M.P.O
yo tengo el stk4141 que es de 25+25w y con eso es suficiente, por exeso de potencia ya queme un par de parlantes, hace retumbar las paredes, se los prometo.... siempre se puede pedir mas... 

*Edit:*

les recomiendo que para un amplificador de 50w+50w, minimo nesesitan un puente rectificador con cuatro diodos de un minimo de 4Amperes, y dos filtros de 3500uFx50V, si tu fuente esta mal filtrada, el ruido que se oye es de la fuente de alimentacion....

Segui tus dudas desde el principio,, el amplificador se ohira bastante alto, solo si consigues los parlantes adecuados "15pulgadas 150W"y en una buena caja acustica."el cajon del parlante,
Los filtros grandes(solo dos) despues del rectificador sirven para mantener la tension constante, encambio los filtros de menor valorsorven para acoplar la señal de audio al amplificador y a los parlantes
El sumbido pude ser a causa de que la señal no este bien filtrada, utiliza un par de filtros de 4700ufx50v

*Edit:*

Afin de todo esto, yo les recomindo visital la pagina www.electronica.ro pinchen en el menu audio circuits y encontraran muchos circuitos integrados para amplificador con su respectivo armado o esquematico hay amplificador desde 0.5w hasta 90w, los circuitos son confiables yo tengo armado uno con el stk4141 que es de 25w+25w y es alucinante, el stk4191 es de 50w+50w super, la linea de los stkxxxx se los utiliza en equipos de alta fidelidad (sony, aywa, pionner etc.)


----------



## maldo7

Hola Juan Carlos, cordial saludo. Nuevamente acudo a ti para pedirte la colaboración de analizar este amplificador que me han obsequiado. Ya lo ensamblé y me funcionó alimentado con +/-50 VDC.


----------



## joga

para los que quieran un amplificador potente como el que comentaban en un post anterior (mx700) yo tengo un pcb en protel si les interesa, ya viene con los componentes impresos y solo faltan unos detalles minimos por cierto en la pagina de qsc se podia descargar el diagrama, pero ahora no se si todavia se pueda.


----------



## pedrogeek

Hola, soy estudiante de Telecomunicaciones y estaba pensando en si era viable un amplificador de clase D, que tiene un mayor rendiminento (cercano al 100%) que los que son de clase AB (con rendimiento cercano al 78%), de manera que tendrian una potencia bastante mas elevada.

Si alguien puede ayudarme lo agradeceria, gracias de antemano.

Saludos.


----------



## maldo7

Juan Carlos López dijo:
			
		

> que amplificador maldo? y que problema hay con él?


.

Hola Juan Carlos, cordial saludo. Nuevamente acudo a ti para pedirte la colaboración de analizar la etapa de audio del mensaje anterior (Ampli Zener). Ya lo ensamblé y me funcionó alimentado con +/-50 VDC, pero me dice el diseñador que si se le hacen modificaciones a ciertos valores de componentes se puede alimentar con +/– 75 VDC. ¿Me puedes ayudar a descubrir cuales son esos componentes?

También me comenta el diseñador que nada impide que esta etapa básica sea empleada en 100W, o 200W o hasta 600W; solo debo modificarla de acuerdo a mi necesidad. ¿Me puedes explicar cuales serian esas modificaciones que hay que hacer para obtener dichas potencias?

De antemano te agradezco tu valiosa colaboración y quedo como siempre a la espera de tus excelentes comentarios.


----------



## Mikael

Amigos, soy nuevo en este foro y me esta gustando. Estudio Ing en computación, en donde vemos mucho de electronica, pero mas que todo en teoria.

LuciPerro tu amplificador es simplemente hermoso. Si pudieras pasarnos el circuito con la lista de componentes seria genial.

Ahora bien quiero que me expliquen una cosa: En el amplificador de 90W que esta en Pablin.com.ar

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp90/index.htm

Me dice que la corriente que necesito en mi fuente por cada canal conectado al amplificador es de 1.5 A para un parlante de 4 ohms.

Ahora bien, segun lo que estudie en la universidad:

Potencia de salida = (Tension Eficaz)^2 / Resistencia 
Potencia de salida = (Tension de pico)^2 / 2xResistencia 
Potencia de salida = 90 W segun Pablin.com.ar

Ahora despejo la tension de pico sobre la carga, obtengo V = 26,83 volts

Segun la ley de Ohm:

Corriente = Tension/Resistencia

en este caso seria: I = 26,83 volts / 4 ohms = 6,7 amperes

Estos 6,7 amperes es la corriente de pico maxima que circularia por la fuente de tension. La corriente eficaz maxima seria entonces 0,707 x 6,7 = 4,74 amperes

Estos calculos me obligan a pensar que en dicha pagina estan publicando algo erroneo, ya que me dicen que para un parlante necesitaria 1.5 amperes, cuando segun mis calculos necesitaria 4,74 amperes. ¿Estoy errado? Por favor que algun ingeniero electronico u otra persona idonea me ayude a ver la luz.

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## palomo

a los amigos foreros les comento lo siguiente: el amplificador que ocupa los transistores 2n3055 que esta en la pagina de pablin.com este amplificador tuve oportunidad de armarlo pero como ya explicaron sale un zumbido aparte de quemar los transistores, al discutirlo en otro foro y obtener ayuda de otros amigos electronicos nos dimos cuenta que este amplificador tiene un problema  de derivamiento termico por lo que su puesta a punto no es posible y por ende su construccion no vale la pena  

Saludos Atte.  Palomo


----------



## pakas2000

Soy nuevo en este mundo, tengo poca experiencia con circuitos integrados. Me gustaria que alguien me apoyara, pretendo hacer un amplificador para mi auto y otro para mi habitacion, me gustaria que me explicaran lo siguiente:

a) para el auto, pretendo utilizar 4 bocinas de 4 Ohms y 120watts
b) para mi habitacion, quiero solo 2 bocinas de 4 ohms y 120 watts y 2 twiters (creo k asi se dice)

En el caso de mi habitacion, cuento con una fuente de alimentacion que ocupaba para hacer funcionar un auto estereo, creo k da de salida 12 volts.
Pero mi duda es como alimento el circuito para el auto sin necesidad de conectarlo a los cables de la bateria, pienso k con una pila de 9 o 12 volts, se podra?

Otra es, solo conectar mis discman y utilizar un amplificador en los dos casos, para mi auto y mi habitacion, asi mato dos pajaros de un tiro.

Agradeceria me explicaran como hacer las conexiones en un proto. He escuchado algo sobre un potenciometro o algo por el estilo.

Gracias.


----------



## Jorf

pakas2000 dijo:
			
		

> Soy nuevo en este mundo, tengo poca experiencia con circuitos integrados. Me gustaria que alguien me apoyara, pretendo hacer un amplificador para mi auto y otro para mi habitacion, me gustaria que me explicaran lo siguiente:
> 
> a) para el auto, pretendo utilizar 4 bocinas de 4 Ohms y 120watts
> b) para mi habitacion, quiero solo 2 bocinas de 4 ohms y 120 watts y 2 twiters (creo k asi se dice)
> 
> En el caso de mi habitacion, cuento con una fuente de alimentacion que ocupaba para hacer funcionar un auto estereo, creo k da de salida 12 volts.
> Pero mi duda es como alimento el circuito para el auto sin necesidad de conectarlo a los cables de la bateria, pienso k con una pila de 9 o 12 volts, se podra?
> 
> Otra es, solo conectar mis discman y utilizar un amplificador en los dos casos, para mi auto y mi habitacion, asi mato dos pajaros de un tiro.
> 
> Agradeceria me explicaran como hacer las conexiones en un proto. He escuchado algo sobre un potenciometro o algo por el estilo.
> 
> Gracias.



Imposible alimentar con pilas si querés 120W.

Para el de la habitación con 12V, si tenés bastante corriente (10A) en la fuente podés hacer el circuito de 4x35W que está en www.pablin.com.ar. Eso si, es integrado.


----------



## URUMAN

Hola como están, mi nombre es williams, soy de Montevideo Uruguay.
Me interesaría si alguien me pudiera ayudar con mi idea, quiero hacer un amplificador 5.1, lo pensaba hacer con 6 circuitos de amplificador de entre 60 y 100 watts de potencia (cada circuito), entre unos 360 o 600 watts de potencia en total, con volumen y tono independiente para cada circuito. Para conectarlo a una radio y usarlo como un simple amplificador o como para conectarlo a mi dvd y usarlo como un home theater. Ustedes dirán porque no compro un home theater y listo como todos sabemos en los equipos de bajo coste su potencia de sonido es P.M.P.O para comprar uno bueno y con los watts reales tendría que gastar entre unos 400 y/o 800 dólares y no cuento con ese presupuesto. Y  yo quiero un quipo con buen sonido cuando lo use como home theater, pero también quiero que tenga buena potencia cuando lo use como un simple amplificador. Además el de darme el gusto de hacerlo yo mismo, Pensaba si alguien tuviera el diagrama de algún circuito con esta potencia y con buena calidad de sonido, si me  pudiera pasar el diagrama y una lista de componentes, además de una especie de manual para tonto, que diga donde debo soldar cada pieza, el tamaño en cm. del circuito, el grosor de los cables a emplear. (Aclaro que no se nada de electrónica lo único que mas o meno se es soldar). Sino lo que pensaba era en comprar aquí en mi país el circuito ya armado y copiarlo (hacer 5 mas) o compras de apoco los 6 circuitos y conectarlos juntos. Las dudas que tengo son las siguientes. La forma de alimentar a los 6 cicuitos como debo hacerla, (supongamos un circuito de 12 voltios y 2 amperes) pienso que tendría que comprar un transformador de 12 voltios y sumar el amperaje de los circuitos (12 amperes), nose si es así, ¿si no es así como es?, ¿como los puedo conectar a los 6 a un conector estereo?, ¿Qué conviene mas poner un fusible para todos o uno para cada circuito?, ¿de cuanto debe ser el fusible o los fisibles? Bueno desde ya les agradezco y les pido que perdonen mi ignorancia.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray

URUMAN dijo:
			
		

> Hola como están, mi nombre es williams, soy de Montevideo Uruguay.
> Me interesaría si alguien me pudiera ayudar con mi idea, quiero hacer un amplificador 5.1, lo pensaba hacer con 6 circuitos de amplificador de entre 60 y 100 watts de potencia (cada circuito), entre unos 360 o 600 watts de potencia en total, con volumen y tono independiente para cada circuito. Para conectarlo a una radio y usarlo como un simple amplificador o como para conectarlo a mi dvd y usarlo como un home theater. Ustedes dirán porque no compro un home theater y listo como todos sabemos en los equipos de bajo coste su potencia de sonido es P.M.P.O para comprar uno bueno y con los watts reales tendría que gastar entre unos 400 y/o 800 dólares y no cuento con ese presupuesto. Y  yo quiero un quipo con buen sonido cuando lo use como home theater, pero también quiero que tenga buena potencia cuando lo use como un simple amplificador. Además el de darme el gusto de hacerlo yo mismo, Pensaba si alguien tuviera el diagrama de algún circuito con esta potencia y con buena calidad de sonido, si me  pudiera pasar el diagrama y una lista de componentes, además de una especie de manual para tonto, que diga donde debo soldar cada pieza, el tamaño en cm. del circuito, el grosor de los cables a emplear. (Aclaro que no se nada de electrónica lo único que mas o meno se es soldar). Sino lo que pensaba era en comprar aquí en mi país el circuito ya armado y copiarlo (hacer 5 mas) o compras de apoco los 6 circuitos y conectarlos juntos. Las dudas que tengo son las siguientes. La forma de alimentar a los 6 cicuitos como debo hacerla, (supongamos un circuito de 12 voltios y 2 amperes) pienso que tendría que comprar un transformador de 12 voltios y sumar el amperaje de los circuitos (12 amperes), nose si es así, ¿si no es así como es?, ¿como los puedo conectar a los 6 a un conector estereo?, ¿Qué conviene mas poner un fusible para todos o uno para cada circuito?, ¿de cuanto debe ser el fusible o los fisibles? Bueno desde ya les agradezco y les pido que perdonen mi ignorancia.



Si entiendo tu idea URUMAN es lo que se hace en los sistemas de sonorizacion donde se tienen muchos amplificador funcionando en paralelo con una alimenetacion comun,para este caso debes armar  mejor cada amplificador por separado con su propia alimentacion y no una  fuente comun,ahora el sistema de distribucion le llamamos aqui en Peru expansor aunque se pueda confundir con el llamado expansor dinamico de señal que hace lo inverso del compresor,en todo caso debemos entenderlo como distrubuidor de señal de salida,que hace lo inverso al mezclador,en el mezclador varias fuentes se suman en una salida unica para alimentar un amp de audio.
En el caso de un expansor una salida unica se distribuye mediante seguidores de tension con opam o con FETS en las salidas que quieras,estos debido a que el seguidor o el fet tiene una impedancia (resistencis) de entrada muy alta y puede colocarse enparalelo sin cargar demasiado la entrada,porque si con la misma salida de tu discman quieres atacar los 6 amplificadores que deseas tendrias una caida tan grande de señal que seria poco lo que ganarias,suponte que cada amplificador tiene una resistencia de entrada de 50 kilo ohmios,al ponerlos en paralelo tendriamos:
1/Req =1/50 + 1/50 +1/50 +1/50 +1/50 +1/50 

1/Req = 6/50

Lo que equivale a una resistencia de entrada Req=50/6 = 8.333 ohmios que no es nada recomendable.
Por eso cada amplificador esta alimentado por un buffer analogo si la impedancia de entrada de cada buffer sea un fet o un opamp es de 1 Mega ohmios la imedancia que veria la salida del discman seria

Req: 1000 000/6 =166 666.6 ohmios que es excelentementa alta para no tomar corriente de la salida del discman y por tanto no atenuarlo,no he encontrado nada en internet aunque tengo un circuito en mis copias de clase de la universidad (hace muchos años),en fin la idea es alimentar cada entrada de amplificador individual con un buffer analogo y todas las entradas de los buffers vabn amarradas en un par unico de entradas que se alimentan con la salida del discman asi consigues 6 veces la potencia de u solo amplificador con 6 parlantes tambien,ojala que me ayuden a explicar la idea los demas participantes porq en verdad no hay nada sobre esto en la red.
saludos


----------



## Mikael

Hola Amigos del Foro. Hace unos dias diseñe un amplificador de potencia clase AB de 10W RMS nada mas, pero cuando lo hice andar quedé tan fascinado con la calidad de sonido que me entusiasme y ahora quiero armar otro mas potente, de todos modos les aseguro que 10 Watts reales suenan bastante fuertes, mucho mas de lo necesario para unos parlantes para DVD o PC.

En fin, tengo una duda con el tema del diseño de la fuente y aqui va:

Es necesario utilizar un regulador de tensión a la salida de los capacitores de la fuente? Reformulo mi pregunta: es necesario que mi fuente entregue una tensión continua perfecta? o basta con que las oscilaciones de tensión hagan que esta no baje por ejemplo de 20 voltios.

Doy un ejemplo. Hagamos de cuenta que me hacen falta 20 voltios de continua para que ande mi amplificador de potencia. Diseño una fuente de 25 voltios de continua y con un osciloscopio observo que cuando hace funcionar al amplificador, la tensión sube y baja desde 21 voltios a 25voltios (siempre por encima de los 20 voltios necesarios). ¿¿Eso puede traer algun inconveniente?? ¿¿Debo usar un regulador que clave la tensión en 20 voltios continuos sin oscilaciones?? (llamado ripple). Digo esto porque los reguladores de mucha corriente son caros y dificiles de conseguir si se desea regular para tensiones negativas, como lo demanda un amplificador clase B de simetría complementaria.

MCUHAS GRACIAS Y ESPERO SUS RESPUESTAS!


----------



## Luis Ignacio

Hola Me llamo Luis Ignacio y la verdad no sé mucho sobre electrónica pero me interesa bastante, mi problema es que tengo 5 parlante y un woofer como para un Home theater 5.1 pero no tengo el amplificador, e intentado buscar uno que compatibilize bien por internet pero no he encontrado asique me decidí a fabricarlo yo pero como ya mencione no se mucho, en los 5 parlantes menores dice: INPUT 8 OHMS NOMINAL, POWER HANDLING 50 W (RMS) y MAXIUM POWER 100W. El Woofer viene con amplificación propio de 100W y tiene de input un cable RCA o 4 cables normales de parlante nombrado (R+,R-,L+,L-). Ojalá alguien me pueda dar un diseño de como hacer un amplificador para todos estos parlante, EL voltaje de mi casa es de 220V, me gustaría sacarle el mñaximo provecho en cuanto sonido se refiere a estos parlantes para hacerme un home theater en mi pieza =D... muchas gracias espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## palomo

Hola amigo luis ignacio de acuerdo a tu pregunta lo mas facil es comprarte un decodificador de X marca, ahora que si quieres realizar todo el trabajo y sentir satisfaccion y tener una sonrisa de oreja a oreja    te recomiendo esta pagina http://sound.whsites.net/project18.htm 

En ella indica como hacer un decodificador 5.1 canales sencillo OJO esto es solo el decodificador aparte necesitas los amplificador ya que mencionas que el subwoofer tiene su propio amplificador solo tendras que hacer o adquirir 2 en estereo y uno monoral para el canal central todo de acuerdo a la capacidad de tus bocinas.

Ten en cuenta que el sonido que obtendras es simulado ya que toma la señal del canal izquierdo y el derecho, estos bendrian siendo las frontales, las soundround se toman del circuito asi como el canal central y la salida para el sub, ten en cuenta que en el no podras conectar nada digital ni señal coaxial probenientes de tu DVD 

En el amplificador de tu sub las entradas que mencionas son exactamente para conectar entrada izquierda y derecha y simulan en la salida la señal para bocinas satelitales pero no tendras canal central.

Si quieres algo que pueda manejar señal digital ahora si que tendrias que aprender electronica en serio ya que un decodificador para una señal tal bienen en Pic (una cosa cuadrada con un monton de patitas, mas de 60) sin mencionar todo la circuiteria que lleva, HAAAAAA una cosa si te interesa la pagina que te mencione solo vas a tener que poner en practica tu ingles o de plano aprenderlo ya que es una pagina en dicho idioma  

Saludos espero que sea de tu interes


----------



## lavallen

Juan Carlos López dijo:
			
		

> pa los que me pidieron diagrama de algun amplificador comercial, les mando éste que me imagino es de 700W. es de un amplificador QSC el cual es muy buena marca (profecional). Mi propósito es que se den una idea y aprendan, mas no que lo hagan porque me imagino que tiene derechos de autor. Espero que solamente aclaren sus dudas o me pregunten pa que es algo que no sepan, pero no pa que lo traten de hacer. asi que sean discretos porfa.



hola Juan Carlos ..soy marcos.. y recien me inicio en lo que es la electronica..y estoy buscando circutos para hacerme un amplificador, con control de tonos para utilizarlo con un estereo o una computadora..y la verdad que no se que me conviene..y e visto que sabes mucho del tema.si vos me podrias recomendar algun amplificador o alguna pag. estaria barbaro..queria armarme alguno de mas de 25w...pero no mas de 70w..desde ya muchas gracias ..espero tu respuesta..


----------



## Juan Carlos López

hey chavos, ahorrenme la chamba de yo buscar lo que ustedes quieren. mejor busquen ustedes en el internet y cualquier duda me preguntan ya con el circuito en la mano. uno de los links que por aqui recomiendan y que gracias a ustedes ya lo conozco y esta muy bien es www.sound.westhost.com   chequen ahi y van a encontrar lo que buscan. o bien, deben de haber muchos links más. saludos


----------



## miguel from FIME

Hola, Angelica, mira, un amplificador electronico es un arreglo de transistores BJT al que le inyectas una pequeña señal y pues este arreglo te dara a la salida la misma forma de señal pero esta amplificada, hay diferentes configuraciones para amplificador, tales como, emisor comun, estabilizado en emisor, seguidor de voltaje, divisor de voltaje; ademas de que hay tambien clases entre los amplificador, por ejemplo los amplificador de audio pertenecen a los amplificador clase A, los hay clase B, AB etc... Entonces, dependiendo de la necesidad que tengas, entonces si me lo permites sera mas facil para mi hasta donde conozca la manera de diseñar un amplificador.... te recomiendo un libro Electronica Básica II de Boylestad.... ese libro muestra a detalle cada uno de las configuraciones de amplificador asi como las clases de amplificador.....



			
				jhonharriss dijo:
			
		

> rilique dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> para todos los que quieren un amplificador de potencia, les sugiero que armern uno de 50w+50w estereo, que consta de un solo integrado el stk4191, busquen sus caracteristicas en la pagina www.electronica.ro y pinchen en el link audio circuits ahi les describe los componentes que utiliza el integrado,ademas de muchos otros amplificador desde 0.5w hasta 90w, ojo que para armar estos amplificador, nesesitan parlantes de potencia, ya que en realidad entregan la potencia indicada, esta potencia es RMS, lo que en el mercado venden como 1500W P.M.P.O
> yo tengo el stk4141 que es de 25+25w y con eso es suficiente, por exeso de potencia ya queme un par de parlantes, hace retumbar las paredes, se los prometo.... siempre se puede pedir mas...
> 
> 
> 
> panita quede en las mismas esa pagina que nombras hay esta en otro idioma podrias dar la información de la direccion exacta gracias
Hacer clic para expandir...


Hola.... Construí un amplificador de audio estereo de 22W RMS por canal... use el TDA2040, es muy sencillo armarlo ya que requiere de pocos componentes.... el Data sheet de este integrado que lo pueden bajar de www.alldatasheet.com incluye diagramas asi como el diseño de los circuitos impresos, contiene ademas información para hacer un amplificador para el woofer y tweeter..., como mencioné, construí pues un amplificador estereo, solo tienen que hacer dos veces el mismo circuito y hacer comunes la alimentacion.... Éste amplificador se alimenta con +\- 15 V, para eso diseñé una fuente dual, existe mucha información del funcionamiento y construcción de éstas en internet, no tendrán problemas en construir una.

     La resistencia de R3, de retroalimentación, que se conecta de la salida del amplificador operacional a la entrada inversora del circuito es de 22k y es una resistencia fija, pueden reemplazar esta resistencia por un potenciómetro logarítmico de 50k, para usarlo como control de volumen, este potenciómetro controlará pues la ganancia del amplificador, para mi amplificador use un potenciómetro doble, las bocinas que uso so de 8 ohms de 10 pulgadas, use unas de 8 pulgadas, pero definitivamente se escucha mejor en las de 10,  es importante que usen buenos disipadores de calor en los TDA para evitar que se quemen por calentamiento, usen tambien disipadores de calor en los reguladores de voltaje de la fuente..... si tienen dudas en la traducción de la hoja de datos pueden usar el traductor Google... es bueno.


----------



## miguel from FIME

Hola, el amplificador que arme es un amplificador hecho con un circuito integrado TDA2040 como mencioné arriba, para construir un amplificador estereo solo tuve que hacer dos veces este amplificador, uno para el canal derecho y otro para el canal izquierdo, funciona muy bien, realmente tiene mucha potencia, arriba mencione que use un potenciómetro doble logarítmico de 50k para control de volumen, use uno doble para no tener que estar ajustando la ganancia de cada canal, de esta manera el volumen de la derecha sera el mismo que el de la izquierda... realmente es facil la construccion de este amplificador, el costo del TDA me costo $1.8 dls, no es muy caro para la potencia que tiene, ademas de que tiene buena resolución.....

Hoja de datos:

TDA2040 pdf, TDA2040 description, TDA2040 datasheets, TDA2040 view ::: ALLDATASHEET  :::

El amplificador que arme con el circuito TDA2040, tiene muy buena potencia, funciona muy bien, pero me tope con un problema, resulta que bajo ciertas condiciones, entra de alguna manera una señal de radio de A.M. al amplificador, intente solucionar esto, poniendo el circuito dentro de una caja de metal para blindar al circuito, funcionó, el problema es que al sacar unos cables para el control de volumen, dichos cables hicieron la funcion de antena, y de nueva cuenta tube el radio en el amplificador.... Solucion... hice un control digital de volumen con el circuito DS1669... Es un circuito muy cencillo se requiere tan solo dos botones de pulso y un capacitor para el filtrado de la fuente.... ademas de que elimina la señal de radio, se ve mucho mejor el circuito con un control DIGITAL DE VOLUMEN..... Con ésto queda terminado y funcionando muy bien dicho amplificador.... Espero que esta información les sirva....
Miguel Angel...



			
				Mikael dijo:
			
		

> Hola Amigos del Foro. Hace unos dias diseñe un amplificador de potencia clase AB de 10W RMS nada mas, pero cuando lo hice andar quedé tan fascinado con la calidad de sonido que me entusiasme y ahora quiero armar otro mas potente, de todos modos les aseguro que 10 Watts reales suenan bastante fuertes, mucho mas de lo necesario para unos parlantes para DVD o PC.
> 
> En fin, tengo una duda con el tema del diseño de la fuente y aqui va:
> 
> Es necesario utilizar un regulador de tensión a la salida de los capacitores de la fuente? Reformulo mi pregunta: es necesario que mi fuente entregue una tensión continua perfecta? o basta con que las oscilaciones de tensión hagan que esta no baje por ejemplo de 20 voltios.
> 
> Doy un ejemplo. Hagamos de cuenta que me hacen falta 20 voltios de continua para que ande mi amplificador de potencia. Diseño una fuente de 25 voltios de continua y con un osciloscopio observo que cuando hace funcionar al amplificador, la tensión sube y baja desde 21 voltios a 25voltios (siempre por encima de los 20 voltios necesarios). ¿¿Eso puede traer algun inconveniente?? ¿¿Debo usar un regulador que clave la tensión en 20 voltios continuos sin oscilaciones?? (llamado ripple). Digo esto porque los reguladores de mucha corriente son caros y dificiles de conseguir si se desea regular para tensiones negativas, como lo demanda un amplificador clase B de simetría complementaria.




Hola.... puedes poner despues de los filtros de 2200 o 4400 microfaradios un regulador de voltaje positivo, este es el LM317... este es un regulador ajustable, hay un potenciometro que te regula desde 1.2 volts creo, no recuerdo muy bien, hasta 30 volts, no recuerdo el dato, pero lo puedes utilizar perfecto para regular tu voltaje, para regular voltajes negativos usa el LM337... en mexico no cuestan mas de $.50 de dolar cada uno, asegurate de ponerle por lo menos un pequeño disipador de calor, porque se calentaran.... Si tienes mucha variación de voltaje, esto es si no esta bien regulado tu voltaje, se te distorsionará el sonido cuando de repente la cancion o lo que estes reproduciendo haya un sonido bajo muy fuerte, me explico? o se distorsiona cuando subes el volumen.... ya que cuando subes el volumen estas exigiendo un mayor consumo de corriente..... busca las hojas de datos de los reguladores esos... en las hojas de datos encontraras el diagrama para armar tu regulador....

           Miguel Angel


----------



## nene

Hola soy nuevo en la comunidad, soy estudiante de Ing. electronica en Arg. , y revisando el foro encontre muchas respuestas.  ahora me surge un problema:
Arme un amplificador de audio con transistores O/P Mosfet, esta alimentado con +- 70VDC, y su potencia nominal es de de 250W rms sobre una carga de 8Ohms y 400W rms sobre 4Ohms.  Es del tipo AB, y principalmente consta de 4 Mosfet por rama en paralelo. Ahora bien. el problema que tengo es que debo regular el bias de manera tal que  la caida de tension sobre la resistencia conectada al Pin Sourse de cada mosfet sea de 18mV (asi lograria unos 100mA por unidad), el problema surge que cuando regulo esta tension en vacio y en frio, se mantiene, pero al aumentar la potencia (con carga), y calentarse el disipador, la tension no se mantiene y se reduce en unos 2 o 4v. esta esto bien?....
en realidad no entiendo muy bien cual es la funcion del bias...tengo montado sobre uno de los mosfet un bd139 con un prset multivuelta.  Juan carlos serias tan amable de explikcarme el funcionamiento del bias, porque en los posteos anteriores no entendi muy bien el concept.

Algunos datos:

Mosfets:  IRFP240   y   IRFP9240
PSU: +/- 70VDC    12A    filtrado 18 000 uF
trans. entrada   MJE 340   y   MJE 350
res de pot (sourse) :    0.22Ohms

Me olvidé un detalle, también se eleva la temperatura del disipador a unos 38ºC cuando trabajo a unos 200W aproximadamente.   está bien o es muy caliente!?...

Desde ya muchas gracias!...


----------



## Juan Carlos López

Nene, el voltaje de vias es para mantener los dispositivos de salida ligeramente encendidos aunque no exista señal de audio. esto disminuye la distorsión llamada "de cruce por cero" que es causada por la caida de tensión de 0.6V para los transistores y de 3v para los mosfet, mas o menos.Por lo tanto, en cualquier amplificador puedes medir el voltaje base emisor de algun transistor de salida y verás que esta por debajo de 0.6V, a veces es muy bajo, de 0.3V. Y si mides el voltaje compuerta fuente en los mosfet de salida, verás que estan por debajo de 3.1V. la distorsión de cruce por cero solo es audible con sonidos bajos. si tu aumentas el volumen, notarás que desaparece la distorsión.Por lo tanto, un amplificador puede operar sin ajuste de vias (voltaje B-E o G-S de cero).

Ahora, los dispositivos de salida siempre se conectan con una resistencia de muy poco valor en serie. por esta resistencia fluye la misma corriente que la que fluye por estos dispositivos. y como el voltaje en la resistencia es corriente por resistencia, pues a mayor corriente del dispositivo, mayor caida de tensión en la resistencia. Por lo tanto, checando el voltaje en la resistencia puedes saber si los dispositivos de salida estan apagados (0Volts) o bien, que tan "encendidos" estan, en otras palabras, que tanta corriente esta fluyendo a travez de ellos. Suponiendo que quieres un voltaje en la resistencia de 18mV, y que la resistencia sea de 0.1 ohm, entonces la corriente que fluye a traves de ella es de 180mA. que es la misma que fluye en ese dispositivo de salida. Si aumentas el voltaje de bias, aumenta el voltaje en la resistencia y viceversa. Creo que hasta aqui te debe quedar calro lo que es el voltaje de bias y su utilización. ahorita te digo como se controla y porque, a medida que la temperatura aumenta, este voltaje debe bajar.

Cómo dije anteriormente, el transistor necesita 0.6V aprox para encender y el mosfet 3V, pero eso a temperatura ambiente. Si estos dispositivos aumentan su temperatura, el voltaje necesario para encender baja (supongamos, a 0.5V), entonces, si un transistor aumenta su temperatura y se le siguen manteniendo 0.6V, este transistor va estar MUY prendido en lugar de que esté ligeramente prendido. entonces, su corriente va a aumentar, (causando aumento de voltaje en la resistencia serie lógicamente). al aumentar su corriente, aumenta su temperatura, haciendo que el voltaje necesario para encender sea menor aun (unos 0.4V). si se le sigue aplicando 0.6V, el transistor estará totalmente prendido y la corriente a travez de él será demasiada, por lo que esto causa más calentamiento hasta llegar a provocar un corto circuito y dañarse. Lo mismo pasa con los mosfet.

Entonces que se hace? pues que el voltaje de bias disminuya a medida que la temperatura en los dispositivos de salida aumenta. de esta manera, la pequeña corriente causada por el ligero encendido de los transistores permanece constante y no se dañan. por ejemplo, empezamos con un voltaje de bias de 0.6V, que es el que necesita el transistor en frio, despues de un tiempo funcionando, el transistor aumentó su temperatura y su voltaje de encendido necesario disminuye a 0.5V, y como el voltaje de bias "sabe" esto, este se ajusta solito a 0.5V, y asi la corriente a travez del transistor se mantiene pequeña. si se calienta más porque esta funcionando con audio, y su voltaje necesario es de 0.4V, el bias ya lo sabe y le inyecta 0.4V y no hay ningún problema. pero para todo este proceso ya debes estar pensando en que entonces es necesario que se esté senzando la temperatura. Pues claro! es por eso que los transistores o diodos que ajustan el voltaje de vias estan montados en el disipador o cerca de las resistencias serie que tambien se calientan.

Si el dispositivo (que senza la temperatura y al mismo tiempo ajusta el voltaje de bias) no esta montado en el disipador de calor, no se va a dar "cuenta" de lo que esta pasando y va "pensar" que la temperatura no ha aumentado, manteniendo el mismo voltaje de bias. entonces, como los dispositivos de salida se siguen calentando, a medida que aumenta la temperatura, pues la corriente a travez de ellos aumenta, haciendo que el voltaje en las resistencia aumente también. Con esto debe estar ya claro como funciona el voltaje de bias. y como puedes ver, lo que me dices que esta pasando con tu amplificador es imposible, porque me dices que el voltaje de las resistencias baja, siendo que yo digo que debe aumentar.Además te estas contradiciendo porque dices que baja de 18mV a 2 o 4 V. eso no es bajar. entonces no puedo contestar bien tu pregunta. supongo que te equivocaste en tu redacción. checala y bueno, con la explicación que te dí creo que ya sabras que esta pasando con tu amplificador. si no, pues me avisas. bye.


----------



## nene

hracias juan carlos, realmente tu explicacion me aclaro muchas dudas. Y es cierto me equivoque al decir:     se reduce en 2 o 4 v"....en relaidad son 2 o 4mV...es decir por lo que tu me explicaste al aumentar la temperatura la caida de tension en la resistencia debe ser menor (porque r es cte. v=ir)...entonces esa disminucion es correcta. 

Analizando los valores, observe que al estabilizarse la temperatura del disipador, esta caida de tension se mantiene constante!.....

ok..pero como se cual deberia ser el mejor valor para la corriente del mosfet...(no dispongo de un osciloscopio para ver el cruce!..), la unica maner a posible es a oido!?....

desde ya muchas gracias juan carlos!....eres un genio explicando!....


----------



## Juan Carlos López

gracias, gracias. las unicas formas que conozco de ajustar el voltaje de bias es con un osciloscopio o con un analizador de THD (el cual es todavia más dificil de conseguir si no tienes osciloscopio). No conozco otras formas. Con el puro oido es muy dificil ya que a veces nisiquiera se escucha la distorsión.

Yo creo que los fabricantes tienen sus propios criterios, puede ser que la corriente sea un cierto porcentaje de la corriente máxima a la que trabaja el dispositivo, o bien, las curvas de transferencia del dispositivo, pero bueno, mi criterio es que con un medidor de THD se tenga la menor distorsión sin sacrificar la eficiencia. total, el propósito del voltaje de bias es la disminución de la distorsión. Nos vemos.


----------



## maldo7

Hola Juan Carlos, cordial saludo. He estado leyendo tus explicaciones a cerca del Voltaje de bias y me parece muy interesante, ademas que he aprendido muchisimo a cerca del tema. Tengo una pregunta para ti y es la siguiente:

A mis manos llega el esquema de un amplificador de audio clase AB con ajuste de Vbias sin ninguna teoria. Si yo no cuento con un osciloscopio, Como se yo a que nivel de Vbias lo deboajustar? Existe alguna forma de calcularlo? o solo es cuestion de experimentar y suponer que donde me suene bien, ahi lo dejo?

De antemano, gracias por tu aporte.

Guillermo.


----------



## Juan Carlos López

maldo, no creo que haya forma de calcularlo. de hecho, vamos a pensar, si se puede calcular, porque los amplificador vienen con ese ajuste y no mejor salen ya ajustados desde que los diseñan? 
el voltaje de bias depende de los dispositivos de salida. inclusive, mismas matrículas de transistores no quieren decir que tienen mismas ganancias y mismos voltajes de encendido (mismas curvas de corriente). cada transistor (y por lo tanto mosfet) es diferente. es por eso que se tienen que ajustar para cada aparato.

Cuando se repara algun amplificador y se le tienen que cambiar los dispositivos de salida, es obligatorio volver a ajustar el voltaje de bias para los nuevos dispositivos. si no se hace, y con un poco de mala suerte, se corre el riesgo de que se vuelva a quemar el amplificador.

Por otro lado  estan otros amplificador que tienen un voltaje de bias fijo y no tienen ajuste. estos amplificador dejan el voltaje de bias un poco bajo. hay amplificador que lo tienen en 0.3V! Otros en 0.5V. esto quiere decir que nisiquiera los ajustan. simplemente ponen un voltaje para mantenerlos prendidos (los dispositivos de salida) pero a niveles seguros. de tal forma que no se corre el riesgo de que al cambiar los transistores por alguna causa, estos estén demasiado prendidos. Asi que por regla general, si no quieres hacer ninguna medición, ajusta el voltaje de vias entre 0.45 y 0.55 V.

Otra forma que se me esta ocurriendo es ajustar midiendo la corriente en la alimentación del amplificadorcador. Con el voltaje de bias hasta abajo, el amplificador tendrá un cosumo bajo. si se aumenta este voltaje, el condsumo crecerá poco a poco, y despues de cierto valor, el consumo crecerá drásticamente. entonces hay que dejar ajustado el voltaje de bias un poco menos de que el consumo aumente drásticamente. solo que debes poner una resistencia que limite la corriente cuando estés haciendo este ajuste, porque cuando aumente la corriente drásticamente, puedes quemar nuevamente el amplificador. por ejemplo, si el amplificador es de casa (que se conecta a la luz) yo pongo en serie un foco de 100W (como resistencia). si ocurre un corto, el foco enciende totalmente, y mientras esta trabajando bien, el filamente se prende un poco. Con este foco te puedes dar cuenta de como el consumo varía dependiendo del voltaje de bias. si el amplificador es de carro, pues habrá que poner un foco de 12v y de muchos watts.


----------



## maldo7

Gracias Juan Carlos por tu colaboración, se ve que eres una persona con mucha experiencia en el ramo y de verdad que eres para nosotros un verdadero tutor, por fortuna no eres egoista y te desprendes de tus conocimiento sin ninguna clase de celo profesional. Te deseo lo mejor y mil gracias por aclararme la duda.... Por cuestiones de tiempo no he podido salir mucho por aqui pero cada que puedo reviso el foro y leo tus consejos a y es mucho lo que he aprendido. Hasta pronto.

Juan Carlos , el ajuste del voltaje de bias entre 0.45 y 0.55V que me recomiendas, debo hacerlo entre base y emisor de los transistores impulsores o drivers? He oido a algunos tecnicos hablar de mediciones entre base y base de estos transistores, obteniendo lecturas entre 2 y 3V.

Segun ellos, este voltaje entre base y base de los transistores drivers se distribuye entre las uniones base-emisor de los transistores de salida. ¿Es cierto eso? Te agradezco me saques de la duda. Mil gracias de antemano.

Maldo.


----------



## Juan Carlos López

Maldo, ese voltaje de 0.45 a 0.55 es de base a emisor de los transistores de salida. Cuando son darlintong, entonces puede ser de 1V mas o menos. De ser mosfet, pues de 2.5V podria ser. Les voy a decir los voltajes que he visto segun mi experiencia. Ustedes deciden donde poner sus voltajes de bias si es que no tienen algun aparato especial pa ajustarlos. hay les va:

BJT: 0.34 - 0.55
BJT Darlingtong: 0.6 - 1.2
Mosfet: 2.4 - 3.5

Los voltajes que me dices de base a base van desde 0.6 a 1.2. Asi que no concuerda con lo que has escuchado. Por otro lado, el voltaje de bias lo puedes medir de base a base, pero aguas! eso solo lo podrás hacer si la salida del amplificador es por emisor (o source, en los mosfet) y transistores complementarios, en tal caso, el voltaje base a base es el voltaje de bias multiplicado por 2 (eso suponiendo que es el mismo voltaje en el transistor npn que en el pnp, aunque eso casi nunca sucede). Si mides el voltaje base base en un transisitor con salida por colector, este voltaje te va a medir casi el voltaje total de la fuente de V+ a V-, menos el voltaje de bias de cada rama multiplicado por 2 (mas complicado verdad?). y si la salida es clase A o bien, salida por emisor de un transistor, y por colector del otro transistor (casos en que los transistores no son complementarios, sino iguales), el voltaje que vas a medir el es de V+ (o V-, ya que siempre V+ = V-) y eso con algunas restricciones. asi que para que no te compliques mejor mide los voltajes de bias de base a base : )


----------



## nene

Hola a todos..tengo una inquietud..no se si este sea el post indicado..pero bueno...he armado un par de amplificador y los he colocado dentro de gabinetes totalemnte lisos, con aletas para racks y todo, pero me gustaria darle alggun acabaod mas profecional....es decir no se una esca para los pote y el vu ( a leds), o diferentes labels en la parte trasera como el tipo de ntrada...beuno en fin..ya saben a que me reiero..pero no encuentro una manera que sea duradera y con un buen acabado...no se alguien sabe algo al respecto..y me puede ayudar...

gracias


----------



## Juan Carlos López

Hola nene. lo que se puede hacer es mandar hacer las escalar, dibujos, labels y lo que tu quieras a calcomania y ya solo la pegas. como si estuvieras armando juguetes. y si quieres que sea más duradero, despues de pegar las calcas, pintas todo el armazón una una película transparente para que estas no se despeguen.


----------



## nene

hola a todos!...tengo una pregunta...o una inquietud...les paso a contar....
Hace unos meses arme dos etapas de potencia de 280W@8Ohms  - 450W@4Ohms R.M.S., luego diseñe una etapa de control que verifica constantemente la temperatura de cada bloque de dispi., la velocidad de los ventiladores, tiene una proteccion de contra cortos-circuitos y sobre carga, todo esto con un micro unos led como interface y algunas lineas de codigo...ahora bien, por desgracia, solo arme una de estas y solo un amplificador la tenia instalada, el que sobrevivio!..bien!...el problema surge cuando  estaba haciendo una prueba de sonido para un evento y sin darme cuenta deje mi celular arriba de una de las potencias (la que no tenia proteccion!!! me pasan todas!) iniciamos la prueba con una etapa, al 10 35 50 80 y 95 % de la potencia total, y todo bien...luego lo mismo con la otra...10 35 50 80 por un buen rato, y resulta que en ese mismo instante suena el celular!...resulta que (en ese momento no me di cuenta poruqe la cabian era completamente cerrada y no veia a mi compañero) el amplificador se acelero y luego .... se quemo la etapa de potencia, junto con la proteccion de cada baffle (gracias a dios!..para eso estan!..estaban!).

 lo que se me ocurre es que el amplificador entro a oscilar...se elevo la temperatura de los transistores!...y se acelero, supongo que el bias fallo!...y ZUKAA!...la corriente se elevo al valor limite (se producjo un corto en algun transitor), se cortaron los fusibles UF, pero ya era tarde...la etapa se habia quemado....

bueno ahora si...la duda es:  por que creen que se quemo?  entro a oscilar realmente? de ser asi...y la mas inquietante: POR QUE ENTRO A OSCILAR?   yo creo que el campo electromagentico que rodea el celular el cual aumenta en el momento de la activacion y oscila a una det freq. indujo una f.e.m. en el ruteado con dicha freq. y ahi me quede!...no puedo seguir....

de lo que si esoty seguro es que si la proteccion hubiese estado instalada, la proteccion contra sobre temp se habria activado, al valor de uno 46º ciriticos grados, y el rele de salida, y los de la fuente se habrain activado.....

bueno disculpen la largura!...desde ya si alguno puede ayudarme a resolver este misterio!....

saludos Nene


----------



## koko

nene dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos!...tengo una pregunta...o una inquietud...les paso a contar....
> Hace unos meses arme dos etapas de potencia de 280W@8Ohms  - 450W@4Ohms R.M.S., luego diseñe una etapa de control que verifica constantemente la temperatura de cada bloque de dispi., la velocidad de los ventiladores, tiene una proteccion de contra cortos-circuitos y sobre carga, todo esto con un micro unos led como interface y algunas lineas de codigo...ahora bien, por desgracia, solo arme una de estas y solo un amplificador la tenia instalada, el que sobrevivio!..bien!...el problema surge cuando  estaba haciendo una prueba de sonido para un evento y sin darme cuenta deje mi celular arriba de una de las potencias (la que no tenia proteccion!!! me pasan todas!) iniciamos la prueba con una etapa, al 10 35 50 80 y 95 % de la potencia total, y todo bien...luego lo mismo con la otra...10 35 50 80 por un buen rato, y resulta que en ese mismo instante suena el celular!...resulta que (en ese momento no me di cuenta poruqe la cabian era completamente cerrada y no veia a mi compañero) el amplificador se acelero y luego .... se quemo la etapa de potencia, junto con la proteccion de cada baffle (gracias a dios!..para eso estan!..estaban!).
> 
> lo que se me ocurre es que el amplificador entro a oscilar...se elevo la temperatura de los transistores!...y se acelero, supongo que el bias fallo!...y ZUKAA!...la corriente se elevo al valor limite (se producjo un corto en algun transitor), se cortaron los fusibles UF, pero ya era tarde...la etapa se habia quemado....
> 
> bueno ahora si...la duda es:  por que creen que se quemo?  entro a oscilar realmente? de ser asi...y la mas inquietante: POR QUE ENTRO A OSCILAR?   yo creo que el campo electromagentico que rodea el celular el cual aumenta en el momento de la activacion y oscila a una det freq. indujo una f.e.m. en el ruteado con dicha freq. y ahi me quede!...no puedo seguir....
> 
> de lo que si esoty seguro es que si la proteccion hubiese estado instalada, la proteccion contra sobre temp se habria activado, al valor de uno 46º ciriticos grados, y el rele de salida, y los de la fuente se habrain activado.....
> 
> bueno disculpen la largura!...desde ya si alguno puede ayudarme a resolver este misterio!....
> 
> saludos Nene





----------------


hola nene. mira yo mucho no creo te pueda ayudar con los conocimientos q tengo. lo q si te puedo decir es q no estas tan errado ya q si te fijas: cuando acercas un celular a la entrada de linea de un amplificador y ya sea q te esten llamando, te llegue un mensaje, lo mandes vos o q vos llames podras escuchar como un ruido parasito en la salida del amplificador, todo esto obviamente xq aumenta la potencia tanto de emision como de recepcion del aparato y SI genera un INTERESANTE campo a su alrededor. 
lo q se es q todos los celulares trabajan con microondas, no al punto de poder elevar la temperatura de los objetos a su alrededor (como haria un microondas, solo q estan dentro en este caso).

en fin, si el celular tiene tanta potencia para irradiar yo creo q fue él el causante del "problemita", sin embargo no sabria q decirte acerca de la oscilacion q nos contas.

espero q te sirva de ayuda.

koko

pd: suena interesante lo q mencionaste acerca de la proteccion q diseñaste y la verdad estaria mas q encantado si me podrias facilitar los esquemas o el funcionamiento, con el micro inclusive. .

saludos!!!


----------



## nene

ok koko..gracias por tu respuesta...hcie un par de pruebas mas y efectivamente fue el celular...probe con un amplificador de menor potencia con un sensor de temperatura que registra incrementos de .002ºc y si....

cuando tenga el proyecto finalizado, lo publicare sin ningun problema...pero por ahora tengo que termianr con el codigo en c y algunos detalles de diseño, porque tengo algunos problemas con los reles, no se abren lo suficientemente rapido, y he notado que algunos componentes estan sobre exigidos!...asi que estare trabajando en eso para publicarlos lo mas rapido posible!....

un saludo. Nene!


----------



## RUDA

nene dijo:
			
		

> ok koko..gracias por tu respuesta...hcie un par de pruebas mas y efectivamente fue el celular...probe con un amplificador de menor potencia con un sensor de temperatura que registra incrementos de .002ºc y si....
> 
> cuando tenga el proyecto finalizado, lo publicare sin ningun problema...pero por ahora tengo que termianr con el codigo en c y algunos detalles de diseño, porque tengo algunos problemas con los reles, no se abren lo suficientemente rapido, y he notado que algunos componentes estan sobre exigidos!...asi que estare trabajando en eso para publicarlos lo mas rapido posible!....
> 
> un saludo. Nene!



Hola a todos desde mi conocimiento de electrónica y medicina puedo afirmar que la microondas del celular son las que provocaron la oscilación del circuito, y esto incremento  la desestabilización del bias. Al respecto de  las ondas del celular, les afirmo que  dentro de algunos años vamos a tener las primeras manifestaciones clínicas por el uso excesivo de estos bichos, va a pasar igual que sucede con los auriculares que despues de un tiempo que se pusieron de moda comenzaron a traer transtornos de salud.
Lo que debemos de entender que ninguna compañia se hace cargo de esto y nadie informaciónrma en verdad como se nos frie el cerebro por tal uso, y así como lo hace en  nuestro organismo tambien lo hace en los circuitos electrónico que esten dentro de su campo irrediado. ya que cerca de la antena la inducción de las microondas  son  feroz, sin ir más lejos si para una fuente swiching que solo oscila a 30K aprox obtenemos altas corrientes, analogicamente  si yo hago oscilar un circuito a una frecuencia elevada con una carga de potencia " X" para asegurar que la señal llegue, donde va a parar  mi corriente inducida en el mastil del receptor??????...............RUDA


----------



## thevenin

Hola,

Me ha dado por diseñar un amplificador clase AB, estoy con la etapa de salida.
En el circuito de la izquierda todo va bien, los cálculos coinciden con la simulación, pero
en el de la derecha en cuanto le pongo los diodos 1n4148 se produce un recorte bastante importante.

La corriente de polarización por los diodos es  61 mA, apróx. a los 58 del circuito polarizado
con resistencias.

Por lo tanto no entiendo porque se produce ese recorte. Lo puedo eliminar si reduzco las resistencias de polarización, pero me gustaría saber la causa del recorte.

Os dejo también el ckt por si alguien quiere simularlo en CM.


----------



## Perromuerto

El problema del circuito es que no tiene gran ganancia
de corriente, por que los transistores de potencia tienen
una beta baja. 
En el interior de un amplificador la corriente de la señal
debe ser despreciable comparada con la corriente de 
polarización, por que ambas se suman (principio de
superposición). La señal de entrada estaba sacando
a los diodos de la zona de conducción.
Eso se resuelve con un montaje Darlington como la
figura adjunta.

Saludos


----------



## thevenin

Agradecerte la ayuda, lo he simulado como dices y funciona perfectamente, aparte de haber aumentado la impedancia de entrada de la etapa.

En breve pongo un par de dudas más que tengo sobre las etapas driver y previa.

Un saludo.


----------



## tecnicdeso

espectacular. Felicitaciones por este post. Es creo, la unica vez que alguien procede a desmenuzar un circuito desde principios básicos. Que cunda el ejemplo y seguid haciendo el   foro grande con este tipo de posts. Felicitaciones¡¡


----------



## downcount

Hola!! mi proposito es el diseño de amplificador de audio de alta calidad. Quizas por el nivel de conocimientos o la complejidad a mucha gente no le interese el tema, pero estoy seguro de que habrà mucha gente interesada en colaborar o aprender.
Llevo un tiempo investigando en tema y me he dado cuenta de que hay poquísima literatura y información de calidad al respecto, hay muy poca gente que entienda realemte, incluso los profesores del departamento de ingenieria electronica de mi universidad solo conocen el tema superficialmente. He leido varios libros "High-power audio amplificadorfier construction manual", "Audio power amplificadorfier design handbook", "High perfomance audio power amplificadorfiers",pero me he encotrado un poco perdido, en estos libros solo te dan unas pautas generales sobre el diseño y nada mas..."vamos que te tienes que buscar la vida". Al leer estos libros me he dado cuenta de que el diseño es anàlogo a la estructura de los amplificador operacionales (amplificador diferencial de entrada, etapa de ganancia en tension, etapa de salida, bias, fuentes de corriente, espejos de corriente...etc), mi siguiente paso sera estudiar el diseño de amplificador operacionales.
Para empezar quiero diseñar y construir un amplificador de unos 250W en clase AB, con conponentes discretos y  transistores bipolares, debido a su mayor linealidad respecto a los mosfet. He encontrado un esquema interesantisimo de un amplificadorcador de potencia de 150W al cual he modificado la etapa de salida añadiendole transistores en paralelo para aumentar la potencia de salida y disminuir el THD. adjunto el circuito para que lo podais ver. 
El circuito es totalmente simetrico (no se si tambien es una estructura diferencial), no entiendo porque lo diseñan asi, diria que es para cancelar offsets o para reducir la distorsion). Por lo que he descubierto (solo explicare la mitad) la etapa de entrada esta formada por un amplificador diferencial con una fuerte de corriente para polarizarlo de esta manera lo hace mas inmune a las variaciones de la tension de alimentacion y con un espejo de corriente que actua como carga activa (augmenta la impedancia de salida), me parece que se hace para linealizar esta etapa, luego esta la etapa de ganancia de de tension que esta formada por un amplificador cascodo con proteccion contra sobrecorrientes y finalmente la etapa de salida en seguidor de emisor con transistores en paralelo. La ganancia la fijan R12 y R15. C8,C9 y R16 es una compentacion en frecuencia de doble polo ( es una realimentacion local) y finalmente  C6 junto con R12 y R15 es la realimentacion global que añade otro polo para compensar en frecuencia. La compensacion en frecuencia se diseña para proporcinoar estabilidad, segun he leido ha de tener un margen de fase de unos 45 grados . La realimentacion se introduce al amplificador diferencial de entrada. El objetivo de la realimentacion es disminuir el THD.
En el esquema que he colgado falta el multiplicador de Vbe, q esta formado por un TRT y una R y un potenciomentro que fija la Vbias. 
He simulado el circuito con pspice y me he encontrado con problemas, el amplificador funciona perfectamente cuando substituyo el multiplicador de Vbe por una fuente ideal Vbias, de lo contrario el transistor del multimplicador nunca me conduce y me aparece distorsion de cruce.
Tambien tengo problemas con el transistor de la etapa cascodo de la etapa de ganancia en tension, hago una simulacion de la disipacion en potencia y me aparece un pico de corta duracion de unos 8 watios, que no me parece normal, si estubiera montado fisicamente el transistor se quemaria. He empezado a analizar el circuito en papel pero tengo muchas dudas, algunas de anàlisis de circuitos y sobre todo en el tema de la estabilidad y la compensacion en frequencia, no se como analizarlo.
Tengo claro que es un tema bastante complicado y estoy buscando alguien que entienda del tema que me pueda ayudar o que este igual de interesado que yo en investigar, entre todos podemos aportar cosas y aprender juntos.
¡¡¡ SOBRETODO QUE NADIE MONTE EL CIRCUITO, NO FUNCIONA CORRECTAMENTE!!!


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola, yo también estoy interesado en el diseño de amplificador pero hay una diferencia: tengo 18 años y sólo hice un colegio técnico en electrónica. Actualmente no tengo tiempo de investigar ni probar mucho porque estoy estudiando (Ing Industrial) pero he visto varios diagramas de amplificador, he entendido el principio de funcionamiento estructural y he diseñado y probado algunos y funcionaron (aclaro que por probar, lo que tuve a mi alcance fue sólo conectarlo y probar que amplificara y no distorcinara, todo a oído).
Lógicamente, no tengo manera de calcular los polos y el defasaje, pero sí me entretengo con las polarizaciones y corrientes de los transistores (sólo bipolares).
Tampoco estoy muy seguro de entender el prinpio de los amplificador diferenciales de entrada, alguna idea tengo, pero en mis diseños sólo he usado modelos copiados o amplificador operacionales.
Me gustaría aprender un poco más de este tema.
Acá puse un amplificador que diseñé completamente exajerado e innecesario, si querés buscalo, el título es "Funciona amp 900W?"


----------



## downcount

hola francisco!! me alegro que tengas ganas de aprender como yo, el mundo del audio es fascinante. Me ha gustado tu diseño, los transistores de salida mje15003/4 son muy buenos, en tu circuito el amplificador operacional esta configurado como amplificador diferencial, por tanto hace lo mismo que el amplificador diferencial a transistores, resta la salida con la entrada para reducir la distorsion harmonica. Una pregunta, el condensador de 100uf de la pata inversora pone un polo en alta frecuencia para obtener estabilidad, pero, como lo has calculado?, piensa que si el valor no es correcto el amplificador puede ser inestable, puede oscilar y quemarse los trt´s de salida. Permiteme que te indique unas pequeñas mejoras. El TLO82 es un buen operacional de proposito general, pero podrias substituirlo por un OPA 134 que es un operacional específico para audio y posee mejores caracteristicas y no tiene un precio excesivo, eso si quizas es un poco complicado de encontrar. Y una ultima cosa...900w es una burrada, yo reduciria la tension de alimentacion a +/- 50v, esto te daria aproximadamente algo menos de 300 Watios reales...que son muchos. Existe un fenomeno en los transistores en el cual la Beta del transistor es funcion de la Ic intensidad del colector. Nos interesa que esta sea una consntante, o sea quesea una funcion lo mas lineal posible , que al aumentar la Ic la Beta se mantenga constante, pero si miras el datasheet del transistor mje15003/4 veras que a partir de aproximadamente 2 amperios la hfe (beta) cae en picado, con instensidades menores de 2A se podria considerar casi como lineal, por eso no es conveniente hacer trabajar los transistores con corrientes mayores ( aunq en el datasheet diga que aguantan 20A). Lei en un libro que al duplicar los transistores de salida (significa que ahora circulara la mitad de corriente en cada TRT, se reduce a la mitad el THD.
Un saludo


----------



## Apollo

Hola a todos:

No están solos en el mundo de los amplificador, sólo hay que buscar mensajes que correspondan al tema específico.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/

Saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola, te agradezco mucho los consejos y como dije antes, es completamente exajerado, ¿quién le confía 900W a un solo canal?
Con respecto al capacitor, calculé su valor para que a cierta frecuencia (originalmente 20Hz), redujera la ganancia al 70%, para establecer la frecuencia de corte inferior, sin polos ni nada, sólo calculé la reactancia capacitiva Xc sumándola a la resistencia que tiene en serie. Pero el resultado era un capacitor medio chico, así que lo puse de 100uF y calculé cuál sería el corte y si mal no recuerdo, eran como 8 o 9 Hz.
Te agradezco otra vez y me voy a diseñar un amplificador nuevo, pero con los piés un poco más en la tierra, algo como 250-300 W.
Otra cosa, la ganancia la había calculado para que entregara la máxima potencia con una entrada de 1Vpp, pero hace poco investigué y descubrí que el nivel LINE estándard a 0dB es de 2.19Vpp. Habría que corregir ese detalle también


----------



## downcount

Hola Francisco!!! me encanta tu iniciativa, pero me parece que los cálculos que has hecho del condensador no son correctos, no hay que tratar este condensador como un filtro aunque en realidad lo es, mas adelante intentare explicar lo que conozco sobre el tema de realimentación y estabilidad, este es el proposito del condensador (proporcionar estabilidad), no el de realizar un filtro pasa-altos.
Respecto al los niveles de entrada estoy algo confuso, segun tengo entendido por ejemplo la salida de un reproductor de cd-entrada de un preamplificador estaria entre los 200-300mV, la salida de un preamplificador-entrada de una etapa de potencia, alrededor de 1.5-2 voltios.

Bueno, mi proposito es el de aprender a diseñar amplificador de audio de alta calidad domesticos en clase B con transistores bipolares, no el de proporcionar esquemas de circuitos, que gracia tiene montar un amplificador y no entender como funciona?, si soy sincero nunca he diseñado uno, pero he aprendido bastante del tema, quizas aun no tanto como para diseñar ninguino. Se me ocurren una serie pasos a seguir para el aprendizaje, yo propongo algunos, intentare ir explicando lo que he aprendido sobre el diseño, no pretendo dar un curso, ni mucho menos, si no que colaboremos todos.
Se que mucha gente esta interesada en el tema pero quizas no tenga los conocimientos suficientes como para entender algunas cosas, ruego que todos nos expresemos de la manera mas entendible para despertar el interes de los principiantes o novatos en electronica, pero logicamente algunas cosas basicas hay que pasarlas por alto.

1- Introduccion: Clases de amplificador, respuesta en frecuencia, ruido, disporsion, Bipolares vs Mosfets y valvulas. Estructura basica de un amplificador.
2- Etapa de entrada. Configuraciones y anàlisis.
3- Etapa de ganancia en tension. Configuraciones y anàlisis.
4- Etapa de salida. Configuraciones y anàlisis.
5- Realimentacion, estabilidad, slew-rate.
6- Fuentes de alimentacion
7- Protecion del amplificador y de los altavoces.
8- Compensacion termica de Vbias (tension de polarizacion) y ajuste.
9- Aspectos mecanicos, cableados y calculo de los disipadores.
10-Aspectos basicos para diseñar circuitos impresos.
11- Seleccion de componentes electronicos para audio: reistencias de pelicula metalica, condensado de polyester, electroliticos, transistores bipolares y sus caracteristicas destacables en audio.
12- Analisis matematico y simulacion del esquema del amplificador al principio de este tema.
     Este ultimo tema lo podemos ir realizando a medida que avanzamos.

Os mando una serie de links muy interesantes sobre proyectos de amplificador. Pido disculpas algunas páginas estan en ingles.

- PCP FILES
   página en español, diseño y proyectos de amplificador, página muy buena.

- http://www.littlefishbicycles.com/poweramp/
   página en ingles. Proyecto amplificador 100W.

- Audio Amplifier Design
   Pagina en ingles, diseño de amplificador

- TalkTalk Webspace is closing soon!!
   página en ingles diseño de amplificador, pagina muy buena.

Sobretodo os recomiendo que mireis la pagina en español, habla del diseño de amplificador como de su estructura, de las etapas diferenciales, fuentes de corriente, cargas activas,etapas de salida (se salta la etapa intermedia de ganancia de tension), realimentacion, estabilidad, slew-rate, fuentes de alimentacion....etc.


----------



## thevenin

Esto marcha, añado un par de enlaces más:

http://www.acta.es/MFsviewer.asp?theurl=823
PDF 19 páginas muy didáctico, paso a paso del cálculo de un clase AB de 30 W. Completo, previo en emisor común, driver, y salida.

http://www.victoryvictor.net/transistor4.htm.
Parecido al anterior, se explica un amplificador clase AB también aunque de baja potencia.

http://www.eee.bham.ac.uk/collinst/ee3b1/slides/ 
Diapositivas en inglés, es básico pero vienen cosas interesantes, (por ejemplo el cálculo de la RE de la etapa clase AB, su porqué, etc). En concreto esto viene el 6.
Recomendado.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Downcount, los links (por lo menos el español) es muy bueno, leí la parte de diferenciales y se me aclararon un monton de cosas y me surgieron nuevas ideas, espero que despues de ver la parte de salida y los otros links pueda armarme algo interesante.
Muchas gracias por toda la información


----------



## downcount

de nada Francisco,os mando otro link, siento que sea en ingles, pero es que la  buena información cuesta encontrarla en español , dimelo a mi que he tenido que leerme libros en ingles, la verdad mi nivel de ingles no es muy bueno, he entendido la mitad jejejej

http://sound.westhost.com/amp_design.htm

Voy a hacer unas reflexiones sobre la " respuesta en frecuencia", para aquellos que no sepan lo que significa pueden consultarlo en http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Respuesta_en_frecuencia. La respuesta del odio humano raramente abarca frecuencias mayores de 20Kz, en audio existe un estandartd donde el ancho de banda de los equipos de audo esta comprendido como mínimo entre los 20Hz y los 20KHz (esto se considera baja frecuencia).
Los formatos digitales de ultima generacion de alta calidad como el DVD-Audio y el SACD (Super Audio compact Disc) extienden este ancho de banda hasta los 100KHz, uno se preguntarà, porque es necesario reproducir frecuencias tan elevadas ( estan en el rango de ultrasonidos) si el odido humano no es capaz de escucharlas?.
La respuesta esta en que recientes estudios psicoacusticos demuestran de que estas frecuencias no son audibles pero si son preceptibles y afectan en la calidad sonora. En la actualidad pocos altavoces de agudos (tweters estan preparados para reproducirlas).
voy a copiar un texto interesante que demuestra lo anterior, extraido de un articulo que habla del DVD-Audio.
"La utilización de las frecuencias de muestreo mas elevadas, como 96 y 192KHz, puede parecer innecesaria, ya que hay muy pocos casos excepcionales de personas capaces de escuchar frecuencias de 24 y 26KHz, ya de por si muy alejadas de los 48 y 96KHz de frecuencia de corte de este sistema. En la mayoria de las ocasiones, la respuesta audible no se extiende mas alla de los 20KHz en la escucha de tonos puros en estado estacionario, por lo que parece ser que esta extension de la banda de frecuencia no es muy utilizada. Sin embargo, tambien se puede argumentar que las frecuencias de muestreo elevadas mejoran la respuesta biaural en el tiempo,conduciendo a una mejora de la generacion espacial de imagenes sonoras (en otras palabras esto significa que mejora la localizacion de los instrumentos, percibes donde estan colocados los musicos y a la distancia donde estan, sientes que la musica no sale de los altavoces si no del espacio, no se si me expresado bien, lo digo por experiencia propia, he escuchado equipos domesticos, no profesionales de mas de 100.000 euros, mucha gente no sabe ni que existen).

A modo de conclusion pienso que seria interesante a la hora de diseñar amplificador augmentar el ancho de banda hasta valores cercanos a los 100KHz.

Conceptos como " respuesta en frecuencia, ancho de banda, frecuencia de corte" son importantes en el mundo del audio, aquellos que no los conozcan pueden encontrar su significado por ejemplo en http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portada.

Existen mas conceptos basicos que no voy a explicar, pido discultas pero es que si no me tiraria años, algunos de estos son por ejemplo: analisis de circuitos a nivel basico, kirchhoff, lei de ohm, impedancia de entrada, salida, potencia, decibelio dB, fase, amplitud, transistores bipolares, señal senoidal, bobinas , condensadores, resistencias, concepto de amplificación, simulacion con Pspice (existen manuales en castellano en internet)..etc...


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola, estoy diseñando un amplificador de 50W en 8 ohms, acá les adjunto el archivo para multisim 8. Los transistores de salida deberian ser tip 35 pero el programa no los tiene. Después cuando esté bien listo, lo posteo. Como el archivo pesa más de 150Kb que es lo máximo permitido, lo parti en dos rar. Lo simulo y anda todo perfecto, muy baja THD (0.002% a 0.08%).
A máxima potencia sin distorcionar da 50W en 8 ohms y 100W en 4 ohms.
Todo esto con una alimentación de +-35VDC. El problema viene cuando le quiero subir la alimentación, por ejemplo, a +-65VDC. En estas condiciones aparece una oscilación de alta frecuencia. Probé aumentando el valor de los condensadores de 1nF hasta 3.9nF pero la oscilación continua.
Les pido una mano por favor, si me lo pueden checkear a ver qué está mal.
El objetivo de subir la alimentación es hacerle una fuente con dos tensiones y un circuito switch para hacerlo un amplificador clase H.


----------



## morante

fantástico hilo, muchas gracias downcount.
En cuanto a lo escrito respecto a frecuencias mayores a 20kHz., lo pongo un poco en cuarentena. Dudo mucho el posicionar o no diferentes instrumentos a partir de un monitor esté relacionado con el aumento del ancho de banda. Me suena más a estrategias de márketing. Además, quizás esta expansión del ancho de banda a frecuencias para mi, innecesarias, a lo único que puede a llevar es a mayor distorsión armónica del amplificador, y esto puede hacer que este de un sonido más musical (la discusión de siempre entre válvulas y transistores).
Downcount:


> Existe un fenomeno en los transistores en el cual la Beta del transistor es funcion de la Ic intensidad del colector.




Efectivamente esto se debe tener muy en cuenta. Este fenómeno esta relacionado con la cantidad de portadores minoritarios que hay en la base. Supongamos que tenemos un PNP, luego la base es de tipo N (dopado por tanto con electrones, estos son pues los portadores mayoritarios). Si el transistor está en conducción, el emisor inyecta huecos a la base, y sólo unos pocos de estos huecos se recombinan con electrones libres en la base(corrienteIb) , pasando la mayoría hacia el colector (Ic). Así, la ganancia Beta=Ic/Ib es grande.
Cuando la corriente se hace demasiado grande, el hecho es que el emisor está inyectando tal cantidad de huecos en la base que  empieza a comportarse más bien como una capa tipo p, luego extrae muchos mas huecos (Ib aumenta) mientras Ic se mantiene constante, lo cual lleva por tanto a una reducción de la ganancia de corriente beta.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

downcount dijo:
			
		

> TE EL CIRCUITO, NO FUNCIONA CORRECTAMENTE!!!



Hola Downcount, estaba mirando el amplificador que pusiste y la estructura parece buena, un error es que el MJE15033 excitador de la parte negativa de salida, está al revés   , tal vez por eso no ande.
saludos!


----------



## downcount

Hola Francisco!!! es verdad tienes razón..el transistor que actúa como pre-driver parece q esta al reves....que fallo...cuando pueda lo volvere a simular a ver si funciona, merci. Respecto a tus diseños...el amplificador de 50w, a parte de que tiene un pequeño error de dibujo (base de q16 no está conectada), no acabo de entender el circuito, Q1,Q2,Q27 y Q28 para que sirven??, la configuración de los transistores de salida... no se que tipo es, parece una CFP. Un par de cosas que he notado, los transistores 15033/32 son transistores drivers no transistores de salida, si miras el datasheet son de encapsulado TO220, no aguantan mucha potencia y por ultimo los dos diodos que has puesto para polarizar ligeramente los transistores de salida, es una solucion correcta, pero es mucho mejor que lo substituyas por un transistor en configuración multiplicador de Vbe, con esta última configuración la distorsión de cruce sera menor debido a la temperatura. En el otro esquema HI-fi 50w Q9 hace de multiplicador de Vbe. C1 y C2 no creo que tengan nada que ver con la estabilidad, creo q no tiene ningun tipo de compensación en frecuencia, por eso de oscila. La resistencia R11 es la realimentación negativa, por tanto creo q tendria q ir conectado a la pata inversora del operacional y la compensación en frecuencia tendria q estar situada ahi.

El esquema que envio se trata de un esquema de un amplificador basico, para empezar a entender como funciona y luego pasar a diseños mas complicados. Intentare explicar como funciona. Se trata de un esquema de tres etapas, etapa de entrada, etapa de ganancia en tension y etapa de salida, la mayoria de amplificador son de  tres etapas.
- La etapa de entrada o de transconductancia convierte tension en corriente. C1 y C2 desacoplan en continua , para no dejar pasar DC al amplificador, se tendrian que substituir por un solo condensador de polipropileno de unos 10uF. C4 y C5 (100uF) filtran la alimentacion para que no se cuelen componentes de alta frecuencia...ruidos, interferencias. R1 fija la impedancia de entrada, un valor de 10 o 20 Kohms es lo normal.
C3 se utiliza para llevar a masa señales de RF, señales de muy alta frecuencia q no nos interesan. Un dato muy importante de montaje, donde pone signal common, és el negativo de la señal de entrada, esta masa no se debe conectar directamente a la masa del amplificador, pq la masa del amplificador lleva señales de alta potencia y la de la entrada, pequeña señal introduciéndose de esta manera mucho ruido. Las masas hay q conectarlas en un unico punto, ya lo comentare en otro momento . Bueno ahora empiezo con lo realmente interesante....Q1 y Q2 es un amplificador diferencial, Q3 y Q4 forman una fuente de corriente constante (constante!!!...que no varíe debido a las variaciones de la alimentacion, esto hace q el amplificador tenga un elevado PSRR, power supp ly rejection ratio), esta fuente de corriente fija la polarización del amplificador diferencial.
R2 y R3 son las resistencias de emisor o de degeneración, la función que tienen es linearizar el amplificador diferencial reduciendo de esta manera el THD (distorsión armonica total). Q6 y Q6 junto con sus resistencias de degeneración R6 y R7 forman un espejo de corriente. El espejo de corriente tiene dos misiones: hace que circule la misma corriente por cada rama del amplificador diferencial lo cual reduce la distorsión y actúa como carga activa para los colectores del amp. dif. lo cual hace doblar la capacidad en corriente de salida de la et. dif.
En la base de Q2 se introduce la realimentacion negativa global. R10 dividido R8 (R10/R8) fijan la ganancia en alterna. La realimentacion en continua es del 100% puesto que C6 bloquea la continua, esto se hace para conseguir un offset (DC) mínima a la salida del amplificador.

- La salida del amplificador diferencial  (colector de Q1) se introduce a la etapa de ganancia en tension , base de Q8 (VAS, voltage amplificadorfier stage), es un amplificador de transimpedancia, convierte la corriente de salida del amp. dif. en tension. Q10, Q11 y R9 forman una fuente de corriente constante que polarizan el VAS (Q8), todo el amplificador esta acoplado en continua... y para polarizar los transistores hay q hacerlo mediante fuentes de corriente, estamos acostumbrados a polarizar los transistores con resistencias, pero esto no nos sirve , puesto que es para amplificador acoplados en alterna. Pq lo hacemos asi?? en un amplificador acoplado en alterna (=desacoplado en continua) necesitamos un condensador a la entrada y a la salida del amplificador para bloquear la DC, para q la polarizacion de un TRT no afecte a otro.
Acoplando en continua polarizando los TRT con funtes y espejos de corriente nos ahorramos de introducir condensadores entre cada red de resistencias de polarizacion del transistor, por estos condensadores circularia nuestra señal de audio, esto no nos interesa, hemos de evitar lo maximo posible q circule señar por un condensador para evitar distorsion.
Q9, P1, Rb y C8 forman un multiplicador de Vbe, su función es proporcionar una pequeña tension de polarización (aproximadamente de 2,8 V en amplificador EF seguidor de emisor como este) para poner los transistores de salida en clase B ( los transistores de salida se polarizan casi en el punto de empezar a conducir). El potenciómetro P1 permite ajusta esta tension de polarización (Vbias). Los transistores de salida se polarizan para q no ocurra distorsión de cruce ( cuando un transistor conduce el otro no lo hace y lo contrario han de hacerlo sin discontinuidad por el paso por cero).
La tension Vbe de los transistores de salida varia con la temperatura ,los transistores de salida se calentaran mucho, por tanto variara la tension de polarización necesaria, por eso el transistor Q9 se monta en el mismo disipador que los transistores de salida, de esta manera Q9 sufrirá las mismos variaciones de temperatura que los trt´s de salida y proporcionara una  Vbias que dependerá la temperatura disminuyendo la distorsión de cruce y por tanto el THD.
Buff cuantas cosas he contado....espero haberme explicado bien...cualquier duda me la deciis..otro dia continuo


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola, 4 transistores del 1º amp los puse para sacar el offset porque tenia problemas pero es un diseño muy inestable.
El segundo me funcionó muy bien y C1 y C2 hacen a la estabilidad, si se los saco se larga a oscilar.
Otra cosa es que la realimentación va a la entrada no inversora porque después se invierte la salida del operacional por el resto del circuito.
Uso esa configuración de salida para aprobechar más la alimentación.


----------



## thevenin

downcount dijo:
			
		

> .
> Buff cuantas cosas he contado....espero haberme explicado bien...cualquier duda me la deciis..otro dia continuo



Geníal tío. 

La verdad que he aprendido unas cuantas cosas que no tenía ni idea.
No sabía que no era bueno hacer pasar la señal por condensadores, aunque sabía que eran mejor las etapas acopladas en contínua, pero no porqué.

¿Respecto a C7 sabrías para que es? Yo sé que es para algo de compensación en frecuencia,
pero ni sé como se calcula, ni sé exactamente que es "compensar en frecuencia".

Poca información he visto con respecto a eso, lo único que sé es que debe ser un condensador de decenas de picofaradios. He simulado un amplificador parecido a este con y sin el condensador y no veo diferencia alguna.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Bueno, ya sabemos que son todas las partes pero vamos a analizar un poco el funcionamiento:
Supongamos que tenemos una entrada de 0V y una salida de 0V, en ese caso la corriente que pasa por cada rama del amplificador diferencial preferentemente es igual. Cuando pasa esta corriente (yo la llamo corriente de equilibrio), la tensión en que llega al generador de corriente formado por Q8 y R11 hace que éste "succione" una corriente que es igual a la que entrega el generador de corriente constante formado por Q10, Q11 y R12. De esta manera, la corriente que envía el generador desde el positivo se va toda al negativo por el generador controlado, osea que no sobra nada de corriente y no se va nada para la etapa de salida.
Ahora, si subimos la tensión de entrada, por ejemplo 10mV cuando la tensión de salida era 0V pasa lo siguiente: 
el amp diferencial hace que pase menos corriente por la rama de Q1 y más corriente por Q2, esto implica que baja la tensión en la base de Q8, esto hace que el generador succione menos corriente. Entonces, el generador de corriente constante del positivo sigue mandando la misma corriente, pero el generado negativo es capaz de aceptar menos corriente, osea que sobra corriente. Esta corriete que sobra es una "corriente positiva" que sólo puede ir a Q14 y después a Q16. Osea que la salida va a entregar más corriente positiva. El aumento de corriente que entrega sobre una carga se traduce en un aumento de tensión sobre la carga, osea sobre la salida.
Vimos mas o menos a las apuradas cómo reacciona ante una variación de tensión positiva en la entrada. Con una variación negativa pasa lo mismo pero al revés.

Protección contra sobrecarga:
La corriente que sale del amplificador hacia la carga, pasa antes por R22 ó R23. Sabemos que V = I x R, entonces si aumenta la corriente que pasa, aumenta la tensión que cae en la resistencia. Supongamos un aumento de tensión en R22 de manera tal que la tensión base-emisor de Q12 sea mayor a 0.7V, en este momento Q12 empieza a conducir y lo que hace es derivar la corriente que iría a la etapa de salida para que no pase más de lo permitido. El problema de esta protección es que al producirse una sobrecarga, no desconecta la salida, solo limita la corriente que puede entregar: supongamos que está diseñada para que se active a los 5A y el amplificador se alimenta con 50V y hacemos un corto en la salida, el amplificador va a mandar 5A directo a masa, y el transistor de salida va a disipar toda la potencia: 50V x 5A = 250W, osea que se rompe igual, salvo que le pogamos una protección térmica.

¿Se entendió algo?, yo creo que no pero bueno, la intención está.


----------



## downcount

Hola francisco!!! no he acabado de entender muy bien lo que has explicado.....pero me parece que tienes un error de concepto..quizas soy...y lo que tu explicas es correcto. Permiteme que lo explique por si acaso, en todo caso nunca va mal repasarlo.
Hay que diferenciar el analisis en continua y el analisis en alterna. Lo que fija la fuente de corriente (Q4,Q3 y R4) y el espejo de corriente (Q5, Q6, R6 y R7) es la polarizacion en continua de los transistores (los TRT trabajan en la zona activa) (Q1 y Q2), fija lo que se llama la RCCS o algo asi (recta de carga en continua de entrada y salida) con su respectivo punto de trabajo Q, es la zona sobre la que trabajaran los transistores ( se representa sobre la curba caracteristica de salida del TRT, Ic en funcion de Vce yIb, se diseña el punto Q para que este en el sitio optimo. Para diseñarlo se amplificadorca el modelo en activa directa del TRT. La fuente de corriente constante fija una intensidad que centra el punto de trabajo, el espejo de corriente lo que hace es que por las dos ramas  circule la misma intensidad en continua, para que los dos TRT esten identicamente polarizados, a parte tambien actua como carga activa doblando la capacidad de corriente de salida del amplificador diferencial.
Si tu le aplicas a la entrada una señal alterna el analisis varia, ahora el analisis es en alterna ( se utizan los modelos en pequeña señal para analizar los trt´s). Tambien se puede representar sobre las rectas de carga, la señal de entrada producira una excursion (un desplazamiento ) sobre la recta de carga .
Q8 no es una fuente de corriente...es un TRT en emisor comun, su funcion es amplificar en tension. Su punto de trabajo lo fija Q10 y Q11 que es una fuente de corriente. Q7 y R11 es una proteccion contra sobrecargas ( si Q8 conduce mucho augmenta Ie que crea una tension en R11 hasta el punto que hace entrar en conduccion Q7, que hace disminuir la corriente sobre la base de Q8 por tanto hace que conduzca menos.
R22 y R23 no son resistencias para la proteccion de sobrecargas o cortocircuitos, son resistencias de degeneracion o algo asi, sirven para "linealizar" los transistores en colector comun.
La proteccion contra sobrecargas esta formada por Q12,Q13, D2,D3,R13,R14,R19,R20,R16,R17,R15,R18. (esta parte la explico otro dia que tengo que consultar los apuntes...jejeje)
Respecto a la pregunta de Thevenin, C7 es lo que se llama el condensador de Miller, el valor suele se entorno a los 100nF. El tema es bastante complicado...otro dia lo explicare...si puedo...la verdad yo no acabo de tenerlo claro del todo, ahora solo digo cuatro cosas por encima.
Para entenderlo hay que entender cosas como servosistemas, realimentacion , slew rate, transformadorrmada de Laplace, polos y ceros..funciones de transferencia, margenes de fase...etc... y su relacion, pero a groso modo uno se puede hacer una idea.
A la hora de la verdad, a la hora de diseñar esta parte del circuito no lo vas a hacer sobre el papel..es demasiado complicado...i por tanto hay conocimientos que no los utilizaras pero es bueno saberlo, lo haras en ordenador..como por ejemplo con pspice..es mucho mas facil y ademas tu no conoces los polos del sistema al desconocer las capacidades parasitas de los transistores.
Digamos que hay una teoria sobre la estabilidad de los sistemas (circuitos), un sistema puede ser estable, oscilante e inestable. A nosotros solo nos sirve que sea estable. Un sistema oscilante es por ejemplo cualquier oscilador (por ejemplo LC), es un circuito que da una señal de salida sin aplicarle una entrada. Un circuito inestable es un circuito que la salida crece teoricamente hasta el infinito. Por ejemplo, imaginate que tienes un oscilador pero que la señal senoidal que genera no tiene una amplitud constante si no que va creciendo.
A ti te interesa que sea estable, tu le aplicas una entrada y te la aplifica lo que tu quieras y que cuando no le apliques entrada no haya salida.
El condensador aplica lo que digamos una realimentacion negativa que depende de la frecuencia, atenua las altas frecuencias.
Un condensador introduce lo que se dice un "polo", un polo introduce una atenuacion de 20 dB/dec  en la ganancia de lazo cerrado....se dibujan las graficas de bode y se calcula lo que se llama margen de ganancia y margen de fase...me parece que se que para que sea lo suficientemente estable ( un margen de seguridad) tiene que tener un margen de fase MF de 30 grados. Por tanto diseñas el circuito para que cumpla esto. 
No creo que te haya aclarado mucho....la verdad es muy complicado...por lo menos lo he intentado...otro dia cojere los apuntes y intentare expresarlo mejor y mas detallado, si te sique interesando...jejejej, la verdad uno se asusta!!!.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Q8 no es una fuente de corriente pero es más fácil analizar el circuito como si fuera una fuente de corriente controlada por al tensión de la base de Q8, que no es un modelo muy alejado.
Tengo entendido que el espejo de corriente hace que pase la misma corriente por las dos ramas del espejo, esto no impllica que pase la misma corriente por las dos ramas del diferencial porque, justamente, puede derivarse corriente hacia Q8.
Estuve revisando y nunca dije que R22 sea una resistencia de protección, dije que se usa la caida de tensión en la R.
Están para evitar el "acople térmico", se usan cuando se ponen emisores en paralelo y se aprovechan para la protección.


----------



## downcount

Para los que se atrevan y quieran profundizar en el tema aqui dejos unos links de unos documentos de estabilidad y realimentación.

http://www.fceia.unr.edu.ar/enica3/estab.pdf

http://www.fceia.unr.edu.ar/enica3/realim.pdf

También podeis encontrar este libro por internet, me parece que es muy  bueno...lo malo es q esta en ingles  ANALISIS AND DESIGN OF ANALOG INTEGRATED CIRCUITS  (Gray).

Perdon Francisco!!!...lo que cuentas de la protección de sobrecorrientes es correcto, lo habia entendido mal. Esta solo es una protección, como dices hay que poner mas protecciones, faltaría una protección termica que desconectase la salida mediante un relé, entonces al no haber carga conectada el amplificador ya no disiparía potencia y no se quemaría.
Tambien faltarian por ejemplo un detector de continua a la salida ( para no dañar los altavoces) y ya rizando el rizo un retardo de encendido que conectase los altavoces unos segundos despues de haber encendido en amplificador y hasta un "soft start" ( un circuito que hace que la carga inicial de los condensadores de la fuente de alimentacion no sea tan brusca).

He encontrado una pagina en la que se pueden descargar esquematicos de amplificador muy buenos..esta es la direccion:

http://www.audio-circuit.dk/Schematics.html

No se si alguien conoce  Mark Levinson...mirar la web....http://www.marklevinson.com/....es de las marcas mas buenas y caras de high-end. He encontrado unos esquemas del amplificador 27.5..que es ya un poco antiguo del 1992 ...pero sigue siendo muy bueno. Lo que no consigo entender el esquema...el circuito es muy raro...a ver si alguien me puede ayudar a entender como funciona... Ésta es la etapa de entrada (buffer) y la etapa de ganancia en tensión. Aqui sale el regulador de tension y la etapa de salida. Las imagenes no se ven muy bien porque las he tenido que comprimir mucho para poder enviarlas 

En la web de los esquemas esta el esquema de la etapa de potencia Rotel RB-1090 http://www.stereophile.com/solidpoweramps/100rotel/.....vale 2000$!!!!!

Hay varios aspectos en los que estoy investigando y agradeceria si me pudierais ayudar...uno son los transistores ThermalTrack de ON Semiconductor...que incorporan un diodo para compensar las derivas de los transistores de salida devidos a la temperatura...quiero modificar un amplificador normal con multiplicador de Vbe y substituirlo por este sistema...pero no entiendo exactamente como se hace.

Otro tema interesante que he descubierto recientemente son los amplificador realimentados por corriente (CFA´s). Los amplificador que conocemos....el 99% son amplificador realimentados por tension (VFA´s). Por lo poco que he descubierto con este otro tipo de amplificador se obtienen unos niveles similares de distorsión...pero se obtienen mejoras en en el slew rate y el ancho de banda, esto hace mejorar la dinámica del amplificador (si en un VFA se obtiene mas o menos 40 V/us en un CFA se obtiene del orden de los 200 V/us y mas). Alguien se anima a aportar algo para el conocimiento del diseño de estos amplificadores ?


----------



## Carlosdaniel

Hola a todos, miren este link, yo arme la potencia, (el pre con el LM1036 ya lo tengo hace tiempo funcionando, pero les recomiendo el LM1040, que es igual al anterior pero tiene la funcion WIDE, panoramico) tiene alta fidelidad como comprobaran 0,004% DTH, un driver muy barato TDA 7250 U$S3 y 4 transistores darlington muy baratos por si se queman, una maravilla!!!!!

http://www.svetelektro.com/clanky/koncovy-zosilovac-2x80w-predzosilovac-zdroj.html


Carlos


----------



## josar_best91

Espero os sirva el siguiente procedimiento para hacer diseños de amplificador de ca con transistor. Lo aprendí en mi primer curso de electronica.


----------



## Fogonazo

tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> espectacular. Felicitaciones por este post. Es creo, la unica vez que alguien procede a desmenuzar un circuito desde principios básicos. Que cunda el ejemplo y seguid haciendo el   foro grande con este tipo de posts. Felicitaciones¡¡



Mucha razon !

Tambien mis felicitaciones ! ! ! !


Y ojala sea contagioso !


----------



## thevenin

Comienza por la etapa de salida, para terminar por el diseño de la fuente de alimentación.

Primero tienes que cálcular la Vcc necesaria, que viene dado por la siguiente fórmula en un amplificador clase AB:


P=V.I => P=Ve2/R => V=sqrt (P*R)

Aclaraciones:
Ve2 es V elevado al cuadrado
sqrt () es raíz cuadrada.

Estamos hablando de que V sería Vrms (eficaz, root main square), por lo que nuestra fuente debe ser:

V*2*sqrt(2)

A continuación tienes que escoger una configuración de salida, presta atención al segundo enlace del mensaje anterior, donde se dice como calcular la resistencia emisor en una etapa AB.

Ten en cuenta que, en estas resistencias se produce una caida de tensión de la señal de salida, por lo tanto no pueden ser demasiado grandes, ni demasiado pequeñas que no realimente el circuito (en D.C) para la estabilidad del mismo. 

Por lo tanto tienes que hacer los calculos con una Vcc mayor que el valor calculado teóricamente.


Olvídate por el momento de la impedancia de entrada, no sé si podrás conseguir una impedancia tan alta con transistores bipolares, es posible que tengas que utilizar un MOSFET en la entrada y luego calcular la impedancia con una red RC, lo mismo para la salida; posiblemente la impedancia de salida sea mucho mayor que esos 8 ohmios, por lo que necesitarás una red zóbel a la salida, para compensar el efecto inductivo de la bobina del altavoz, esta red de salida se calcula para que tenga en en total la misma que la impedancia de salida deseada.

Te falta especificar el rango de frecuencias, y componentes que puedes emplear, si es un proyecto de clase.

En resumen:

1. Lee en orden los dos enlaces del mensaje anterior.
2. Atención al cálculo de RE, en el segundo enlace, capítulo 6
3. Diseña la etapa de salida, escogiendo una de las múltplis configuraciones clase AB que existen (con fuente simétrica, fuente simple, etc).
4. Simula esta etapa hasta que se ajuste a los parámetros deseados.

Cuando tengas esta parte ya podrás atacar el driver y la etapa de entrada.

Los cálculos no son difíciles, pero sí laboriosos, y tendrás que hacerlo muchas veces, ayudate de plantillas, o hazte una hoja de cálculo excel.

Te vendría bien cualquiera de los siguientes libros:

Principios de Electrónica (Más conocido por "El Malvino").
Electrónica (de Allaln R. Hambley)
Teoría de circuitos y dispositivos electrónicos (Autor: Boylestad)

Por si lo de arriba no entra mucho en detalles, y te queda curiosidad.

Cualquier duda exponla por aquí.


----------



## dcmdcm

Estas son notas son de un curso que lleve en la escuela, trata lo básico sobre amplificador de potencia, e incluye un ejemplo de diseño. 

Espero que alguien le resulte tan util como a mi


----------



## elmario

Juan Carlos López dijo:
			
		

> gracias, gracias. las unicas formas que conozco de ajustar el voltaje de bias es con un osciloscopio o con un analizador de THD (el cual es todavia más dificil de conseguir si no tienes osciloscopio). No conozco otras formas. Con el puro oido es muy dificil ya que a veces nisiquiera se escucha la distorsión.



Hola Juan Carlos, yo si tengo un osciloscopio (je, je) y quisiera saber si me puedes explicar el metodo para ajustar el bias con el mismo. Gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO

Muchas veces no importa si es util o no, lo importante es el aporte que uno hace.

Eso siempre se agradece y se destaca.


----------



## downcount

Holaa a todos! para aquellos a les que les pique el gusanillo y no se conformen en solo montar amplificador diseñados por otras personas y quieran entender su funcionamiento y incluso diseñarlos, propongo que cada uno de nosotros aporte sus conocimientos en este canal. Por ejemplo...podriamos empezar por este orden:

1- amplificador diferenciales 
2- fuentes y espejos de corriente
3- etapas de ganancia de tensión
4- etapas de salida 
5- multipicador de Vbe
6- realimentacion y estabilidad
7- fuentes de alimentacion


----------



## MarianoCarlos

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Juan Carlos encarar un CI  es la mejor elección si no querés renegar. Hay muchísimos circuitos y para todos los gustos pero  yo te puedor recomendar la línea de National LM 3875, 3876, 3886  60 W RMS  - muy baja distorsíon armónica (000.1%) - muy pocos componentes.
En mi país el 3876 esta unos $60 aprox, pero los podés pedir directamente a National (Samples) pagando solamente el envío.
Actualmente tengo funcionando en un salón de fiestas 4  de estas y en lo que a calidad y potencia de sonido se refiere, no tienen nada que envidiarle los aplificadores comerciales, que en muchos casos se desempeñan muy por debajo del rendimiento que ostentan.
Cualquier consulta estoy a disposición del foro.
Saludos.


----------



## rafael ardila

yo quiero comentar que llevo cerca de 2 años y medio metido de cabeza en los amplificador de audio de potencia, mas me gustan los transistorizados, que los puedes modificar facilmente, son todabia mas faciles de reparar que los de integrados y puedes aumentar su potencia cuando lo necesites, pero....  lo que mas me ha costado es producir una polarizacion estable en mis amplificador clase ab en los cuicuitos de modelo cuasicomplementario, mmm
mi pregunta es: 

que necesito tener en cuenta especificamente en la polarizacion de los excitadores para obtener la señal necesaria para introducir a los de potencia?

seria perfecto responder esta pregunta porque muchos se la hacen a la hora de diseñar sus amplificador de este tipo

tengo muchos circuitos de amplificador inclusive de la pioneer, sony, y otras marcas reconocidas pero yo quiero tener mi diseño propio de amplificadorfciador para llenar mi orgullo de electronico.

se les agradece discutir todos los que puedan aportar para este foro

gracias a todo el que quiera aportar al conocimiento de este maravilloso mundo!


----------



## Juan Jose

rafael ardila dijo:
			
		

> hola, la presente es para decirles que he estado investigando, hacerca de las polarizaciones de transistores en clase ab para estos amplificadores y voy por buen camino ademas, estoy por diseñar una circuito que respete las normas de calidad, se que no sera facil pero se que lo lograre!



Muy bueno tu proyecto. A que te refieres con que respete las normas de calidad?
Calidad de audio?, de fabricación, de materiales, etc...

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## rafael ardila

gracias por responder juan jose y me refiero exactamente a la calidad e audio y la THD o distorsion armonica total, pss si bien los amplificadores que ha construido no son de la calidad e audio que quisiera ese es mi objetivo llegar a un diseño propio que yo si pueda controlar esa calidad y tambien por ende tambien se incluye la calidad del pcb para acoplar los ruidos, los cables usados, y otras cosas que entran a la hora de hacerlo, necesitare de ustedes para lograr esto y se que a ustedes tambien les agradara, comento que empeze a polarizarlos transistores en clase ab como experimentacion y siguiendo los pasos del libro que dcmdcm aporto y me ha gustado mucho, les incluire fotos cuando consiga pronto mi cam para enviarlos y postearlos ayudenme que tambien les ayudare es la ley del foro jejeje animense y comenten!


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola Rafael. Muy bueno tu proyecto. Me acoplo seguro y quedo a la espera de tus esquemas. Por mi parte estoy desarrollando un prototipo de PA que consiste en una triamplificador de 70 + 70 wrms y unos de 270 wrms acoplado a un par de satelites de 12 pulgadas y un subwoofer de 15 doble.  En principio empeze con unas etapas que tenia ya muy bien conocidas por haberlas armado muchas veces y porque ademas tengo los pcbs y etc.... y la verdad que andan bien. Cuando tenga algo terminado lo posteo aca en el foro.
Algunos conceptos que estoy empleando:
1 - Un solo PCB para todo, amplificador, filtro, entrada, salidas, protecciones y fuente.
2 - Transformador de la mejor calidad posible. (me esta costando conseguir aca en Arg., algo a mi gusto).
3 - Entrada balanceada y eliminación de la mayoria de los cables. 
4 - cosover activo de 24 db por octava con una relacion señal ruido de por lo menos 86 db o mas.
5 - Componentes estandares sin necesidad de circuitos integrados dedicados espesificos ya que luego por ahi no los consigo.
6 - UNICO punto de masa.

Bueno, quedo  a la espera y seguimos conectados.

Juan Jose


----------



## dcmdcm

rafael ardila dijo:
			
		

> gracias por responder juan jose y me refiero exactamente a la calidad e audio y la THD o distorsion armonica total, pss si bien los amplificadores que ha construido no son de la calidad e audio que quisiera ese es mi objetivo llegar a un diseño propio que yo si pueda controlar esa calidad y tambien por ende tambien se incluye la calidad del pcb para acoplar los ruidos, los cables usados, y otras cosas que entran a la hora de hacerlo, necesitare de ustedes para lograr esto y se que a ustedes tambien les agradara, comento que empeze a polarizarlos transistores en clase ab como experimentacion y siguiendo los pasos del libro que dcmdcm aporto y me ha gustado mucho, les incluire fotos cuando consiga pronto mi cam para enviarlos y postearlos ayudenme que tambien les ayudare es la ley del foro jejeje animense y comenten!




Lo mejor del diseno discreto es que puedes obtener un muy alta calidad, dependiendo de la dedicacion que pongas en tu proyecto y los componentes que utilices. Es mas facil de reparar amplificadores discretos, ademas si lo disenaste, de antemano sabes totalmente el funcionamiento.

Ademas es una gran satisfaccion escuchar un amplificador de diseno propio y saber que el sonido (bueno o no tanto) es por que tu asi lo quisiste


----------



## DJ DRACO

Si, esa es la parte buena y satisfactoria. pero, en mi caso, no hay nada como la eficiencia en rendimiento, la calidad de sonido, la bajisima distorcion y la muy facil aplicacion de circuitos integrados, de media y alta potencia. ademas de eso, los tamaños reducidos de chasis, la presentacion entre otros.

obviamente diseñar completamente un amplificador a transistores requiere de una dedicacion importante, mucho conocimiento, disposicion de cierta cantidad de dinero, confianza en uno mismo, y por ultimo, estabilizarlo y largarlo andando.

de todas formas q t ande t pone feliz siempre! ! ! ! ! ! ! 

saludos amigos


----------



## rafael ardila

bn estoy casi que brinco de una pata señores! ya termine el diseño de un amplificador para una potencia de 90 - 100watts sobre una carga de 8ohms este diseño lo realizo para un amigo que lo quiere en una guitarra electrica, asi que estoy esmerado en lograr que este diseño funcione y que luego me traera dineriilloque necesito para seguir mis experimentaciones, les agradezco toda su colaboraciones y opiniones, cuando termine el armado y prueba les posteare todo lo necesario, estoy encantado ya lo simule en livewire y luego lo simulare con multisim 10 para comprobar de nuevo, como dije les notificare los resultados de la prueba...


----------



## dcmdcm

Seguiste la metodogia planteada en el libro, verdad?, estas usando cargas activas para polarizar las etapas?, que tipo de etapa de salida tienes?, Ya tienes el preamplificador?

Las simualciones jalan bien?, Como que no me gusta mucho el multisim y el livewire, siento que no son muy exactos, te recomendaria usar el LTSPICE/SwitcherCAD III, es rapido y gratuito. El unico pero es que solo viene con componentes de Linear Tecnologies, pero puedes agregar mas ya sea hechos por ti o no


----------



## bachi

Hola aquí les dejo una pagina que contiene varios esquemas de amplificadores. echenle un ojo y espero la disfruten.   
http://www.audio-circuit.dk/index.p...d=43:schematics-and-service-manuals&Itemid=61
Click here to go directly to the Schematic site

Saludos


----------



## valvstate

hola: yo sugiero que se cambie el orden. y agregaria una que es de suma importancia, la polarización del bjt.

1- polarización de bjt (EC-BC-CC)
2- bjt en señal (modelo de parametros hibridos - impedancia de entrada y de salida - ganancia de tensión - estabilidad)
3- respuesta en frecuencia (capacitores de acople y frecuencia de corte superior)
. . .

y despues lo que indico downcount.

hay algo que me preocupa y es que uno puede analizar cada una de las etapas de forma individual pero cuando empieza a unirlas aparecen cambios que hay que considerar. mas aun cuando se hacen realimentaciones.

agregaria entonces #realimentación

y si alguien esta interesado seria bueno ver # oscialdor (condición y criterio de barckhausen - puente wien - desplazamiento de fase)


----------



## jorsang2

HOla!
Downcount podrías explicar como hiciste anteriormente como funciona la parte de R21, R24, L1 y R25 y más o menos esa zona. Te lo agradeceria mucho.
Gracias.


----------



## downcount

Hola disculpad, hacia tiempo que no me conectaba....bufff el trabajo y los estudios no me dejan mucho tiempo. La red R24, R25, L1 y C10 és la llamada red de Zobel (el amplificador no lo he diseñado yo). Toda la información que voy a explicar a continuación la he sacado de los libros "Audio Power Amplifier Design Handbook" de Douglas Self, Ed Newnes High y Power Audio Amplifier Construction Manual de Randy Slone,Ed McGraw-Hill,se los recomiendo a todo el mundo a quien le interese el diseño..son muy buenos. Haré un resumen y lo traduciré al español lo mejor que pueda 



> La función de la red de Zobel (tambié llamada cèlula de Boucherot) es la de producir estabilidad, ya que la reactancia inductiva y capacitiva (depende de la frecuencia) de la bobina del altavoz puede provocar inestabilidad a altas frecuencias (oscilaciones).
> El tema del diseño és bastante complejo..en el libro el autor lo demuestra mediantes simulaciones de la respuesta transitoria (al escalon).
> Dice que hay que colocar una bobina en serie en la salida (de 1 a 7uH) para aislar el amplificador de cualquier capacidady augmentando su valor se reduce el sobreimpulso pero el pico se mueve hacia la banda de audio.
> También dice que hay que colocar  una resistencia (damping resistor) en paralelo con la L (R25) para reducir la Q del filtro LC (de la L en serie con la carga capacitiva del altavoz), reduciendo así el rizado i el sobrempulso. El valor de la resistencia tipicamente es de 10 ohmios.
> La R10 se escoje para q sea parecida a la impedancia del altavoz, normalmente la R suele de 8.2 o 10 ohmios.
> El valor de C10 suele estar entre 0.0047 a 0.15uF, pero 0.1uF suele ser el valor tipico.
> Estos valores son mas o menos típicos y para el diseño de la red de Zobel solo hay que considerar la disipacion de R24 dimensionandola segun la potencia que disipe



Como veis el tema es complejo! bufff no se si habrá servido de mucho. Para entenderlo profundamente habria que entrar a analizar la red en el dominilo de Laplace.....calcular los polos y ceros...realizar simulaciones...etc...
No hay q asustarse...nos lo dan todo hecho...solo hay q calcular la potencia que disipara R24 para que no se queme...a que es fácil...jejejeje

*ARQUITECTURA DE AMPLIFICADORES DE POTENCIA DE AUDIO*

La mayoria de amplificadores de audio de estado solido ( a transistores) tinen la estructura o topologia de tres etapas (el 99%) como la de la imagen. Casi todos los amplificador comerciales responden a esta estructura y solo varían los unos a los otros en los detalles de cada etapa. Tambien existen amplificador con tan solo dos etapas, estos ultimos no los explicare dado que no es muy popular y casi no se usa y no proporciona ninguna ventaja respecto al de 3 etapas.

*LA ARQUITECTURA DE TRES ETAPAS (TOPOLOGIA LIN)*

La primera etapa o etapa de entrada, es una etapa de transconductancia (convierte la tension de entrada en corriente de salida), Amplifica en corriente la señal de entrada y la introduce en la entrada de baja impedancia de la segunda etapa. La promera etapa casi siempre se trata de un amplificador diferencial, dada la necesidad de tener una entrada inversora para amplificadorcar la realimentacion negativa y el gran rechazo a las variacions de la fuente de alimentacion ("PSRR "power supply rejection ratio).

La segunda etapa es de transimpedancia (convierte la entrada de corriente en salida de  tensión), recibe la señal de corriente de la etapa de entrada y la convierte en una señal de alto nivel en tension. La segunda etapa , tambien llamada, etapa de ganancia en tension o pre-driver ("VAS" voltage amplificadorfier stage) proporciona toda la ganancia en tensión del amplificador. Tambien prpporciona la compensacion de ganancia, critica para la estabilidad.

La tercera etapa, llamada etapa de salida, recibe la alta tension del VAS y proporciona una ganancia en tension unidad y alta corriente de salida para el altavoz.

La mayor ventaja de esta topologia es que permite aislar las funciones suingulares de cada etapa y de desta manera controlar la funcion exacta de varios parametros del amplificador.

*CLASES DE AMPLIFICADORES DE AUDIO*

*CLASE A*

En clase A  la corriente fluye continuamente en todos los dispositivos de salida durante el periodo completo de la señal. En otras palabras, la porlarizacion se ajusta para que la señal de corriente atreves de cada dispositivo de salida conduzca los 360º de la señal. Debido a su modo de funcionamiento clase A elimina dos de las principales mecanismos de distorsion, ambos relacionados a las características de commutacion de los dispositivos de estado solido (TRT's). Pero por otro lado tiene la desventaja de la alta ineficiencia (mucha potencia se pierde al disiparse en los transistores).

*CLASE AB*

La clase AB en realidad, no es por si  una clase, si no una combinacion de la A y B. La clase AB es un clase B sobrepolarizado de manera que cada dispositivo de salida conduce durante mas de 180 grados del ciclo de la señal. La clase AB es menos lineal que las clases A y B.

*CLASE B*

La clase B de lejos es el modo de operacion mas popular, y probablemente mas del 99% de amplificador son de este tipo. Los dispositivos de salida son polarizados para conducir durante 180º del ciclo de la señal (la mitad del cliclo de la señal). El rendimiento es mayor que en la clase A (se pierde menos potencia).[/u]

*REALIMENTACION NEGATIVA EN AMPLIFICADORES DE POTENCIA*

No voy a entrar en detalle sobre la teoria de la realimentacion pq si no no acabariamos nunca (si no lo podeis consultar en algun libro de electronica, mi preferido es Circuitos microelectronicos de Sedra, Ed MCGraw-Hill o en http://html.rincondelvago.com/amplificador-retroalimentados.html). Explicare mas bien los conceptos relativos a los aplificadores de audio.
El principal uso de la realimentacion negativa (NFB negative feefback) es la reduccion de la distorsion harmonica, la reduccion de la impedancia de salida y la mejora del rechazo a las variaciones de tension de alimentacion. Tambien provoca mejoras en la respuesta en frecuencua, la estabilidad en ganancia y la reduccion de derivas en continua, aunq estas ultimas normalmente son menos importantes en amplificadorcaciones de audio.
La teoria elemental de la realimentacion dice q el factor de mejora es:
factor de mejor=AxB
donde A es la ganancia en lazo abierto, y B la atenuacion de la red de realimentacion.
En audio el factor de mejora se puede considerar simplemente como la ganancia en lazo abierto dividida entre la ganancia en lazo cerrado.
Los amplificador de potencia no pueden funcionar sin NFB por varios motivos:
- se saturaria devido a sus tensiones de offset
- cambios de fase del señal
- oscilacion a alta frecuencia
Esto es un grabe problema ya que destruiria los tweeters del altavoz y los transistores de salida.
La cura para la inestabilidad es la compensacion. Para ello se añade un condensador (condensador de Miller) para disminuir la ganancia en lazo abierto a 6dB por octava (disminuye en 6dB la ganancia cada vez que se augmenta al doble la frecuencia) . Esto significa que el factor de realimentacion varia fuertemente con la frecuencia (recordad que el factor de realimentacion es la ganancia en lazo abierto dividida entre la de lazo cerrado y si la primera disminuye con la frecuencia el factor de relimentacion tambien lo hara).
La realimentacion negativa se puede aplicar de dos maneras, localmente (en cada etapa o en cada dispositivo activo) o globalmente. La realimentacion global es mas enficiente en la reduccion de distorsion que la misma cantidad de realimentacion distribuida como realimentacion local.

ESTABILIDAD Y REALIMENTACION NEGATIVA

Existen dos metodos para reducir la disporsion de un aplificador. La primera es incrementar la linealidad (los dispositivos activos, BJT's , FET's, MOSFET's son altamente no lineales). La segunda es aplicar el maximo de realimentacion negativa posible manteniendo la estabilidad del amplificador.
La materia que trata los lazos de realimentacion y estabilidad es la Teoria de Control, analiza los sistemas mediante el analisis en el dominio transformador (Laplace)...etc...como veis...tiene tela...no voy a entrar en detalle..pero es necesario tener unos conocimientos basicos como mínimo para entenderlo todo profundamente (aun asi es complicado)....existen libros como Ingenieria de Control Moderna de Ogata, ed Pearson, Teoria de control diseño electronico, Spartacus Gomárix, Ed UPC. Este ultimo libro es el que estudie en la universidad y esta explicado un poco de forma mas sencilla (!solo mirar la parte analogica!). Es basico tener bien asentados ciertos conceptos de la teoria de control para el diseño, que a la hora de la verdad se realizara mediante simulaciones.`

La imagen de abajo representa el modelo basico para realizar la simulacion de la estabilidad de un amplificador. El esquema idealiza la situacion para simplificar la complejidad.
La etama de entrada diferencial esta representada por G.
El VAS y su polo dominantee sta modelado por el integrador Evas, el cual tiene una elevada ganancia en lazo abierto. Cdom es el condensador de Miller y define la transadmitancia, tiene un valor realistico de 100pF.
La etapa de salida esta modelada como un buffer de ganacia unidad, al cual, se le han añadido polos modelados por R1,C1 y R2 C2.
La red de realimentacion esta representada simplemente por el escalado de la salida y su realimentacion hacia la etapa de entrada.


----------



## aeri_sajem

hola a todos, quiero armar un amplificador, tengo en mente el de esta pag http://www.electronica.ro/audio/TDA2040.shtml pero tengo duda sobre los valores de los capacitores, ¿todos estan dados en microfaradios?, para la fuente de poder, que amperaje debo manejar para un buen funcionamiento 
gracias por su tiempo


----------



## mnicolau

aeri_sajem dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos, quiero armar un amplificador, tengo en mente el de esta pag http://www.electronica.ro/audio/TDA2040.shtml pero tengo duda sobre los valores de los capacitores, ¿todos estan dados en microfaradios?, para la fuente de poder, que amperaje debo manejar para un buen funcionamiento
> gracias por su tiempo



Buenas, en este post lo tenés en modo bridge...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...50-lm1875-puente-simple-pre-tl072-pcbs-14305/

Respondiendo a tu pregunta, si, están en microfaradios los capacitores. 
Y con 2[A] lo manejás tranquilo.


----------



## Mike

Hola a todos, es la primera vez que escribo pero necesito ayuda urgentemente. Estoy diseñando un amplificador de potencia en pspice y no se porque la salida del amplificador siempre es 0, da igual el tipo de señal de entrada. Les dejo el esquemático por si tuviera algún fallo que no consigo ver. Os agradecería también todos los datos que pudieran hacer falta, en cuanto al tipo de entrada y el análisis. He buscado en el foro y no encuentro exactamente lo que necesito. Es urgente porfavor!
Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## crimson

Hola Mike, he notado lo siguiente: 1) hay un corte entre b y C  del BC547 de entrada. 2) ¿30K de resistencia de emisor? Me parece mucho. 3) Hay un corto entre B y C en Q5  4) El capacitor de bootstrap debe ser de 100uF por lo menos. 5) la resistencia de 1K que está con el capacitor en paralelo con el parlante debe ser de 10 ohms. Con esto creo que va a funcionar. Saludos C


----------



## Mike

Gracias por contestar. He probado lo que me has dicho y sigue en las mismas. De todas formas, el circuito me lo han dado tal cual, y siempre ha funcionado. Seguire intentando. gracias


----------



## crimson

Hola Mike, me resultaba conocido el amplificador, es un viejo RCA de 10W de hace tres décadas, fue publicado en el "Manual de circuitos de Potencia de Estado Sólido" Editprial Arbó, en 1971. Te mando el dibujito del amplificador armado correctamente. Saludos C


----------



## Tacatomon

yo me propuse a diseñar un amplificador desde cero con los apuntes de esta liga siguiendo el ejemplo que se muestra en el "curso", pero tengo algunos problemas

La etapa que empeze a diseñar es de 850W sobre 4 Ohm y pongo algunos datos de la etapa de salida

PD max = 389.47W

VCE max=248V

IC max 13A

pero el problema de todo es que el ejemplo de diseño solo cuenta con 2 transistores de salida (1 por rail de voltaj), y no entiendo como puedo poner mas en paralelo sin sobrepasar el SOA de los TR MJL3281A y MJL1302A que emplee para mi diseño. Deduzco que tengo que dividir la disipacion de calor total entre el numero de transistores, pero no aseguro el soa, las graficas del datasheet son muy complicadas, yo calculo que con 8 Tr por rama serviria?.

Tambien decidi cambiar las R de emisor por unas de 0.22Ohm, sera que afecte al circuito o a los calculos, no se habla mucho de estas en la teoria. Tanbien creo que si el numero de transistores de salida aumenta, la resistencia de par darlington cambia, de so no estoy seguro pero seria bueno saber si cambia o no. y tambien en la configuracion de ajuste de bias, cambia al aumentar Tr de salida.

Agradeceria una pequeña ayuda con estos calculos.

Tacatomon


----------



## dcmdcm

Primero, es una etapa grande, es una potencia muy considerable, yo creo que para esas potencias seria mejor usar 2 amplificadores en puente, con lo que usaria transistores de menor voltaje y por tanto mas baratos, pero de todas maneras espero poder ayudarte.

Sabemos que la petencia de salida esta dada por Pcmax=((1/(pi^2))((Vcc^2)/Rl)) . Pero podemos reescribir esto como Pcmax=((Vcc/(pi^2)(I)). Una vez con esta podemos dividir la corriente total de salida del amplificador entre el numero de transistores de salida.

Viendo la hoja de datos del transistor MJL3281A, y tomando en cuenta la curva de SOA. para poder asegurar que la potencia sea RMS, sin que haya problemas de ningun tipo, segun yo lo minimo a usar seran 7 transistores, por que 13A/7trs=1.86A por transistor con Vcc de 124V, queda dentro de el limte del area de operacion segura. El hecho de que se considere el Vcemax = 2vcc es el pesimo escenario y es muy dificil llegar a esos limites, por lo que yo creo que con 7 por lado deberia ser suficiente.

Ya sabiendo la cantidad de transistores y la expresion para la potencia en cada transistor, podemos calcular la discipacion de potencia en cada uno. Segun yo son 23.36W por transistor.

Las R de emisor sirven para compensar las pequenas diferencias entre los transistores y mantener estable la polarizacion. Generalmente se escogen lo mas pequenas posibles, ya que significan una perdida de potencia y una caida de voltaje que sera disminuida de la maxima excursion de voltaje de salida.

Las resistencias de entre base y emisor se utilizan para asegurar el Vcemax, ya que al utilizar una resistencia entre colector y emisor se pasa de tener en cuenta el parametro Vceo a Vcer, pero generalmente no son muy utilizadas y yo creo que las podrias omitir. Aun asi, segun los apuntes ya que el Vbe nunca sobrepasa 1.5V, recomiendan usar algo entre 20 y 100 ohms. 

Si te diste cuenta, varias cosas de estos apuntes son un tanto empiricas y mas bien enfocadas a calculos rapidos.

La parte del bias debera suplir la corriente para mantener encendidos la todos los transistores, por lo que tambien debera aumentar un poco, deberias utilizar una configuracion donde puedas ajustarla mediante un potenciometro.


----------



## luisgrillo

amigos como calculo la corriente pico que me consumiría un amplificador de 200W RMS con alimentación de +-40Vcd?


----------



## Tacatomon

ok amigo dcmdcm, gracias por tu tiempo.

Ok. entiendo bien lo de los transistores y me complicaba un poco con ls calculos empiricos, la potencia si es un poco alta pero lo que deseo es un amplificador de audio, solo eso, nada de protecciones de ningun tipo, sencillo facil de hacer un una baquelita.

Bueno, lo de los transistores de salida lo suponia, 7 u 8son suficientes, los he visto en otras etapas.

Bueno, tambien lo de las R de base-emisor, prefiero ponerlas, nose, tengo como 100 de 220 en mi "taller" jejeje.

Lo bueno, lo de la bias, tambien se me complica un poco, como usare 7 transistores, como se cuantos mA deben circular por los transistores de salida, el el curso kreo ue no dice como calcularlo con mas Tr de salida y no tengo el curso ala mano(estoy en un cibercafe), agradeceria un poco de información para saber la corriente de polarizacion correcta.

Saludos y gracias.

tacatomon


----------



## juanma

downcount, me sumo a tu idea (tarde, porque no me percate antes del post).

Te paso el link del Leach Amp, un amplificador *Low-TIM*.
A parte del esquema, esta una muy completa explicacion de *cada una de sus etapas*

http://users.ece.gatech.edu/~mleach/lowtim/

Seguiste avanzando con tu diseño?

Saludos!


----------



## arields1

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> yo me propuse a diseñar un amplificador desde cero con los apuntes de esta liga siguiendo el ejemplo que se muestra en el "curso", pero tengo algunos problemas
> 
> La etapa que empeze a diseñar es de 850W sobre 4 Ohm y pongo algunos datos de la etapa de salida
> 
> PD max = 389.47W
> 
> VCE max=248V
> 
> IC max 13A
> 
> pero el problema de todo es que el ejemplo de diseño solo cuenta con 2 transistores de salida (1 por rail de voltaj), y no entiendo como puedo poner mas en paralelo sin sobrepasar el SOA de los TR MJL3281A y MJL1302A que emplee para mi diseño. Deduzco que tengo que dividir la disipacion de calor total entre el numero de transistores, pero no aseguro el soa, las graficas del datasheet son muy complicadas, yo calculo que con 8 Tr por rama serviria?.
> 
> Tambien decidi cambiar las R de emisor por unas de 0.22Ohm, sera que afecte al circuito o a los calculos, no se habla mucho de estas en la teoria. Tanbien creo que si el numero de transistores de salida aumenta, la resistencia de par darlington cambia, de so no estoy seguro pero seria bueno saber si cambia o no. y tambien en la configuracion de ajuste de bias, cambia al aumentar Tr de salida.
> 
> Agradeceria una pequeña ayuda con estos calculos.
> 
> Tacatomon


En primer lugar, nunca se puede consumir menos de lo que se entrega a la carga, entonces si el amplificador entrega 850 Watt, consumirá teniendo un buen diseño de fuente y circuito 1215 Watt, dado que el factor de aprovechamiento de un amplificador clase AB es del 70% en el mejor de los casos.
En segundo lugar, el voltaje necesario de fuente según mi experiencia para obtener esa potencia con seguridad es de + - 103 Volt, con lo que nos vamos a 206 Volt de fuente de punta a punta y los transistores elejidos son de 200 Volt, con lo cual necesitaré mejor calidad de fuente todavía para usar 200 Volt y obtener la potencia deseada.
En tercer lugar, la corriente requerida a la fuente será de 14.6 Amper RMS para un tono contínuo, por lo tanto si los transistores son de 15 Amper con un par alcanzaría, pero como los transistores sólo disipan 200 Watt y para cubrir el doble de la disipación, hacen falta solo 5 transistores por lado, pero igualmente hay que aparearlos bien, de todas formas me parece buena la idea del otro colega que dice de armar una simetría puente.
Saludos.


----------



## downcount

Pido disculpas por desaparecer, entre el trabajo y todo he dejado el tema un poco de lado aunque no se me ha olvidado. La verdad que hace tiempo que llevo pensando en ponerme en serio...para empezar, repasar el análisis electrónico...que ya ni me acuerdo y juntar toda la información que tengo por ahi perdida y dejarlo todo documentado....pero como soy un vago...no hago ni el huevo.

Os mando unas fotiquis de mi reproductor de cd Cambridge Audio 840C y mi amplificador 840A que he comprado hace poco que me tienen enamorao y arruinado jejejej. Lástima de no tener el esquema del amplificador ! Es una maravilla...como control de volumen utiliza un atenuador en escalera con reles y 4 transistores de salida Sanken por canal mas uno de polarización en clase  ( un nuevo invento del Douglas Self), la verdad son una maravilla en el diseño electronico....el cd utiliza una DSP para el sobremuestreo y el filtraje digital...se me hace la boca agua...

Cambridge audio azur 840C y Cambridge audio azur 840A versión 2


----------



## anjiruz

Algunas veces estos problemas de ruido se deben a que la fuentes necesita un capacitor de del orden de 4400uf, como sea entre mas grande mejor.


Si aparece ruido aun cuando la señal de entrada es nula posiblemente sera la fuente.

Acabo de hacer un amplificador pequeño y precisamente eso me paso en mi primera prueva, por ello  mi primera idea fue colocar un capacito a la salida del rectificador para elimenar el rizo y listo


----------



## raven

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> yo me propuse a diseñar un amplificador desde cero con los apuntes de esta liga siguiendo el ejemplo que se muestra en el "curso", pero tengo algunos problemas
> 
> La etapa que empeze a diseñar es de 850W sobre 4 Ohm y pongo algunos datos de la etapa de salida
> 
> PD max = 389.47W
> 
> VCE max=248V
> 
> IC max 13A
> 
> pero el problema de todo es que el ejemplo de diseño solo cuenta con 2 transistores de salida (1 por rail de voltaj), y no entiendo como puedo poner mas en paralelo sin sobrepasar el SOA de los TR MJL3281A y MJL1302A que emplee para mi diseño. Deduzco que tengo que dividir la disipacion de calor total entre el numero de transistores, pero no aseguro el soa, las graficas del datasheet son muy complicadas, yo calculo que con 8 Tr por rama serviria?.
> 
> Tambien decidi cambiar las R de emisor por unas de 0.22Ohm, sera que afecte al circuito o a los calculos, no se habla mucho de estas en la teoria. Tanbien creo que si el numero de transistores de salida aumenta, la resistencia de par darlington cambia, de so no estoy seguro pero seria bueno saber si cambia o no. y tambien en la configuracion de ajuste de bias, cambia al aumentar Tr de salida.
> 
> Agradeceria una pequeña ayuda con estos calculos.
> 
> Tacatomon



La unica forma de que puedas hacer que tu amplificador produzca mas potencia es paraleleando transistores, las R de 0,22 no afectan considerablemente como para que tengas problemas de funcionamiento y con respecto a la discipacion sobredimencionala y no vas a tener problemas mucho mas si se trata de una prueba, recuerda si dispones de coolers la masa de aluminio que necesitas es hasta de un 50 porciento menos que el totas de la masa de alumnio en una discipacion pasiva, postea el plano de lo que tiene hecho que puedo ayudarte con tu diseño para que lo pongas a funcionar. Saludos y espero te sirva mi ayuda.


----------



## Tacatomon

Gracias por su apoyo amigo raven.

Solo paso todo a limpio y lo subo. La verdad, no aguante las ganas y puse todo en multisim pero somo siempre no funciono a la primera, tengo problemas conla polarización de la etapa de los drivers y otras cosillas por ahí.

Saludos.


----------



## Jose A Gonzalez

Buenos Dias... Quien me puede ayudar con un amplificador de tres etapas utilizando 3 transistores npn y que tenga como ganancia 100 seria de muy util la ayuda gracias


----------



## juanma

Jose A Gonzalez dijo:
			
		

> Buenos Dias... Quien me puede ayudar con un amplificador de tres etapas utilizando 3 transistores npn y que tenga como ganancia 100 seria de muy util la ayuda gracias


Pero de que potencia, que transistores, etc, etc.
Si es para el secundacio, en libros como el Malvino hay muchos de esos amplificadores que buscas, con etapas en emisor o colector comun, con todas las cuentas bien detalladas.


----------



## brunelo

Para Jose Gonzales
Yo creo que debes hacerle caso a "juanma" y usar colectores comunes; porque en un emisor comun la ganancia es casi unitaria sino me equivoco. Por qué no usas mejor un par diferencial y una etapa colector comun para buscar la ganancia que necesitas yo te puedo ayudar en ese sentido. Esperame que salga de examenes de aca a una semana y haber si te sirve de algo mi ayuda.
Chao

PD: si tienes el libro "SEDRA" busca ahi colectores comunes para que tengas una mejor idea.


----------



## SuprAgnt86

Hola buenas,me gustaria saber si hay alguien que tenga esquemas de circuitos de amplificador,lo que pasa es que me quedaron piezas de reciclaje de un amplificador en desuso y creo que se pueden ocupar para algun proyecto estan en buenas condiciones aqui va la lista
4 transistores 2sa1943
4 transistores 2sc5200
1 mje15032
1 mje15033g
1 bta41600b
2 mur1520
2 50n06
De ante mano se agrdece el aporte


----------



## maton00

Como quien dice al hacer un amplificador tienes que hacer escaleras de amperaje 
1°  etapa tienes que tener transistores de bajo ruido para que preamplifiquen la señal entrante (pero tambien se pueden sustituir estos transistores por circuitos integrados como el  TLo74 ,  rc4558P que incluso pueden ser usados para ecualizar la señal ,y modificarla a tu gusto (bass,treble,gain,etc)  estos circuitos contienen muchos- J-Fets-transistores muy sensibles que tienen baja introduccion de ruido , o interferencia pero si  deseas usar transistores  tambien tienen cualidades favorables en un amplificador HiFi:como los bc107,bc 546 ,bc547, bc550 ,bc559,bc560,bc556,bc557,mps2222 o tal vez  *mps8599* etc ,para voltajes altos , pero esto no quiere decir que amplifiquen mas y no tienen que exceder los 200 mA de corriente de salida del colector , para tener una buena escalera eficiente, tomando algunas reglas /Aunque los transistores esten conectados a la fuente por resistencias delimitadoras (dependiendo del voltaje y amperaje de la fuente) la fuente no debe  exceder mas del -10 % del voltaje maximo indicado por el datasheet del transistor y preferentemente tener un margen de posible sobre votaje y no conectarlo en directa con la fuente pues es de alto amperaje y puede quemar la etapa completa.
***Para voltajes menores a 35 volts transistores bc 108 ,bc109 ,bc212,bc213,,2n2222
ejemplo:bcxxx indica en el datasheet que soporta unos 35 V tendriamos que tener una fuente o un voltaje entrante al transistor de unos 30-32v.(no mas de 100mA Dependiendo del transistor usado)
2°  Etapa  transistores *etapa moduladora* en esta etapa se tendrian que tener las mismas indicaciones de la 1° etapa pero esta debe ir incrementando la salida del colector de unos 500mA a 1.5 A usando transistores bc337, bc327,pero se pueden saltar e ir directamente a los driver -bd139, bd140 , bd647 , bd 648 max 80 volts usando las salidas o las entradas (si da flogera)de los bc327-337 y excluirlos.
3°  etapa si no se excluyeron los bc 237-337 y se siguio la escalera , a la corriente del colector de los driver se les conectan transistores de potencia media de 4-6 A continuos como el tip 41c,tip42c 
4° Etapa final 
Como mis transistores favoritos estan para esta etapa los: mj15003 --15A,mj15004  --20A 2n3055  --15A ,mj2955  --15A
y los 2sc5200 --15a,  2sc 1943  --15A respetando su entrada base no superando su amperaje de salida de entre unos 5A o 6 amp (un canal)el doble en estereo manteniendo el voltaje, regulando al voltaje necesario para el circuito si se usa y no excediéndola y si es necesario delimitándolo, para darse una idea de como podria diseñarse podrian idearse de etapas de distintos amplificador de audio aqui en el foro o en toda la red como el   " The Leach amp"que cambiando algunos transistores y componentes la potencia y respuesta a distintas frecuencias puede llegar a cambiar totalmente

Me di una idea de todo esto por dos paginas web
www.construyasuvideorockola.com

www.pavouk.org/hw/leachamp/en_index.html

Saludos  a todos aquellos que se adentraron a las amplificancias de hifi !
y a todos los foreros y a sus grandiosas ideas! jeje

Saludos


----------



## juniorjmd

hola de antemano disculpen si de pronto parecere un poco ignorante, la verdad es que soy ing. de sistem no elctronico ni radiotecnico... bueno lo que quiero preguntar es, yo tengo un bajo y quise mandar a fabricar un planta para este, bueno la verdad es que ya me la tan haciendo utilizan  o transitores 4 2SA1494  y 4 2SC3858 una fuente grande que ya ta regulada bueno en fin , aparte de un parlante de 15 a 600W o por lo menos eso dice la caja 
lo que quiero saber es si este si me sirve, aprte que me dijeron que este amplificador puede manejar 4 parlantes de 15" a 500w cada uno, por lo que ven a conectar directamente el el parlante a la planta y a dejar abierta dos salidas para conectar mas parlantes hay alguna forma de que esta planta controle que el sonido salga independiente por cada salida, es decir que yo pueda conectar mas de un instrumento y el uno salga por el parlante principal y otro por las salidas alternas, les agradeceria si me contestan...


----------



## Fogonazo

juniorjmd dijo:


> hola de antemano disculpen si de.......


Si tienes 4 parlantes supongamos de 8 Ohms y los conectas en forma serie/paralelo consigues nuevamente 8 Ohms de impedancia final con lo cual tu amplificador *NO* estaría sobrecargado y podría "aceptar" mas parlantes, siempre que la suma total no de un valor inferior a 4 Ohms.
Pero *NO* puedes regular independientemente el volumen de los juegos de parlantes, salvo que fabriques un atenuador resistivo que significa un "Desperdicio" de la potencia del amplificador.


----------



## juniorjmd

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si tienes 4 parlantes supongamos de 8 Ohms y los conectas en forma serie/paralelo consigues nuevamente 8 Ohms de impedancia final con lo cual tu amplificador *NO* estaría sobrecargado y podría "aceptar" mas parlantes, siempre que la suma total no de un valor inferior a 4 Ohms.
> Pero *NO* puedes regular independientemente el volumen de los juegos de parlantes, salvo que fabriques un atenuador resistivo que significa un "Desperdicio" de la potencia del amplificador.


ok pero este amplificador si me sirve para un bajo, la razon por la que quisiera dividir las salidas es por que me dijeron que el bajo necesita un ampli especial, pero con la potencia que me da esta planta seria de buen uso para conectar otros instrumentos como un piano o un guitarra electroacustica, pero ellos necesitan brillo y segun dicen el bajo rompre los brillos... ha y que es un atenuador resistivo... y no se puede implementar un croosover


----------



## Fogonazo

juniorjmd dijo:


> ok pero este amplificador si me sirve para un bajo, la razon por la que quisiera dividir las salidas es por que me dijeron que el bajo necesita un ampli especial, pero con la potencia que me da esta planta seria de buen uso para conectar otros instrumentos como un piano o un guitarra electroacustica, pero ellos necesitan brillo y segun dicen el bajo rompre los brillos... ha y que es un atenuador resistivo... y no se puede implementar un croosover


Lo que estas planteando es un sistema de re-amplificación.
Por ejemplo una banda: Guitarra, Bajo y Cantante, cada uno son su amplificador y juego de parlantes, si el requerimiento de potencia es como para un estadio, los amplificadores individuales y parlantes ya no alcanzan, entonces se toman las señales de Guitarra, Bajo y cantante, se mezclan con una consola mezcladora, se manda la mezcla a un solo amplificador de gran potencia y se reproducen con otro juego de parlantes para mayor potencia.

¿ Se parece a esto lo que buscas ? O estamos ablando (Escribiendo) sobre distintas cosas.


----------



## juniorjmd

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo que estas planteando es un sistema de re-amplificación.
> Por ejemplo una banda: Guitarra, Bajo y Cantante, cada uno son su amplificador y juego de parlantes, si el requerimiento de potencia es como para un estadio, los amplificadores individuales y parlantes ya no alcanzan, entonces se toman las señales de Guitarra, Bajo y cantante, se mezclan con una consola mezcladora, se manda la mezcla a un solo amplificador de gran potencia y se reproducen con otro juego de parlantes para mayor potencia.
> 
> ¿ Se parece a esto lo que buscas ? O estamos ablando (Escribiendo) sobre distintas cosas.


bueno algo asilo que queria era la posibilidad de amplificar con este mismo amplificador mas de un instrumento el unico problema es que la señal del bajo rompe los brillos por lo que los parlantes para este son sin tweters, pero estos son necesarion para cualquier otro instrumento, claro que no quiero tener la capasidad para un estadio solo que pienso que si utilizo solo para mover el bajo estaria perdiendo las otras salidas ademas que me tocaria conseguir otraplanta para mover el resto de instrumentos por eso me gustaria saber que se puede modificar o adaptar a la planta para sacarle el mejor provecho

otra pregunta teniendo en cuenta los transistores que tiene el ampli de cuanto es la potencia reales que tiene cada salida

o como se dice de cuanto es la planta


----------



## Fogonazo

juniorjmd dijo:


> bueno algo asilo que queria era la posibilidad de amplificar con este mismo amplificador mas de un instrumento


Buenísimo, ahora sabemos que ambos hablamos de lo mismo. 


> el unico problema es que la señal del bajo rompe los brillos por lo que los parlantes para este son sin tweters, pero estos son necesarion para cualquier otro instrumento, claro que no quiero tener la capasidad para un estadio solo que pienso que si utilizo solo para mover el bajo estaria perdiendo las otras salidas ademas que me tocaria conseguir otraplanta para mover el resto de instrumentos por eso me gustaria saber que se puede modificar o adaptar a la planta para sacarle el mejor provecho


Algo se puede hacer:
Puedes convertir el gabinete reproductor de bajos a rango completo, por ejemplo agregar rangos medios y tweeter´s, es decir que sea capaz de reproducir el bajo, una guitarra y los platillos de una batería (Por ejemplo).
Luego intercalas una etapa mezcladora, no necesariamente comprada y/o cara, en el foro hay algunas posibilidades como para armarla.
A la mezcladora mandas la señal del bajo y lo demás que se te ocurra, lo combinas a tu gusto, lo ecualizas a tu gusto y de allí al amplificador y parlantes.
Esto no es lo más profesional, pero te dará un resultado satisfactorio.



> otra pregunta teniendo en cuenta los transistores que tiene el ampli de cuanto es la potencia reales que tiene cada salida
> 
> o como se dice de cuanto es la planta


Para eso necesitaríamos conocer los valores la tensión de alimentación de CC de tu amplificador.
Y también tamaño físico del transformador de poder.


----------



## juniorjmd

que pena eso traducido al español seria



Fogonazo dijo:


> Buenísimo, ahora sabemos que ambos hablamos de lo mismo.
> 
> Algo se puede hacer:
> Puedes convertir el gabinete reproductor de bajos a rango completo, por ejemplo agregar rangos medios y tweeter´s, es decir que sea capaz de reproducir el bajo, una guitarra y los platillos de una batería (Por ejemplo).
> Luego intercalas una etapa mezcladora, no necesariamente comprada y/o cara, en el foro hay algunas posibilidades como para armarla.
> A la mezcladora mandas la señal del bajo y lo demás que se te ocurra, lo combinas a tu gusto, lo ecualizas a tu gusto y de allí al amplificador y parlantes.
> Esto no es lo más profesional, pero te dará un resultado satisfactorio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok esto traducido a español
> 
> la planta que yo tengo tiene un pre (bajos medios y altos o  brillos) y dos controladores de volumen se supone que uno para cada para de pares de transtistores aparte de eso que debo colocar ...


----------



## Fogonazo

juniorjmd dijo:


> ......la planta que yo tengo tiene un pre (bajos medios y altos o  brillos) y dos controladores de volumen se supone que uno para cada para de pares de transtistores aparte de eso que debo colocar ...



Para continuar hablando sobre lo mismo, publica unas fotos de tu amplificador.
Tal vez viendo podamos concluir algo como posibilidades y/o potencia

*Sin la cubierta del gabinete*, hay que ver el "Relleno"

Con solo los códigos de los transistores de salida y su cantidad no se puede hacer una buena estimación de potencia.
Arriesgando (Mucho) una opinión diría que es de unos 300W, tal vez 400W.

Por otro lado me apareció la duda: Cuando dices _“2 potenciómetros de volumen” _¿Significa que puedes regular el volumen de 2 salidas a parlantes individualmente?


----------



## juniorjmd

exacto tu sabes que hay un potenciometro de 6 patas y otro de 3 entonces a cada salida se le coloco o colocara un de 3 para controlar el volumen de cada salida en cada salida se pueden conectar 2 parlantes de 15" de 500 w lo que yo buscaba era no solo controlar el volumen sino que cada canal de entrada fuera independiente y saliera por un salida determinada por ejemplo el bajo se conecta por la entrada 1 y sale por el parleante que esta conectado directo a la planta(ya que esta esta incrustada dentro del cajon del parlante), la entrada dos a otra salida, asi como manejo dos salidas independientes en la plantas una sea para conectar un mezclador por ejemplo y la otra bote solamente bajos


----------



## Gubirson

un saludo a todos muchicimas gracias a @dcmdcm por el material brindado de verdad motiva mucho a sus propios diseños de amplificacion, y gracias al resto d*e* los compañeros q*ue* colaboran mucho a entender la informacion.
bueno yo soy de Venezuela tengl 20 años mi experiencia me es muy corta, pero poco a poco me he estado sintiendo capaz de emprender analisis sobre algun circuito, a pesar de q*ue* sea poco hay voy... 
una de las dudas q*ue* tengo es con respecto al comentario del loco angel ocn respecto a los componentes, les comento q*ue* construi el amplificador de 400w de www.construyasuvideorockola.com ahora bien mi pregunta es el amplificador consta de dos canales "A y B" por asi desirles el canal B me queda trabajando perfecto mientras el canal A me recalienta un poco la etapa preamplificadora o driver mi pregunta es si esta todo identico ya me he rectificado muchisimas veces por q*ue* este recalentamiento ??? no he quemado nada gracias al metodo del bombillo en serie... mi pregunta entra en q*ue* los componentes los adquiri todos nuevos pero entre si ellos mismos son como diferentes influira de mucho en dado caso q*ue* los fabricantes de los tip o los a1015 sean diferente o tendran algun transistor defecto de fabrica ?? todos los he medido con el multimetro y miden lo normal... en el canal b tengo el bias con 0.6 exacto mientras q*ue* en el a sube compo a 1.2 mientras recalientan un poco va existiendo perdida en la fuente pero pareciera como un aumento en el bias de 1.4 algo asi pregunto debo acoplar este canal con resistencias empiricamente?? puesto a q*ue* ya e cambiado los tips y los a1015 
disculpen si me extendi demaciado espero puedan ayudarme com mis dudas...


----------



## el loco angel

Hola Gubirson! Mira, aqui en Bs. As. Argentina he tenido problemas para conseguir TR de potencia que sean realmente confiables, legitimos. Desde hace mas de 10 años decidi comprar estos componentes tan criticos, solamente a distribuidores oficiales de grandes marcas. Yo, particularmente, compro TR de la marca Motorola, (On Semiconductor). Tu puedes consultar la pagina de ese fabricante y averiguar quien es el distribuidor  mas cercano a tu zona de residencia. Hay otras marcas muy buenas tambien, consulta en sus paginas web y te recomiendo que compres directamente al distribuidor oficial de tu zona. Para mi, ese paso fue significativo, a partir de ese momento, mis diseños funcionaron siempre. Yo no soy ingeniero, tengo mi propio metodo para desarrollar mis diseños en base al datasheet del TR, y sin meterme en calculos complejos. Si a ti te interesa, o a alguien del foro, y desea que les comente esta metodologia, me lo piden y con gusto les dare detalle. Mi ultimo proyecto, que tengo en proceso de desarrollo, es una placa que entregue una potencia eficaz de 750WRMS a una carga de 2ohms. La idea es utilizar 2 de estas placas en puente para entregar 1500WRMS a 4ohms. Con esto puedo "mover" una woofera que contiene 2 parlantes de 18" de 600Wrms c/u.
Un saludo a todos los foristas.

Hola Gubirson! Permitime reponderte a algo de lo que comentas en tu ultimo post. El tema del ajuste de la corriente de reposo es critico. Es muy importante, de esto depende la estabilidad termica del amplif. Yo te sugiero que comiences diseñando y fabricando amplificadores de mediana potencia, 40Wrms, 70Wrms, 100Wrms. En principio que solo trabajen en 8 ohms. Luego, a medida que adquieres practica y experiencia, los rediseñas para que puedan trabajar con cargas de 4 ohms, y asi le haces las modificaciones oportunas. Un amplificador de 100Wms/8 ohms, facilmente podra entregarte 160Wrm/4 ohms, y eso no es poca potencia... Una vez que estes practico podras pasar a grande potencias, por ejemplo uno de 200Wrms/8 y 300Wrms/4ohms. Te aseguro que este es bastante grande, pues necesitara grandes bafles. Y por ultimo paso podrias experimentar fabricamdo uno de 300W/8ohms y 450W/4ohms. Considera que con este podrias mover 4 woofers de 250Wrms c/u. Si con esto formas un equipo multiamplificado, tendras un equipo de sonido capaz de sonorizar grande espacios al aire libre! Mi recomendacion es que comiences con los de mediana potencia, consigas TR confiables (fundamental) y adquieras experiencia en la calibracion (offset y bias), luego llegara el paso superior... A tus ordenes.


----------



## Gubirson

muchas gracias por la respuesta angel comenzando me es un poco dificil por cuestiones economicas y aqui me parece q*UE* estan abusando mucho con los precios de cual quier cosa bien sea repuestoas o artefactos... comence armar este amplificador por q*UE* tenia un trasnformador q*UE* me atrevo a decir q*UE* esta entre los 14 amperios mas o menos por eso me decidi a armar este amplificador, tienes mucha raon en lo de ir adquiriendo experiencia no sabemos caminar muy bien cuando queremos comenzar a correr pero bueno ya estoy montado en esto y me parece q*UE* el diseño de baquelita es el q*UE* me esta dando problemas me he encontrado con ciertos detallistos me tocara volver a realizar la baquelita ya les comentare por aca tengo un plano de un amplificador de 2500 w osea 5000 para el caso estereo de verdad me lo hicieron llegar nose de donde proviene me parece de un libro y se ve muy sencillo si no encuentro cosa semejante lo publicare en un nuevo post para q*UE* opinene y comenten sobre el diseño del circuito saludos....


----------



## leurelio

bueno señores, creo que este es el sitio para hacer  esta  pregunta ,yo siempre me he preguntado que diferencia hay entre  los amplificadores que tiene  bias, y  OFFSET, y los que no tienen nada,  quisiera saber si hay alguna diferencia en  calidad, y potencia


----------



## Fogonazo

leurelio dijo:


> bueno señores, creo que este es el sitio para hacer  esta  pregunta ,yo siempre me he preguntado que diferencia hay entre  los amplificadores que tiene  bias, y  OFFSET, y los que no tienen nada,  quisiera saber si hay alguna diferencia en  calidad, y potencia


Se debe distinguir entre la posibilidad de que el amplificador *NO tenga corriente de Bias* o que *NO tenga ajuste de corriente de Bias*.
En el primer caso es un amplificador clase *"B"* en el otro es un diseño (Clase AB) en el que se buscó simpleza por sobre calidad, por supuesto existen excepciones.

Pasa algo similar con la tensión de offset, todos los amplificadores ajustan offset automáticamente mediante la red de realimentación, pero algunos además poseen un ajuste más "Fino" para lograr una mínima tensión continua a la salida de parlante.


----------



## el loco angel

Estimado leurellio,, y demas foreros, discúlpame si no interpreté bien tu pregunta. Tal vez tu quieras saber ¿que es el "bias"  y el "offset"  de un amplificador?, y  ¿como pueden estos ajustes afectar la calidad de sonido y la capacidad de entregar potencia? Voy a responderte con mis propias palabras, desde mi propia  experiencia y mis humildes conocimientos. En  todo amplificador clase AB la etapa de salida esta conformada por  dos lineas de TR de potencia, cada linea es comandada por un TR  driver, una de esas lineas amplifica el ciclo positivo de la señal y la otra linea, el ciclo negativo. (Los TR de  potencia pueden ser uno o varios en paralelo, en algunos casos  puede  haber un TR pre-driver). Estas dos señales amplificadas confluyen en la linea de salida de parlante. Debido a la configuracion en clase B en que se encuentran los TR  de potencia,, se obbtiene la ventaja de que  a menor potencia,menor consumo, menor  disipacion de calor. Pero se obtiene la desventaja que el TR de potencia deja de amplificar un brevisimo instante antes de llegar al punto "cero" del ciclo. En ese punto deberia empezar a amplificar el TR de potencia del otro ciclo, pero tambien tarda un brevisimo instante en comenzar a amplificar. Esto significa que una pequeñisima porcion de la señal, de  muy baja intensidad, queda sin amplificar, porque los TR estan "apagados". A este fenomeno se lo conoce como "distosion por cruce", es perfectamente visible en un oscilocopio y un oido entrenado puede percibirla facilmente. (Se hace mas notorio al oido cuando el volumen esta bajito y cuando el programa  musical es rico en armonicos de baja frecuencia). Para corregir esta distorsion se  hace circular una corriente de muy baja intesidad por los TR de potencia,, polarizando a tal fin las bases de los TR driver, y por medio de un preset, puede llevarse esa corriente (llamada "corriente de reposo") a un valor  adecuado segun criterio del diseñador. Segun mi experiencia, valores entre 5 y 10 mA por TR ess un minimo aceptable. Este ajuste es escencial en la fabricacion de amplificadores clase  AB, pues esta distorsion por cruce es percibida con desaggrado por nuestro oido (a esto se le llama "ajuste de bias") Por otro lado una alta corriente de reposo podria conducir al embalaje termico y por ende  la destruccion de los TR de potencia. El aumento de temperatura hace disminuir proporcionalmente la capacidad del TR de salida para la disipacion de potencia.
La tension de offset se mide sobre la carga conectada a la salida del amplificador con el volumen a cero. Es una tension continua (puede ser positiva o negativa) que deberia hubicarse lo mas cerca posible a "cero volt". Son valores aceptables dentro de rango +/-30 mV. Cuando es muy alta (mas de 100mV), se oye un "mmmm" en el parlante. Valores muy altos (1V o mas) puenden ser dañinos para el parlante, pues la bobina del mismo no fue diseñada para  recibir tension continua, esto hace que genere muchisimo calor, puede deformarse, (gradualmente o de golpe), y puede quemarse. Esta tension puede regularse generalmente a traves de las reistencias que polarizan los TR del par diferencial de entrada. Una tension continua sumada a la señal de audio podria restarle capacidad de amplificacion a los TR de potencia, ademas ese "mmmm" de fondo le quita calidad al sonido. Este ajusste de offsset tambien es escencial en la fabricacion de amplificadores. 
Espero haber sido claro y que sea util. Es un tema que es mas amplio, yo trate de ser breve, puesto que hay mucho mas para explayarse, me referi en general, a amplificadores de TR bipolares. Un abrazo.


----------



## Cacho

Sólo un detalle:

Donde dice:


el loco angel dijo:


> La tension de offset *se mide sobre la carga conectada* a la salida del amplificador con el volumen a cero.



Debe decir:


> La tension de offset *se mide sin la carga conectada* a la salida del amplificador con el volumen a cero.



Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Para los cálculos de amplificadores el autor del tema me paso este link:
http://bas.elitesecurity.org/proracunPA.html
  El problema es que esta en Serbio, si se traduce con Google  se entiende la mayoría, pero hay palabras, no se, si por su tecnicismo o porque la base de datos de Google no las tiene, que no se pueden traducir, de todas formas, espero  que le sirva a alguien.

Con respecto a un enlace que me facilito el Dr. Jagodic que trata de cálculo de amplificadores, el problema como decía era que estaba en Serbio, pues bien acabo de recibir un correo de él, diciéndome que *en atención al foro* ha traducido su tutorial al inglés para que sea más fácil su comprensión  y/ o traducción. El enlace ahora es: http://bas.elitesecurity.org/proracunPA-eng.html
  Espero que ahora sea más útil para todo el que quiera utilizarlo *y gracias de nuevo  Dr. Jagaodic*
  Igualmente me ha facilitado el archivo  y lo posteo.
  Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Ahhhhh, Ese Dr. Jagaodic es muy amable!!!

Gracias por el aporte!

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Lo había visto con el Google translator y era un artículo interesante. Se entendía por la matemática a pesar de los desaguisados del traductor. 
En inglés (entendiendo bien lo que dice) se puede acceder a la explicación que da el autor.

Muy buen aporte Quercus/Jagodic. Gracias por compartirlo.


----------



## Ratmayor

Que tal, no se si este sea el lugar indicado para esta pregunta, pero ahi va... Que hay de cierto que usar drivers mosfet para manejar finales BJTs aumenta el damping factor?

Que consideraciones hay que tomar para aumentar al maximo este valor?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Ratmayor dijo:


> Que tal, no se si este sea el lugar indicado para esta pregunta, pero ahi va... Que hay de cierto que usar drivers mosfet para manejar finales BJTs aumenta el damping factor?
> 
> Que consideraciones hay que tomar para aumentar al maximo este valor?



Hola Ratmayor, en lo que corresponde al amplificador, debes tener una impedancia de salida lo mas baja posible, en clase AB lo logras no quedandote corto en la etapa de salida, usando buenos transistores, en lo posible usar darlington para manejar los finales, colocando redes zobel y LR en la salida, diodos que se colocan entre la salida y las ramas de alimentacion (tambien para absorver transitorios), cables los mas gruesos y cortos posibles (de acuerdo a la corriente que vayan a manejar), evitar conectores, siempre tratar de soldar los cables para que con el tiempo no se produsca falso contacto etc. 

En cuanto a la red de altavoces, primordialmente cables gruesos y cortos, conectores lo mejor posible con gran superficie de contacto.

Con respecto a lo que comentas sobre los driver mosfet, nunca he visto un amplificador así, he visto al contrario, driver bjt y etapa de salida mosfet.

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Gracias por el dato 


Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Con respecto a lo que comentas sobre los driver mosfet, nunca he visto un amplificador así, he visto al contrario, driver bjt y etapa de salida mosfet.
> Saludos


Los *Accuphase* tienen esa configuración, y te comento que son de altisima calidad, adjunto dejo algunos diagramas para que notes su diseño. 

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Hace tiempo había salido la discusión sobre el damping factor... Me acuerdo porque estuve en ella, pero no me acuerdo de dónde está  Esto me está pasando cada vez más seguido...

Pero lo encontré : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificadores-depende-damping-20830/#post165274

Mejorar el damping... ¿para qué?

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Cacho dijo:


> Hace tiempo había salido la discusión sobre el damping factor... Me acuerdo porque estuve en ella, pero no me acuerdo de dónde está  Esto me está pasando cada vez más seguido...


A de ser la edad... 



Cacho dijo:


> Mejorar el damping... ¿para qué?


 


			
				Wikipedia (Traducida con Google) dijo:
			
		

> En altavoz sistemas, el valor del factor de amortiguación entre un altavoz y un determinado amplificador describe la capacidad del amplificador para controlar el movimiento no deseado del cono del altavoz cerca de la frecuencia de resonancia del sistema de altavoces.


 Si no controlara ese efecto, no se determinaría como distorsion / coloración? Es un mito? Eh escuchado amplificadores tanto con damping factor de 40 como de 140 y la diferencia en el sonido es bastante considerable, claro, se que se juegan otros parámetros...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ratmayor dijo:


> Si no controlara ese efecto, no se determinaría como distorsion / coloración? Es un mito? Eh escuchado amplificadores tanto con damping factor de 40 como de 140 y la diferencia en el sonido es bastante considerable, claro, se que se juegan otros parámetros...


El asunto es que tenés que escuchar AL MISMO AMPLIFICADOR con damping diferente para ver si causa diferencias en el sonido, y ya te advierto que no vas a escuchar nada. Yo he modificado un amplificador para quedar con un damping de 3.5 por que el parlante lo necesitaba, y sí...había diferencia acústica...pero para eso era la modificación . Pero entre 40 y 140 en el mismo ampli y con cables de conexión "normales" no vas a escuchar nada.


----------



## Ratmayor

Muchisimas gracias, ahora una ultima duda. Volviendo al ampli de 40 y el de 140, en el de 40 la membrana del woofer tendia a moverse, como respondiendo a frecuencias subsonicas, mientras que en el 140 no lo hacia (ambos reproduciendo la misma grabacion o fuente de sonido) ¿Tiene eso que ver con el damping factor, o es solo secuela de un gran ancho de banda por parte del ampli?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ratmayor dijo:


> Muchisimas gracias, ahora una ultima duda. Volviendo al ampli de 40 y el de 140, en el de 40 _*la membrana del woofer tendia a moverse*_, como respondiendo a frecuencias subsonicas, mientras que en el 140 no lo hacia (ambos reproduciendo la misma grabacion o fuente de sonido) *¿Tiene eso que ver con el damping factor, o es solo secuela de un gran ancho de banda por parte del ampli?*


   Ni idea....
Si la membrana se mueve es por que le llega una señal que la hace mover...y no hay mas vueltas para darle. Quizás el amplificador con damping de 140 tiene mejor respuesta en bajas frecuencias, tal como decís, pero lo que no entiendo es eso de "tendía a moverse": se movía o no se movía????
El supuesto efecto del damping no es "evitar que el parlante se mueva solo", sino que la f.e.m. generada por el retorno del parlante a su posición de reposo luego de la excitación sea "disipada" por el impedancia de salida del amplificador y esto detenga el movimiento...lo cual es una mentira del tamaño de una casa


----------



## ehbressan

Ratmayor dijo:


> Muchisimas gracias, ahora una ultima duda. Volviendo al ampli de 40 y el de 140, en el de 40 la membrana del woofer tendia a moverse, como respondiendo a frecuencias subsonicas, mientras que en el 140 no lo hacia (ambos reproduciendo la misma grabacion o fuente de sonido) ¿Tiene eso que ver con el damping factor, o es solo secuela de un gran ancho de banda por parte del ampli?



Puede llegar a ser que el ampli de 140 tenga algùn filtro subsònico.
Sds.


----------



## Ratmayor

ezavalla dijo:


> se movía o no se movía????


Se movía mucho mas que con el ampli con mas Damping Factor, aunque creo que como dice *ehbressan*, el ampli tenia un buen filtro subsonico. Gracias por aclarar estas dudas que tenía... Saludos!


----------



## corderoman

disculpa pero me aclrarias la duda de : que pasa si hay barias de esos triangulos invertidos de 4 rayitas.

se tienen que conectar todos al negativo



JUANZ dijo:


> La pirámide invertida de cuatro rallitas es la masa, donde se contecta el negativo de la alimentación.
> 
> Saludos
> JUAN



disculpa pero me aclrarias la duda de : que pasa si hay barias de esos triangulos invertidos de 4 rayitas.

se tienen que conectar todos al negativo


----------



## Ratmayor

corderoman dijo:


> disculpa pero me aclrarias la duda de : que pasa si hay barias de esos triangulos invertidos de 4 rayitas.
> 
> se tienen que conectar todos al negativo


El amigo se está refiriendo al simbolo de conexion a tierra o GND


----------



## Dazed

Hola, me intereso bastante todo lo publicado en este tema y me gustaria aportar con algo que encontre por ahi: Pienso que para entender el funcionamiento debemos entender primero como funciona un amplificador Clase B sencillo y esto esta muy bien explicado en la siguiente pagina:
Amplificador Push – Pull
Se que el post es muy antiguo pero lo dejo de trodas maneras.

Hola Marcomico, te mando algunas referéncias sobrea lgunos buenos libros de electrónica analógica y amplificadores de audio:

Electrónica analógica: Estos son los mejores libros que conozco. Son de electrónica analógica en general, no estan enfocados a los amplificadores de audio, pero en ellos encontrarás, las herramientas para el análisis de los amplificadores.

- Circuitos electrónicos. Malik
- Circuitos Microelectronicos. Sedra.
- Analysis and design of analog integrated circuits. Gray
- Handbook of analog circuit design. Feucht.

Otros libros interesantes (y complicados), sobre teoria de control son:

- Feedback amplifiers, theory and design. Palumbo.
-Teoría de control, diseño electrónico. Spartacus Gomáriz. Ed UPC.
-Ingeniería de control moderna. Ogata.

Libros de amplificadores de audio: Tratan del diseño de amplificadores de audio y para ello has de tener conocimientos previos, que encontrarás en los primeros libros de mas arriba.

- Audio Power amplifier design handbook. Douglas Self. Para mi el mejor.
- High-power audio amplifier construction manual. Randy Slone.
- Designing audio power amplifiers. Bob Cordell. Este último libro se ha publicado hace poco. Es muy interesante y además hace un repaso del análisis de la electrónica del amplificador.

Sobre el diseño del preamplificadores de audio, Douglas Self ha publicado un nuevo libro. En el mercado no existe ningún otro libro parecido que trate este tema y la verdad por ser la primera edición, es impresionante, ya que la información de calidad sobre este tema es muy limitada.
El título del libro es, Small signal audio design.
Me encanta el autor. Supongo que no leerá este post (no sabe español jejeje) pero por si acaso, le doy mil gracias por publicar sus secretos jejeje (conocimientos de audio) y le animo a que saque nuevas publicaciones.  un

Lamento comunicar a todos los entusiastas del audio que Randy Slone falleció en el 2010, está publicado en la web de ZUS AUDIO (marca comercial basada en sus diseños). G. Randy Slone
És una pena, me gusta mucho su libro y estaba ansioso de que saliera la segunda edición, no se que pasará ahora.


----------



## dibagante

Hola. Estoy haciendo un home theater desde cero. No encuentro aun la ecuacion que me relacione el presión sonora con la potencia electrica de mi equipo. Alguien tiene idea donde puedo encontrar esto? Y que no sea de Federico Mayira? Gracias


----------



## pandacba

la presión sonosra, depende de muchos factores que no tienen nada que ver con la potencia del equipo, de echo eso es algo que se da como dato, pero curiosamente en los parlantes de calidad, y se toma en enayos, y depende del tipo y construcción del parlante.
Que queres hacer realmente? para diseñar un amplificador eso no entra ni ahi....


----------



## dibagante

Que tal, el tema es que estoy construyendo o mas bien dicho diseñando todo un equipo de home theater. El tema es que al empezar de cero, tengo que realizar un cálculo aproximado de la potencia de mi equipo de audio.
No se si me explico, no puedo empezar el diseño partiendo de que elijo cualquier parlante y luego veo como construyo el equipo. Mas bien tengo que primero decidir cuanta potencia va a tener mi equipo y en base a esto calcular la potencia de mis parlantes.
Para poder saber que potencia tendrá mi equipo tengo que saber la presión sonora que este generará y he ahi donde necesito la ecuacion.


----------



## Fogonazo

dibagante dijo:


> Que tal, el tema es que estoy construyendo o mas bien dicho diseñando todo un equipo de home theater. El tema es que al empezar de cero, tengo que realizar un cálculo aproximado de la potencia de mi equipo de audio.
> No se si me explico, no puedo empezar el diseño partiendo de que elijo cualquier parlante y luego veo como construyo el equipo. Mas bien tengo que primero decidir cuanta potencia va a tener mi equipo y en base a esto calcular la potencia de mis parlantes.
> Para poder saber que potencia tendrá mi equipo tengo que saber la presión sonora que este generará y he ahi donde necesito la ecuacion.



Nop.

Los pasos a seguir serían:
1) Determinar que nivel de presión sonora (SPL) deseas para tu sala.
2) Que rendimiento eléctrico te dan los parlantes que elegiste. 
3) Que potencia eléctrica se necesita para excitar esos parlantes a ese nivel de presión sonora.


----------



## dibagante

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nop.
> 
> Los pasos a seguir serían:
> 1) Determinar que nivel de presión sonora (SPL) deseas para tu sala.
> 2) Que rendimiento eléctrico te dan los parlantes que elegiste.
> 3) Que potencia eléctrica se necesita para excitar esos parlantes a ese nivel de presión sonora.



Claro el punto es que despues de elgir la SPL que deseo para mi sala, no puedo elegir los parlantes ya que esta seria una eleccion al azar. Primero hago la elección o cálculo de la potencia electrica de mi equipo, con la cual excitaría los parlantes y en base a esto, los compraría. Por eso me interesa primero conocer la relación entre la SPL y la potencia eléctrica.
Gracias de todas maneras


----------



## Cacho

Y dale...

La relación entre potencia eléctrica y SPL la da principalmente el parlante.
Conociendo el SPL que querés lograr y el SPL que entrega cierto parlante (el que vas a comprar), sabrás cuánta potencia le tendrás que poner en los bornes.

Si lo querés hacer a tu manera, no te queda otra que armar algo de mucha potencia como para "no quedarte corto ni queriendo", después poné los parlantes que quieras.
Y probablemente no usar el equipo más allá de cierto punto de volumen o reventás los parlantes.

Perfecto, entonces si lo que querés es un dato, con 1W podés lgrar alrededor de 90-100dB a 1m. Es un valor más o menos común en los parlantes...

Si querés seguir con tu proyecto en esa dirección, ahí tenés un dato utilísimo (es irónico...)

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

dibagante dijo:
			
		

> Si, en realidad eso es lo que toca hacer, preparar el equipo hasta cierto nivel de volumen (relación con SPL) y luego comprar los parlantes que lo soporten.
> En fin si alguien encuentra o sabe de alguna ecuación que relacione SPL con potencia eléctrica haganme saber que me viene re bien.


Lo que te viene re-bien es el nick que tenés....
Por que no prestás atención a lo que te dicen?
Los parlantes tienen un parámetro que se llama "sensibilidad" y que se mide en dB/W/m. Ese valor lo dan los fabricantes y es lo que vos estás buscando, pero si querés calcularlo vos, tenés que MEDIR el parlante y encontrar los parámetros Thiele-Small y con eso recién podés calcularlo.
Bueno, como parece que no cargás ni idea de electroacústica, lo mas simple que podés hacer es lo que ya te dijeron: determiná cual es el nivel SPL máximo que querés lograr en la sala, a 1 metro de distancia de los parlantes. Te guardás ese valor, elegís el parlante que te guste y tomas nota de la sensibilidad del mismo. Con el nivel SPL que querés lograr y la sensibilidad del parlante ya podés sacar la potencia necesaria para lograrlo, sabiendo que la sensibilidad se incrementa en 3dB cada vez que duplico la potencia. Una vez que tenés la potencia necesaria, vas al buscador del foro y buscás un ampli que tenga al menos el triple (y si es más...mejor) de esa potencia, lo armás...y dejás de preguntar tantas cosas sin sentido.


----------



## dibagante

Si pregunto y vengo acá es porque tengo dudas viejo.
Justamente porque no se de electroacústica ya que recién comienzo en este campo. Si no queres contestar mi pregunta no lo hagas y todo bien.
Entonces una vez establecida el nivel de potencia sonora, las dimensiones de la sala, la distancia al amplificador y demás variables. Como se qué parlante elegir, sin conocer la potencia elétrica. Es decir, no puedo elegir un parlante porque me gusta. Que criterios se utilizan para la selección del mismo?
Gracias


----------



## Cacho

dibagante dijo:


> Si pregunto y vengo acá es porque tengo dudas viejo.
> Justamente porque no se de electroacústica ya que recién comienzo en este campo...


El problema es que no querés oir (leer) respuestas, sino que querés que alguien te diga que tu razonamiento/procedimiento es correcto cuando no lo es. Cuatro personas distintas ya te dijimos cómo encarar el problema, pero seguís porfiando en hacerlo al revés.
Eso no se llama querer aprender, sino querer tener razón. No te culpo, es algo que a todos nos gusta eso de acertar, pero no es nada interesante para la persona a la que le discutís sin argumentos.


dibagante dijo:


> Entonces una vez establecida el nivel de potencia sonora, las dimensiones de la sala, la distancia al amplificador y demás variables. Como se qué parlante elegir, sin conocer la potencia elétrica.
> Es decir, no puedo elegir un parlante porque me gusta. Que criterios se  utilizan para la selección del mismo?


El parlante lo elegís de acuerdo a la respuesta que tenga. Si necesitás medios, bajos, o lo que sea. Y de acuerdo a su SPL.
Calcular la presión sonora que vas a tener en un recinto no es algo trivial ni fácil ni posible sin conocer bastante de electroacústica. No es algo de "pongo los números en la fórmula" porque la fórmula no existe. Hay muchas variables a considerar y eso altera la fórmula a usar en un caso y otro.

Primero que nada, necesitás saber qué parlantes conseguís en tu zona y a qué precio. De nada sirve calcular todo para usar un B&W o un Fostex que cuestan mucho más de lo que podés pagar y que encima no se consiguen en Argentina... Nah, se selecciona de la lista que se puede conseguir y pagar.

Hecho eso, a ver el SPL que entregan y a calcular cuánta potencia hará falta aplicarle para lograr la presión sonora deseada.

Calculada, ir a ver si los parlantes la pueden manejar. Si pueden (y les sobra un tanto todavía), perfecto. Si no, descartar el parlante y a buscar otro de la lista.

Todo se trata de asumir un compromiso entre calidad, precio y factibilidad. Lo perfecto no sólo es carísimo, es además imposible.

Saludos


----------



## DanielU

El rendimiento es el resultado de la división de la potencia acústica radiada por el altavoz, entre la potencia eléctrica consumida en el altavoz. Se suele dar en porcentaje. La eficiencia también se calcula de igual modo, y sus valores se suelen dar en unidades. Sin embargo la forma de calcular las potencias acústica y eléctrica para rendimiento y eficiencia son diferentes, ya que el rendimiento incluye las pérdidas mecánicas del sistema. Es decir, la resistencia al movimiento de la suspensión del diafragma.
El dato del rendimiento es el más ajustado a la realidad de los dos. Tanto el rendimiento como la eficiencia son valores que varían con la frecuencia, igual que la resistencia eléctrica de entrada. En ambos casos y para ciertas frecuencias los valores pueden superar el valor máximo de 100% o 1 respectivamente. A pesar de la fidelidad de estos parámetros a la realidad, para saber si un altavoz radiará mucha energía acústica, es más cómodo fijarse en su sensibilidad. Un altavoz poco sensible necesitará consumir más energía eléctrica que otro muy sensible, para lograr el mismo nivel de presión sonora.


N0 = k*(Fs)3*Vas/Qes


k = 2.70 x (10)-8 para Vas en pies cúbicos

k = 9.64 x (10)-10 para Vas en litros


  SPL = 112 + 10Log(N0)


----------



## AntonioAA

Pobre muchacho! lo quieren matar! ... se lo merece un poco por cabezadura , pero intento ayudarlo:
Sois libres de criticarme si expongo algo incorrecto:

- Para un Home excelente con 50W por canal tenes de sobra y es relativamente asequible conseguirlo o hacerlo con la enorme cantidad de info que hay aqui.

- Tenes que buscar Baffles/Parlantes que soporten algo mas de esa potencia y cuyo rendimiento no sea inferior a 90dB/m ( todos lo especifican ) 

....eso es todo! vas a tener para hacer un ruido tremendo...

Solo queda resolver el tema presupuesto de acuerdo a tus recursos y lo unico que te puedo decir es que gastes en forma coherente , no vas a ahorrar en parlantes con un buen amplificador y viceversa. 
Espero no censuren el Off-Topic


----------



## pandacba

No matarlo seria medio excesivo...... pegarle una sacudida a las neuronas nomás.......

Lo peor que se enoja inútilmente, ya que quiee hacerlo con su método, porque le han dicho todo lonecesario pero vuelve a su planteo y entonces asi imposble, lo mejor es no intentar más nada, ya que nos va a terminar insultando a todos gratuitamente,

Lamentablemente para el lo que le dijo Ezavalla esta correcto y pobre tiene tan poco entendimiento, que no es lo mismo que no tener conocimiento por su tosudez, que Ezavalla se lo simplifica y lo agrede!!!!! entonces? listo no tiene sentigo gastar balas en chimangos....

Tiene la oportunidad de aprender y la desperdecia de esa manera, y como dijo muy bien Cacho no lee, encima es un tema que para dominarlo no se hace leyendo dos lineas y ya esta, hay que leer bastante, aprender de los que tienen experiencia y hacer la propia, pero con la actitud que tiene no lo lograra, y ahora la ligare yo por decir lo que digo pero esta bien ya estoy acostumbrado, no hay problema


----------



## electromecanico

metele uno de esos de oferta del supermecado con luces y una etiqueta muy llamativa que dice 1000 WATTS de salvaje potencia,  prendelo, parate frente a esos parlantes bellamente decorado con execivos vordes plasticos  y deci  como....tira....!!!!


----------



## dibagante

Todas las respuestas me han sido de gran ayuda, que relajo que se arma y todo por este proyecto jaja. Bueno ahora tengo que armar el pre amplificador. Que pasos debo seguir ahora?


----------



## Fogonazo

dibagante dijo:


> Todas las respuestas me han sido de gran ayuda, que relajo que se arma y todo por este proyecto jaja. Bueno ahora tengo que armar el pre amplificador. Que pasos debo seguir ahora?



Dale una leída a esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/si-me-ocurriera-armarme-equipo-audio-empezaria-31417/


----------



## gasnalu

No te preocupes mucho por las ecuaciones del SPL y potencia electrica, porque despues a esas ecuaciones las tienes que demostrar en la realidad y la practica y para ello necesitas instrumental de medicion y elementos muy costosos que me imagino que tu no tienes.


----------



## dibagante

Gracias por la ayuda. Si se puede subo fotos al terminarlo


----------



## david7777777

me gustaria aportar con este pequeño pdf 
ah perdon por revivir este tema


----------



## yordeynisgh

Hola uno que aprendio algo, a mi aca me enseñaron a ajustar a los amplificadores con carga y volumen en 0% y ya veo que estaba erroneo, creo que por eso e quemado algunos amplificadores, si me enseñaron armarlo hasta los drivers y probarlo con una pequeña bocinita de 0.5W entre 4 u 8 Ohmios, como que somos aficionados con pocos recursos y reciclamos los componentes, creo que ese es el mejor metodo, muy bien ya probare así para los proximos, me quedan más dudas, pero leyendo los post de este foro e aclarado muchisimas dudas..

Que viva este foro por siempre!!!!.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahi te dejo dos pdf para que vayas leyendo , el segundo es un análisis de las etapas de salida.

Esto es una* tarea escolar* y aquí no está permitido que te la hagamos nosotros .

Lee esto ¿Por qué está aquí mi tema? 

Saludos !


----------



## zaiz

quercus10 dijo:


> Para los cálculos de amplificadores el autor del tema me paso este link:
> http://bas.elitesecurity.org/proracunPA.html
> El problema es que esta en serbio, si se traduce con google  se entiende la mayoría, pero hay palabras, no se, si por su tecnicismo o porque la base de datos de google no las tiene, que no se pueden traducir, de todas formas, espero  que le sirva a alguien.
> Saludos



Arriba tiene un link para verlo en inglés.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Una pregunta estoy viendo este amplificador y no entiendo bien como funciona la salida nunca vi la configuración de Q8 y Q9  la verdad me confundio mucho ¿?


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Tanto Q8 como Q9 cuando la base se "acerca" a GND conducen. Eso se produce cuando la tensión cae en R11 y R12 por el consumo de la etapa previa.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

o sea Q6 y Q7 son los que amplifican (Q6 y Q7 son BD139 y BD140) y Q8 como Q9 son los clasicos TIP2955 TIP3055 que son loss encargados de amplicficar la corriente. bien puede ser la version TO3, pero en la pagina decia que no es necesario.

Q5 es el que genera al variacion de tension mientras que Q4 es el encargado de generar un balance o me equivoco que mas que seguro


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Q1 y Q2 es un diferencial, y la simetría de tensión la maneja él (la realimentción negativa entra a la base de Q2).
Q1, Q2 y Q5 amlificador de tensión.
Q6, Q7, Q8 y Q9 amplificador de corriente.
Q3, Q4, D1 y D2 reguladores de corriente constante.
Todo esto puede fallar 

Te dejo un par de modificaciones para que lo ves más "común".


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cortito y al pié , hasta Q6 y Q7 es un amplificador común y corriente de baja potencia.

Q8 y Q9 amplifican la tensión que cae en las resistencias R11 y R12* debida al consumo total del amplificador* , no me acuerde del nombre del sistema pero es medio pedorreico . . . aunque funciona.

Hay un amplificador en puente con dos TDA2030 y utiliza resistencias de 2,2 Ohms en serie con las alimentaciones , que son 4 , y con eso maneja las bases de los 4 transistores de salida , algo de 200 Guaz con ± 24 V


----------



## Don Plaquetin

SI entiendo lo que me dices, gracias *BlackTiger* 

DOSME, gracias y mas con lo de pedorreico me dan una ganas de arma algo ahora, en cuato al que mensionas despues lo subo tambien tengo uno con diodos zener que menos me suena


----------



## andresj857

hola buenas, estoy diseñando un amplificador tipo D de 40w, las dudas que tengo son como evitar la saturacion del transistor ya que he hecho unos diseños de emisor comun y me funciona de maravilla hasta quela amplitud de entrada es de 300mv luego se satura el transistoren la salida    y no se porque, tambien tengouna duda acerca de ampificacion de corriente ya que segun un libro seria base comun pero e leido en la red y me dice que la ganancia es de 1, gracias


----------



## abnercasss

Buenos dias Compañero.

Te felicito que te haya funcionado con 50Vcc, pero ese mismo puede funcionar con +-56Vcc????


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Si, es hasta 60Vcc aguanta eso si un buen disipador ....  generoso


----------



## Maykol

Hola amigos he vuelto por aquí con un poco mas de conocimientos, les presento una información que recopilé a lo largo del semestre pasado, espero que sea del agrado para los novatos, y espero criticas de los expertos

Tachira - venezuela


----------



## locodelafonola

ya esta lo pude bajar......... gracias por el aporte


----------



## Maykol

aquí esta unas pruebas que hice, tienen que hacer un pre-amplificador con una ganancia de 10 mas o menos


----------



## ZedHqX4

Hola gente del foro, he armado exitosamente varios amplificadores con integrados de los TDA, porque son relativamente faciles de armar, pero me resulta tedioso por la necesidad de un PCB especifico o se me queman y no se porque hasta en punto a punto. Hacer PCB es muy cansado dedicarle varios dias a la transferencia, el acido y la perforacion, ya que no dispongo de acceso a las herramientas idoneas.

Quiero aprovechar un transformador que tengo de 36V (18-0-18) 3A para armar un amplificador de unos 50W a 8ohm, 70W a 4ohm. 

En el foro he visto estos 2 amplificadores, que me parece que son lo que busco:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-sencillo-100w-fuente-simple-21885/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-60w-2n3055-9693/

pero por componentes algunos no los encuentro en mi ciudad. Aunque simplemente se busca un equivalente, no se si podria necesitar hacer alguna modificacion al circuito.

Por eso me gustaria tener una referencia para saber cuando algo estoy haciendo mal, o para poder hacer reparaciones menores


----------



## tinchusbest

El tema aquí requerido es que si es factible hacer este amplificador con transistores tipo BC548-BC327-2N3904-2N3906-BC550-2N2222(SALIDA)-2N2907(SALIDA) o poner en la salida los TO-3 para mayor control o manejo de corriente.
Otra cosa es que en la primera etapa, o sea Q1 Q2 la fuente no es partida o simétrica, lo cual me lleva a diagramar esta etapa con la fuente partida.
También creo que pudiese colocar solamente un transistor TO-3 solo a la salida para el manejo de la corriente.
¿Es necesario dejar el capacitor C3 o directamente conecto el emisor con la base del transistor de salida?
Con mi poca experiencia se que un resistor en el colector regula el manejo de la corriente que saldrá por el emisor, por eso es que seria necesario colocar también un resistor entre la fuente y los colectores de los transistores Q3 y Q4 (salida). El tema es que de esta manera, sin resistor, la corriente a manejar depende de la fuente en si misma, y digo esto porque los resistores de emisor son para equiparar el trabajo de los transistores.
¿Es factible que la resistencia de re-alimentación deba ser de mayor ohmiaje? Debido a que la corriente manejada a la salida seria mucho mayor.
¿Debiera hacer una etapa igual a Q2 por si uso la fuente partida? Ya que la misma funcionaria como driver del transistor conectado a -Vee. Y siendo ese el caso traspasaría los diodos y las resistencias R7 y R8 a la salida de colector de Q1.
La cosa seria así:
Con fuente partida
Q1 BC548-2N3904-BC547
Q2 2N2222
Q3 2N2907
Q4 2N3055
Q5 2N2955
Sin fuente partida-1 solo transistor a la salida
Q1 BC548-2N3904-BC547
Q2 2N2222
Q3 2N3055


----------



## DOSMETROS

Q1 y Q2 son seguidores de emisor , así que para ir de riel a riel (Vcc a Vee) necesitarías el doble de la tensión en esa fuente simple.

Para quitar el capacitor y hacer acoplamiento directo , deberías diseñarlas para que ambas etapas estén a igual potencial , o que una sea parte de la otra.

En ese caso se podría rediseñar y poner Q2 un PNP y con él reemplazar a R1,  y habrías inventado el VAS


----------



## tinchusbest

Bueno a ver si entendí:

¿Y si saco Q2 y uno el colector de Q1 al par de salida?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Convengamos que no es un amplificador para armar , estamos teorizando nomás 

En un caso te quedaría el VAS arriba y en el otro abajo.

Fijate que te quedan distintas masas de entrada y de salida , habría que resolver un poco eso


----------



## tinchusbest

sip vamos por parte me olvide de la masa esa,prefiero las masas finas....o una buena torta frita... ja ja
Siguiendo


----------



## Edwar09

Hola, bueno pues intente diseñar un amplificador clase AB  de 6 watts para un altavoz de 8 ohm  y no funciono haha resulta que suena muy despacio y los transistores calientan mucho, alguien sabe como puedo hacer para que suene bien que es lo que falla porque no da los 6 waats

Gracias n.n


----------



## crimson

Edwar09 dijo:
			
		

> ...resulta que suena muy despacio y los transistores calientan mucho,



Hola Edward09, está bien que ande despacio y caliente, porque lo que hiciste no es un amplificador, sino un simple seguidor, que es parte de un amplificador, pero no lo es todo. Un amplificador completo sería algo así:





nomás va como ejemplo.
Vos tenés que fijar la primer idea, esto es, obtener 6W sobre 8 ohms a 12V. Bien, para hallar la tensión necesaria en una carga de 8 ohms para lograr 6 W hay que usar la fórmula V= raíz cuadrada de P x R. Sería 6 x 8 = raíz cuadrada de 48= casi 7V (eficaces, o sea= 7 x raíz de2)= 9,89V de pico en la onda senoidal.  Bien, la salida de tu sistema de audio debe tener, ponele, 700mV de pico si lo sacás de la salida de auriculares, así que tenés que elevar ese valor con una etapa amplificadora unas 15 veces, para lograr ese nivel de amplificación de tensión. Estose hace con una relación entre las resistencias de realimentación de una 15 veces más grande que la otra.
El tema del calentamiento se da porque no pusiste resistencias de emisory los diodos de polarización de base fijos, esto hace que tome una corriente de reposo muy alta y no haya cómo controlarla. En fin, faltaría explicar el tema del bootstrap, que son lasresistencias y el capacitor que va al riel de salida del parlante, peroya casi dá para un tratado de diseño de amplificadores de audio,
Saludos C


----------



## Edwar09

Ah muchas gracias por la respuesta, porque mi libro no dice nada de esoo lo tendre que leer de nuevo quisa no lo vi o no se que paso xd bueno si entendi bien debo de agregarle un preamplificador para que suene mas fuerte y resistencia de emisor para que no caliente tanto


----------



## crimson

Sí, lo que llamás "preamplificador" es el VAS (Voltage Amplifier Stage), te conviene googlearlo para entender un poco de qué se trata. En definitiva es un proceso de conversión, de baja tensión (la salida de tu pre) a una tensión y corriente más elevadas (la necesaria para mover tu parlante). Si tenés algún laboratorio virtual podés jugar un poco con el amplificador que te di de ejemplo más arriba.
Saludos C


----------



## Kuro-chan

Sobre diseño cuáles son las especificaciones técnicas en las que se debe poner énfasis a la hora de seleccionar un buen transistor para Audio en buscan de una la mayor fidelidad pues  e probado algunos y entre los resultados.
Producía ruido o producían distorsión e algunos se escuchan bien pero al incrementando el volumen de amplificadore como a un +/-60% se escuchanba un klac y cómo los  12 segundos se repetia una y otra vez así que en el repertorio sean quedado los que suena bien los que suenan perfecto son los siempre uso.
hay alguna persona con esperienci del teme que me ayude por favor


----------



## Fogonazo

Kuro-chan dijo:


> Sobre diseño cuáles son las especificaciones técnicas en las que se debe poner énfasis a la hora de seleccionar un buen transistor para Audio en buscan de una la mayor fidelidad pues  e probado algunos y entre los resultados.
> Producía ruido o producían distorsión e algunos se escuchan bien pero al incrementando el volumen de amplificadore como a un +/-60% se escuchanba un klac y cómo los  12 segundos se repetia una y otra vez así que en el repertorio sean quedado los que suena bien los que suenan perfecto son los siempre uso.
> hay alguna persona con esperienci del teme que me ayude por favor


Lo que describes es un mal diseño o mal llevado a la práctica, no un mal transistor 

Mira este *tema*

*Estos *son algunos transistores adecuados para audio, pero *NO *son todos:


----------



## Kuro-chan

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo que describes es un mal diseño o mal llevado a la práctica, no un mal transistor


Realmente lo de mal circuito lo dudó pues algunos son incluso de los libros de Douglas Self. Pues usas todos lo valores correctos del diagrama incluso mides la beta de transistor procuras que se altas y que Sean perfectamente idénticas en la etapa de entrada e igual con las siguientes etapas trabando de lograr la mayor linealidad que ya deporsi los transistores no lo son pero desides usar un transistor parecido al qué indicado en el diagrama pues porque lo tienes a la mano o por qué no conseguimos el indicado Pues sale el problema y al cambiar por otro modelo desaparese si me dicen que no es el transistor me vuelvo loca.


----------



## Fogonazo

Kuro-chan dijo:


> Realmente lo de mal circuito lo dudó pues algunos son incluso de los libros de Douglas Self. Pues usas pues usas todos lo valores correctos del diagrama incluso mides la beta de transistor procuras que se altas y que Sean perfectamente idénticas en la etapa de entrada e igual con las siguientes etapas trabando de lograr la mayor linealidad que ya deporsi los transistores no lo son pero desides usar un transistor parecido al qué indicado en el diagrama pues porque lo tienes a la mano o por qué no conseguimos el indicado Pues sale el problema y al cambiar por otro modelo desaparese si me dicen que no es el transistor me vuelvo loca.


¿ Circuito ?
¿ Fotos del montaje ?
¿ Circuito de la fuente de alimentación ? 
¿ Circuito del cableado amplificador-fuente-entrada de señal-conexión parlante ?


----------



## Kuro-chan

Pues éste montaje se encuentra lejos en el almacén capacitores eleroliticos 80v 18000uf x 2 JVC e cables budo que den problema los cambio muy seguido y los compruebo.
parlante muchos  como digo es el transistor y eso que son originales de mouser o AG pues no mean fallado.
Fuente que suelo construir


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ En que página/capitulo del libro de D. Self se encuentra ese esquema ?


----------



## Kuro-chan

Página 160 el libro dice design handbook Douglas self creo que 6th edición. Pero el diagrama no importa aún hay mejores diseños el punto es que hay buenos y malos diseños e buenos transistores y malos trasistores.
Pues como digo es cuestión de acer una buena elección buen circuito y una buena elección de trasistores para el mismo no creo que se pueda mirar BJT y a otro cómo uno igual.


----------



## Fogonazo

La 6th no la tengo, recorrí la 4th y la 5th y *NO *encontré ese esquema exacto, este es el que mas se le parece


----------



## Kuro-chan

Si también lo armé hace un tiempo, es un diseño yo diría que bueno, creo que el piso de ruido que estaba en cómo amenos de 95db distorsión 0.001THD, señal ruido de 79db a un 1KHz pero a 22 sube bastante pero me gustan más los CFA hay menos distorsión.
Pero volvamos a la pregunta que define un buen transistor para aplicaciones de audio en pares complemetarios.


----------



## DOSMETROS

ESTABILIDAD DE AMPLIFICADORES REALIMENTADOS

Si no está , enjoy 

Si ya estaba , que algún modereitor lo elimine


----------



## Alice

Amigos saludos. No se si hago mal en volver a abrir este tema pero realmente no se donde puedo aclarar aquí en el foro algo que he leído y quisiera saber si lo he  entendido bien o si es viable solo para algunos amplificadores.

 Leí que puedes convertir la etapa de potencia de un amplificador complementario a cuasicomplementario cambiando las resistencias de polarización como muestro en el dibujo de a bajo.

Una de las cosas que no me quedan claras  es si esto a pesar de todos los cálculos que hay que hacer para la etapa(que por cierto me empiezan a quedar mas claros), solo tiene influencia en la forma de polarizar los transistores a utilizar, o si también guarda alguna relación con la estabilidad  o el desempeño de la misma?
Gracias por el tiempo y disculpen nuevamente si cometo algún error.


----------



## Fogonazo

Alice dijo:


> Amigos saludos. No se si hago mal en volver a abrir este tema pero realmente no se donde puedo aclarar aquí en el foro algo que he leído y quisiera saber si lo he  entendido bien o si es viable solo para algunos amplificadores.
> 
> Leí que puedes convertir la etapa de potencia de un amplificador complementario a cuasicomplementario cambiando las resistencias de polarización como muestro en el dibujo de a bajo.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 269993
> Una de las cosas que no me quedan claras  es si esto a pesar de todos los cálculos que hay que hacer para la etapa(que por cierto me empiezan a quedar mas claros), solo tiene influencia en la forma de polarizar los transistores a utilizar, o si también guarda alguna relación con la estabilidad  o el desempeño de la misma?
> Gracias por el tiempo y disculpen nuevamente si cometo algún error.


Leiste mal.
Las resistencia de ecualización se conectan a los emisores sean PNP o NPN, si cambias un NPN por un PNP al conectarse distinto cambia la conexión de la resistencia respecto a la alimentación.
Las resistencias por si solas *NO *cambian el tipo de etapa de salida, también se debe cambiar el sistema de excitación


----------



## Alice

Ya entendi no es el simple hecho de cambiar las resistencias si no el sistema completo que  polariza la etapa final.
Por cierto preguntaba esto pues he visto buenos diseños aquí con muy buenas referencias pero en sus salidas la mayoría son complementarios y yo tengo muchos transistores de potencia NPN que estan esperando a que por ellos pase un flujo de electrones pero de la forma mas organizada posible   y por esto estoy tratando de que no mueran en el intento, aunque aveces mando a uno que otro kamikaze a que cumpla alguna mision de reconocimiento del área a favor del conocimiento.
 Na era bromeando  pues he aprendido sobre la defensa anti fuego de la lampara en serie para evitar bajas en las filas y también daños colaterales...  

También desde que he  tomado en cuenta los tips del foro y además de la ayuda que me han brindado e tenido éxito en los proyectos que he hecho y de los que quisas no  pueda hacer por lo menos me llevo algo de conocimiento.  
Gracias por la aclaración Fogonazo, me quedaba otra pregunta pero voy ha ver si primero puedo encontrar su respuesta y si no se que puedo contar con sus ayudas cuidense 



Fogonazo dijo:


> Leiste mal.
> Las resistencia de ecualización se conectan a los emisores sean PNP o NPN, si cambias un NPN por un PNP al conectarse distinto cambia la conexión de la resistencia respecto a la alimentación.
> Las resistencias por si solas *NO *cambian el tipo de etapa de salida, también se debe cambiar el sistema de excitación


----------



## Fogonazo

Alice dijo:


> Ya entendi no es el simple hecho de cambiar las resistencias si no el sistema completo que  polariza la etapa final.
> Por cierto preguntaba esto pues he visto buenos diseños aquí con muy buenas referencias pero en sus salidas la mayoría son complementarios y yo tengo muchos transistores de potencia NPN que estan esperando a que por ellos pase un flujo de electrones pero de la forma mas organizada posible   y por esto estoy tratando de que no mueran en el intento, aunque aveces mando a uno que otro kamikaze a que cumpla alguna mision de reconocimiento del área a favor del conocimiento.
> Na era bromeando  pues he aprendido sobre la defensa anti fuego de la lampara en serie para evitar bajas en las filas y también daños colaterales...
> 
> También desde que he  tomado en cuenta los tips del foro y además de la ayuda que me han brindado e tenido éxito en los proyectos que he hecho y de los que quisas no  pueda hacer por lo menos me llevo algo de conocimiento.
> Gracias por la aclaración Fogonazo, me quedaba otra pregunta pero voy ha ver si primero puedo encontrar su respuesta y si no se que puedo contar con sus ayudas cuidense


También hay muchos diseños cuasi-complementarios, mira bien.


----------

